# Worst Shonen Manga out right now



## Superrazien (Jun 21, 2009)

Out of all the Shonen magazine which manga do you think if the worst. My pick would go to Bleach.


----------



## stardust (Jun 21, 2009)

Why'd you pick Bleach?

It's lazy to not just give reasons.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 21, 2009)

berserk          .


----------



## Hiruzen (Jun 21, 2009)

Bleach right now out of the four manga I read regularly 

Kubo keeps trolling us and the Top 3 Espada battles are way too lame and they bore me.


----------



## Xell (Jun 21, 2009)

I despise Bleach with a passion. I certainly rate it lower than Naruto, and that's saying something. 

The reason for this is because Kubo Tite thinks it's alright to pull stuff from his ass as he goes along. He doesn't plan things! He's even stated this in an interview (I would link it, but I honestly can't be fucked to find it). People say the first lot of chapters of Bleach are good, I disagree still!

I've always hated Bleach, even when I was a 14 year old child with low standards when it comes to story telling. It's mainly because the characters are extremely unlikable in my opinion, which is pretty much a lethal deathblow to a manga which could have potential. I always feel characters are debatably more important than the story. 

Overrated art. Kubo's art isn't stylish, certainly not unique nor impressive. He must be able to draw a face in 4 angles maximum! This is noticeable because he just doesn't bring anything new to the table. It's always the same shit! Every chapter. This is coming from someone who LOVES cliché shonen shit!






Also.. There should be more to a shonen manga than the underdog losing, the underdog being determined to win and the underdog winning.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 21, 2009)

FFS THIS IS THE MOST MISLEADING THREAD TITLE EVER

​


p-lou said:


> berserk          .


Not shounen.


----------



## ForteAnly (Jun 21, 2009)

Probably Bleach and Naruto. Even though Bleach is a far bigger disappointment to me with all the fights of the top three Espada. Halibel lose to Hitsuguya=epic fail.


----------



## Xell (Jun 21, 2009)

ForteAnly said:


> Probably Bleach and Naruto. Even though Bleach is a far bigger disappointment to me with all the fights of the top three Espada. Halibel lose to Hitsuguya=epic fail.



I thought you guys hated it how Hitsugaya constantly lost..


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jun 21, 2009)

Xell said:


> I thought you guys hated it how Hitsugaya constantly lost..



yeah,because they are without contradictions duh!!!


----------



## Midus (Jun 21, 2009)

To-Love-Ru possibly. Series should have ended long ago. Bringing nothing new to the table and relying on the same jokes and situations over and over again. No progression at all. Had to quit once the cliche gender bender arc began...


----------



## Xell (Jun 21, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> yeah,because they are without contradictions duh!!!



..You've lost me.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 21, 2009)

Midus said:


> To-Love-Ru possibly. Series should have ended long ago. Bringing nothing new to the table and relying on the same jokes and situations over and over again. No progression at all. Had to quit once the cliche gender bender arc began...



True, it has gotten nowhere... Although I wasn't tormented week after week because I read most of it in one go a few months ago... But I stopped after that. A pity the author keeps dragging it on, when he should just move on already and take it to the next step...


----------



## Way-Man (Jun 21, 2009)

Telyada truth,I can't answer that question.  If I get a scent of a manga that stinks, I usually give it a few more chapters and then drop it.  The one exception was Aiki, but that wasn't shounen.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 21, 2009)

the big three are the worst

they had a good start up

but turned to shit


----------



## Xell (Jun 21, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> one piece for sure



NO! DELETE THAT NOW! YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU'VE DONE!


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 21, 2009)

cbark42 said:


> one piece for sure



Oi oi i know this is the naruto forums but if you start bashing on One Piece for no reason you might start a war that will not end favorably for you

Anyways on topic I would say Hunter x Hunter or Bleach. Hunter x hunter has some of the worst drawings, ugliest designs, and longest hiatuses ive ever had the displeasure of experiencing. Bleach for obvious reasons.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 21, 2009)

Xell said:


> NO! DELETE THAT NOW! YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU'VE DONE!



He's opened everyone's eyes to the truth.



shadowlords said:


> Oi oi i know this is the naruto forums but if you start bashing on One Piece for no reason you might start a war that will not end favorably for you
> 
> Anyways on topic I would say Hunter x Hunter or Bleach. Hunter x hunter has some of the *worst drawings, ugliest designs, and longest hiatuses* ive ever had the displeasure of experiencing. Bleach for obvious reasons.



yes it has bad drawings. ugly designs are only your opinion. there are some boring ones but there are also some interesting ones like Hisoka, Kuroro, Kurapica. hiatuses are annoying as hell but have nothing to do with the quality of the work


----------



## Xell (Jun 21, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> yes it *had* bad drawings. ugly designs are only your opinion. there are some boring ones but there are also some interesting ones like Hisoka, Kuroro, Kurapica. hiatuses are annoying as hell but have nothing to do with the quality of the work



Fixed that for you bro. The bad drawings were fixed up in the volume releases. 

But yeah, your post beat me to it. I wouldn't exactly call Hunter x Hunter the worst shonen out.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 21, 2009)

Bleach. The characters are one dimensional, there's too many of them, none of the good guys die, victories are pulled out of the ass, seemingly invincible opponents end up fodder, no one really learns new techniques to beat the opponents, fighting isn't that unique, it takes too many chapters to finish a fight, and the plot goes everywhere... What little plot and story it has...

Naruto... Well, it's cliche but the fighting isn't varied. It's just spamming the same move in different angles.


And those that say One Piece don't really read the story, they look at the art or pay attention to pairing matters. Sure One Piece's art is goofy but it's cool, and the story is at the very least more defined. Things that happen in the first five arcs have effects 400 chapters later.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 21, 2009)

I actually follow _Bleach_ far more than most other popular shounen, such as _Naruto_.

_Bleach_ is so hilariously bad that it becomes entertaining, in the same style as something like the live action _Streetfighter_ movie. It's actually impossible to take it seriously -- I'm amazed that people even bother to critique it in such a fashion. _Bleach_ is a complete mess, but it's one that seems to be aware -- at least on some level -- of its own idiocy, hence the infamous 'Yammy Twist'. _Naruto_, on the other hand, is bad, but not _so_ bad that it becomes good -- it's stuck in a horrible, dreary rut where it takes its tedious material far too seriously and becomes pitiable instead of entertaining.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2009)

Defiantly Bleach. Kubo can take his trolling ass and GTFO :lolkubo.

And people even if you are not fond of One Piece there is no way in hell it is the worst Shonen manga.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 21, 2009)

not to love ru definitly no


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 21, 2009)

I guess bleach, but I dont read it
I droped it long time ago (around the kenpachi vs noiwhatever fight)

from the ones I read Fairy Tail is the worst... I actually want to drop that too, but Im always bored enough to check out the new chapter just to disappoint again; lame characters, same story arc over and over again, hardly any plot, fights are lackluster and even the biggest bad guy looks like fodder at the end of the day...


----------



## Xell (Jun 21, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> Fairy Tail is the worst... I actually want to drop that too, but Im always bored enough to check out the new chapter just to disappoint again; lame characters, same story arc over and over again, hardly any plot, fights are lackluster and even the biggest bad guy looks like fodder at the end of the day...



I agree. Fairy Tail was a huge disappointment to me as well.

I can't help but get the impression these people who read it and 'enjoy' it are only doing so because it's an obscure, lesser known manga. 

Oh well.


----------



## Sin (Jun 21, 2009)

Fairy Tail and Naruto.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 21, 2009)

Well I dont hate Bleach, the Soul Society arc was terrific but after that everything went down the shitter, its so horrible right now Kubo is just making shit up,he dosent know where to take his story at,the reason why people still like this manga is becuase of the boobs and art but I just read it for the lulz


----------



## KidTony (Jun 21, 2009)

Bleach...that shit is bad


----------



## Jugger (Jun 22, 2009)

One piece is most shit now it didn?t give what i was thing it would give i had high  expectation it would be best. It just didn?t give what i wanted and now its just boring. Then there is air gear that you ever know when its good or bad.


----------



## newbieFans (Jun 22, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> I guess bleach, but I dont read it
> I droped it long time ago (around the kenpachi vs noiwhatever fight)
> 
> from the ones I read Fairy Tail is the worst... I actually want to drop that too, but Im always bored enough to check out the new chapter just to disappoint again; lame characters, same story arc over and over again, hardly any plot, fights are lackluster and even the biggest bad guy looks like fodder at the end of the day...





Xell said:


> I agree. Fairy Tail was a huge disappointment to me as well.
> 
> I can't help but get the impression these people who read it and 'enjoy' it are only doing so because it's an obscure, lesser known manga.
> 
> Oh well.



I thought I was the only one who thinks that fairy tail had become bad, looks like everyone noticed too...I dropped it around chapter 90...


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 22, 2009)

From what i read?

Naruto and Bleach, no contest


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 22, 2009)

Gecka said:


> the big three are the worst
> 
> they had a good start up
> 
> but turned to shit


One Piece is shit? Naruto and Bleach probably turned to shit, but One Piece is not. One Piece becames more and more interesting.
You don't really read One Piece, am I right?


----------



## Mozu (Jun 22, 2009)

Naruto has been disappointing for quite a while now. I remember how exciting the battles were before the timeskip and now it's all a long road of drudgery--the focal goal being to find/capture/kill/fuck Sasuke. The manga shouldn't even be called Naruto, but I suppose without the foil the true main character would become generic and uninteresting. Perhaps he is, but I like normal characters that end up doing great things. However, in Naruto's case,  Kishi has destroyed the 'hard work' pathos (with the prophecy) as well as the 'average guy' schtick (with him being Yondaime's son) that once made Naruto endearing as a character. In short, he was Sasuke'd. 

And as _Dream Brother_ said above, Bleach is manga that doesn't take itself seriously. Kubo is more interested in making art than deep backstory to go with it. It's easier to just throw your hands up and go with it. It's crack reading. 

Those are the only critiques I have for big shounen atm.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 22, 2009)

Hunter X Hunter is easily the best shounen, plus the thread title is tricky because you can currently read about 50 plus ongoing shounen not all of them are in jump, i think bleach has gone down hill but i assure you there are far worse shounen mangas currently going


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 22, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Oi oi i know this is the naruto forums but if you start bashing on One Piece for no reason you might start a war that will not end favorably for you
> 
> Anyways on topic I would say Hunter x Hunter or Bleach. Hunter x hunter has some of the worst drawings, ugliest designs, and longest hiatuses ive ever had the displeasure of experiencing. Bleach for obvious reasons.



HunterxHunter isnt as bad as Bleach hell its only second to One piece due to the constant break and the shitty art if Togashi put in a bit more effort it might even surpass one piece in quality . I would say out of all the shonen I read Bleach is the worst followed closely by Naruto, those two have turned to absolute shit.


----------



## hazashi (Jun 22, 2009)

Cant understand how people could say One Piece, every week Oda shows something great.

As worst mangas, well... I really dont like fairy tail, doesnt catch my attention, just seems the plot of someone who played a lot of RPG's
I used to dislike naruto but some characters and their pasts are likable, the story is a mess but no so baaad

But the worst goes to Bleach, boring characters, stupid fights and little-to-nothing plot.


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 22, 2009)

From everything that I follow, definitely Bleach. It is just a series of boring gauntlets that never stops and continues in a bad anticlimatic way. 

That said, Tolovewhatever or any other moeblob shit show are the reigning kings of unprecedented faggotry.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 22, 2009)

If you are one piece fan you really can?t say naruto and bleach are shit becouse they are all same kind of shit they repeat same thing. Plot one piece has deep plot i have never seen that well there are 2 arc that has some kind of deep plot not more. One piece is all about saving one person in every second arc. Bleach is about fight that continue and continue. Naruto is about save sasuke beat atsuki.


----------



## Ladd (Jun 22, 2009)

Narido and Fairy Tail.


----------



## Medusa (Jun 22, 2009)

One    Piece


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 22, 2009)

Xell said:


> I despise Bleach with a passion. I certainly rate it lower than Naruto, and that's saying something.
> 
> The reason for this is because Kubo Tite thinks it's alright to pull stuff from his ass as he goes along. He doesn't plan things! He's even stated this in an interview (I would link it, but I honestly can't be fucked to find it). People say the first lot of chapters of Bleach are good, I disagree still!
> 
> ...



This. except for Kubo's art style. 

I dunno about others opinions, but I'm a big fan of Kubo's art style. Sure it's not unique or stylish, but I think it's different to say the least.

And I never noticed how common those 'Behind the back attacks' were.


----------



## Peter (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd have to say _Bleach_.

I stopped reading the Manga up to chapter 200 or so. I think the first few chapters were good, and the Save Rukia arc was okay. But right after the Save Rukia arc _Bleach_ just started to get dull and fail.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 22, 2009)

How many shounen manga have you guys read? Probably  3-5, so no surprise people are saying Naruto and Bleach, but there are much worse shounens out there, the fact is they are so crap they aren't heard of.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 22, 2009)

Jugger said:


> If you are one piece fan you really can?t say naruto and bleach are shit becouse they are all same kind of shit they repeat same thing. Plot one piece has deep plot i have never seen that well there are 2 arc that has some kind of deep plot not more. One piece is all about saving one person in every second arc. Bleach is about fight that continue and continue. Naruto is about save sasuke beat atsuki.


Yes you can they are all different aside from the fact that they are typical shonen. Keep in mind that it is shonen manga that we are talking about here so things like saving women from dangerous situations and swordplay are what's expected from this genre.That said One piece, Naruto, and Bleach are all different, and I mean that in more than a pirites-ninjas-shinigami type way. What I'm saying is that each mangaka approaches the manga in a different way. Oda plans things out way ahead of time a lot and is constantly working to make his manga uniqe and interesting as well as funny, while appealling to the shonen base. Kishi plans some, but it often feels like he could care less about what other's think. He uses action and mystery more than Oda does, but does less comedic appeal. Kubo ... who the fuck knows how this guy thinks, really I'd be surprised if he thought about what he was doing at all or maybe it's more like he has no real methodology. Anyway my point is that besides the fact that they are all shonen manga there aren't too many similarities between them.


----------



## Xell (Jun 22, 2009)

T.D.A said:


> How many shounen manga have you guys read? Probably  3-5, so no surprise people are saying Naruto and Bleach, but there are much worse shounens out there, the fact is they are so crap they aren't heard of.



I've read more than that. I tend to just not read shit.

D.Gray-man is pretty close to being shit as well. I'd almost rate that lower than Naruto.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 22, 2009)

Xell said:


> I've read more than that. I tend to just not read shit.
> 
> D.Gray-man is pretty close to being shit as well. I'd almost rate that lower than Naruto.



no wai, D Gray-man is one of my favourites! 

ok, the last 2 arcs were pretty weak (especially that zombie arc) but I guess the mangaka was sick (she even had that hiatus); but the level 4 fight and the battles with the noahs were awesome;

but each of their own I guess.. may I ask which is your favourite shounen?

I read like 8 shounens btw (not counting D Gray-man since its on hiatus) and know a bit about other 3;


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 22, 2009)

Xell said:


> I've read more than that. I tend to just not read shit.
> 
> D.Gray-man is pretty close to being shit as well. I'd almost rate that lower than Naruto.



D.grayman starts of slow and often this tends to give the impression that its bad but it later picks up and wow ever since then its been awesome. Currently its leagues above Naruto which seems to only get worst.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 22, 2009)

Naruto is good since if Part 1 was great, and Part 2 was average, its mean rating for the series is good, don't just rate Naruto on part 2.


----------



## Peter (Jun 22, 2009)

T.D.A said:


> How many shounen manga have you guys read? Probably  3-5, so no surprise people are saying Naruto and Bleach, but there are much worse shounens out there, the fact is they are so crap they aren't heard of.



I've actually read a lot, but none of them were as shitty as _Bleach_.


----------



## Fran (Jun 22, 2009)

I dislike D-Gray Man, but it's far from being the worse.
Bleach  Well, part 1 saves it from hitting rock bottom as well.

. . . Hmm. I'm trying to think of the title of the one I remembered I tried reading  It was worse than Bleach Part 2, which is lulzy, and even Naruto, which is Naruto.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 22, 2009)

Naruto with ease


----------



## TadloS (Jun 22, 2009)

T.D.A said:


> How many shounen manga have you guys read? Probably  3-5, so no surprise people are saying Naruto and Bleach, but there are much worse shounens out there, the fact is they are so crap they aren't heard of.



This. 

I'm reading currently 12 shounens mangas and I really don't find anything so bad about them.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 22, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Oi oi i know this is the naruto forums but if you start bashing on One Piece for no reason you might start a war that will not end favorably for you
> 
> Anyways on topic I would say Hunter x Hunter or Bleach. Hunter x hunter has some of the worst drawings, ugliest designs, and longest hiatuses ive ever had the displeasure of experiencing. Bleach for obvious reasons.



HUH? Fuck this shit HxH is one the best mangas sure his art is a kid drawing level but his plot shit all over the other shonens and the guy is sick and old hxh is his last manga i think so cut him a break.

As for the worst i can't decide maybe Bleach but Naruto is making me feel i losing my time reading i mean this "save Sasuke ass" is back again i can't take this gay shit from Naruto anymore.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 22, 2009)

I tend to just not read really shitty, obscure shonens. My answer is based on the things that I've actually read for some time.

And that is Bleach.

I've given up on Naruto a while ago but things are looking rather decent now. But Bleach? 



Xell said:


> I've read more than that. I tend to just not read shit.
> 
> *D.Gray-man is pretty close to being shit as well.* I'd almost rate that lower than Naruto.


You make me sad.  D.Gray-Man is _the_ shit. Too bad it's on hiatus.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 22, 2009)

Yoburi said:


> HUH? Fuck this shit HxH is one the best mangas sure his art is a kid drawing level but his plot shit all over the other shonens and the guy is *sick and old* hxh is his last manga i think so cut him a break.
> 
> As for the worst i can't decide maybe Bleach but Naruto is making me feel i losing my time reading i mean this "save Sasuke ass" is back again i can't take this gay shit from Naruto anymore.


togashi isn't old. he's probably in his mid forties. he says he's sick, but we all know he is just a lazy bastard, 

When was it stated that HxH is his last manga?



Austeria said:


> I tend to just not read really shitty, obscure shonens. My answer is based on the things that I've actually read for some time.
> 
> And that is Bleach.
> 
> ...



don't you read air gear


----------



## Austeria (Jun 22, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> don't you read air gear


Air Gear is both the best and the worst shonen out there. 



At least there's enough pretties and badassery.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 22, 2009)

Is K-ON shounen or seinen


----------



## The Imp (Jun 22, 2009)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Is K-ON shounen or seinen



i believe it's shonen and to love ru is better than K-ON


----------



## Jugger (Jun 22, 2009)

To-love-ru is one of the best in jump and also one of the best shonen


----------



## The Imp (Jun 22, 2009)

Jugger said:


> To-love-ru is one of the best in jump and also one of the best shonen



no doubt about that. it shits on naruto and bleach.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 22, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> no doubt about that. it shits on naruto and bleach.



and one piece shit there really is more good stuff that i read in jump


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 22, 2009)

at the moment it can only be bleach

though the discussions in the library make it worth it imo

personally i like naruto atm and i keep meaning to start one piece but 547 chapters is a lot to read 

most of the other shounens ive seen or read have been ok


----------



## geG (Jun 22, 2009)

Jugger said:


> If you are one piece fan you really can?t say naruto and bleach are shit becouse they are all same kind of shit they repeat same thing. Plot one piece has deep plot i have never seen that well there are 2 arc that has some kind of deep plot not more. One piece is all about saving one person in every second arc.



I see someone who's never read One Piece


----------



## RivFader (Jun 22, 2009)

Fairy Tail, Bleach and Naruto.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 22, 2009)

Bleach is an endless parade of fodder battles. I mean...holy shit, is there even a plot?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2009)

> I see someone who's never read One Piece


To be fair OP does have many rescue arcs. 

To love Ru sucks, its a crappy rip off of Girls Bravo.


----------



## Arcadia (Jun 22, 2009)

Check my sig for the undisputed King. After Bleach I call Fairy Fail and Part 2 Naruto.

Rosario+Vampire II has been shit sans the Mizora arc.

New shit Shonen titles include Kyoukai no Rinne, Kuroko no Basket, and Akaboshi.


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 22, 2009)

Jugger said:


> and one piece shit there really is more good stuff that i read in jump



Like To Love Ru? Excuse me while I laugh my ass off.


----------



## Shadowace (Jun 22, 2009)

lol at all the people upset with the yammy twist, personally its one piece to me. I could never get into it, the main story is good but it just seemed like it went on filler mode with random little adventures.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 22, 2009)

razzzzz dont know what he's talkin about

code breaker > to love ru >>>>>>>>>>>>> all shounen

except huntard x huntard gais 4eva numba 1


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 22, 2009)

Shadowace said:


> lol at all the people upset with the yammy twist, personally its one piece to me. I could never get into it, the main story is good but it just seemed like it went on filler mode with random little adventures.



Well it basicly took over 100 chapters to rescue robin  thats just sad


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 22, 2009)

isnt dat code breeker manga that manha about that baddas manga reeder guy with a blasing hand?


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 22, 2009)

code brekeer is about a baddass manga reeder guy with a blasing blue flame hand. 

its very good to.


----------



## Xell (Jun 22, 2009)

T.D.A said:


> Naruto is good since if Part 1 was great, and Part 2 was average, its mean rating for the series is good, don't just rate Naruto on part 2.



I enjoyed Part 1, but I see things ripped off from Hunter x Hunter in there.

Kishimoto knows Togashi was well, so it's clearly intentional. I can't respect Kishimoto for that.


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 22, 2009)

can i bie as baddass manga reeder guy as jugger? i alredie think to love ru is better than many manga.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 22, 2009)

Shadowace said:


> lol at all the people upset with the yammy twist, personally its one piece to me. I could never get into it, the main story is good but it just seemed like it went on filler mode with random little adventures.


Well... I think that's because... It's an adventures manga? Anyway, you can't advance the plot every arc. The progress of the plot is pretty slow, but it's very interesting. And Oda is alot better mangaka than Kishimoto... and Kubo.

Because you don't like it, it doesn't mean One Piece is worst than Naruto... and Bleach. It's actually alot better.

Most people (people I know) judge One Piece just because it's a mainstream shounen and they don't like the art style. That's pretty much it.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 22, 2009)

Razzzz said:


> can i bie as baddass manga reeder guy as jugger? i alredie think to love ru is better than many manga.



uz gotta lake dem negimas 2


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 22, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> Well... I think that's because... It's an adventures manga? Anyway, you can't advance the plot every arc. The progress of the plot is pretty slow, but it's very interesting. And Oda is alot better mangaka than Kishimoto... and Kubo.
> 
> Because you don't like it, it doesn't mean One Piece is worst than Naruto... and Bleach. It's actually alot better.
> 
> Most people (people I know) judge One Piece just because it's a mainstream shounen and they don't like the art style. That's pretty much it.



Thats a simple way to put it


----------



## Xell (Jun 22, 2009)

Lone Fox said:


> Well it basicly took over 100 chapters to rescue robin  thats just sad



That's sad? That's called build up.


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 22, 2009)

Jugger.... please enlighten us more with your awe-inspiring logic.


----------



## Fawful (Jun 22, 2009)

I read one piece for a while. Never really got into it.


----------



## Xell (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 22, 2009)

Xell said:


> That's sad? That's called build up.



Not to mention that with the amount of content in pretty much every chapter it is always exciting

And when it isnt that...well...that is a rare occurence


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 22, 2009)

TheJoker said:


> I read one piece for a while. Never really got into it.


What chapter did you get to? Probably before one of the best arcs (Eniess Lobby). People start to like One Piece at different arcs, but most of them like it since Eniess Lobby, from what I have seen.

I forced my friend, who didn't even wanted to read OP, to read the manga and he liked it from the beggining.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 22, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> What chapter did you get to? Probably before one of the best arcs (Eniess Lobby). People start to like One Piece at different arcs, but most of them like it since Eniess Lobby, from what I have seen.



EL was a good arc, though overrated and not as good as a couple of others

If it is as you say though it is wierd that they didnt like it as early as Arlong Arc (Where i personaly think it started getting very good), at latest Alabasta



> I forced my friend, who didn't even wanted to read OP, to read the manga and he liked it from the beggining.



Same did i lol


----------



## Fawful (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe I should have rephrased that. I think its ok, but I don't get why people think its better than anything else.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't think One Piece is better than everything else. I find it better than most weekly manga. But other Shounen, in which was put alot of though, like FMA - One Piece is not better than those manga. I really enjoy every chapter of OP, but it doesn't make it better than all other manga out there.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jun 22, 2009)

Fairy Tail. I'm so sick and tired of seeing Gerad (I spelled his name wrong, I know). >_<!!!

Bleach. All the cliche fights (Good Guy loses, Good Guy pulls out unknown leet technique to pwn Bad Guy), and sheer lack of interest.

Naruto. The constant speeches changing people, all unanswered questions going back to the Godlike Uchiha Clan. >_> @_@ Naruto being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) about everything, the blatant disregard of majority of the characters, minor or not.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 22, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> I don't think One Piece is better than everything else. I find it better than most weekly manga. But other Shounen, in which was put alot of though, like FMA - One Piece is not better than those manga. I really enjoy every chapter of OP, but it doesn't make it better than all other manga out there.



because OP isn't greater than everything out there.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 22, 2009)

Naruto and Fairy Tail


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 22, 2009)

one piece
bleach
to love ru

i aint scared


----------



## Tay (Jun 22, 2009)

Probably Bleach... yet I still read it.
I'm sure there is worse, I just don't read much anymore.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 22, 2009)

The funny thing about Bleach is it is compared a lot of DBZ as far as how it is as a manga. With mostly being about fights and not much character development. But for some reason I care way more about any character in DBZ than I did Bleach.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2009)

Nostalgia seems to blind people, I recently read DBZ and I found it god awful, after Freeza saga it turned to absolute tripe. Bleach is probably better, but only because of the art.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 22, 2009)

One Piece- yes, I'm up to date with the manga and I still hate it.....I only read it when I have nothing else to read.

Beach- It sucks right now. It was good at one point, but now I just hate it.

HXH- I tried it several times but the farthest I ever got was the beginning of the hunter exams....so I wont necessarily say it was bad, but rather was not to my taste. Togashis other work (YYH) was good though.

to-luv-ru-Absolutely no plot progression and too much fan service.

Theres alot more, but Ive read too many manga, and have pretty much forgotten all of what Ive read.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 23, 2009)

Of the ones I am following, Bleach.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 23, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> I'm going to go with Bakuman right now.  I don't see it becoming too popular outside of hardcore fans of Ohba.  Lately the rankings has been in bottom 5 but I don't doubt it will be canceled because its volumes sell well.  It just lacks a sense of direction right now.
> 
> Anyway there are several other disappointing shounen (Naruto, Bleach) but to say it's the worst is too extreme since I'm sure there's plenty of shitty ones out there I would never touch.


From what I remember, Bakuman almost everytime was in high ranked. It was last issue it was ranked in the bottom five.


----------



## Way-Man (Jun 23, 2009)

nWo said:


> Telyada truth,I can't answer that question.  If I get a scent of a manga that stinks, I usually give it a few more chapters and then drop it.  The one exception was Aiki, but that wasn't shounen.


I just thought of something.  The worst shounen out right now is Baki Son of Ogre.  The story has turned completely ridiculous.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 23, 2009)

Geg said:


> I see someone who's never read One Piece



i read it every week and now it just boring it has no sea battles. Best arc with most deep blot was that dessert island and sky island. After that it went down ernies lobbie was ok thirler bark was boring. That island where we saw kisazu was getting one of the best but it end before it even could be at its full potential and now its just borring luffy beats fodders. I don´t like luffy main character and i don´t like that oda gives luffy all the best opponents i want zoro to become like real first mate of the pirate king and fight shikabui and admirals. Zoro rescuing ace would be like 100 time more intresting


----------



## Daelthasaar (Jun 23, 2009)

Bleach is teh lame!


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Jun 23, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> HXH- I tried it several times but the farthest I ever got was the beginning of the hunter exams....so I wont necessarily say it was bad, but rather was not to my taste. Togashis other work (YYH) was good though.



That was the farthest? That was the beginning.


----------



## Shrimp (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm surprised REBORN wasnt mentioned... because it sucks


----------



## Izumi (Jun 23, 2009)

Bleach, IMO.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 23, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> Well... I think that's because... It's an adventures manga? Anyway, you can't advance the plot every arc. The progress of the plot is pretty slow, but it's very interesting. And Oda is alot better mangaka than Kishimoto... and Kubo.
> 
> Because you don't like it, it doesn't mean One Piece is worst than Naruto... and Bleach. It's actually alot better.
> 
> Most people (people I know) judge One Piece just because it's a mainstream shounen and they don't like the art style. That's pretty much it.




To each there own


*Spoiler*: __ 



This thread is about how the series are recently, Bleach is the most disappointing not the worst imo
Naruto i'm on break from cause it bored me
OP i just started again after skipping 2 years off cause it's the same again and again with the same fodder expressions with oh no he is so strong and haha we are so strong -_-

Also comedy is for the reader to decide what is good, if you allow others to decide for you lost the point.

Personally in Comedy To Love Ru>>>>> One Piece
To love ru got it's lighthearted comedy and fanservice there's nothing else in the series.(450 chapters of OP= 3 good laughs and a couple minor= not made for me)

Besides To love ru likely got the average oldest reader age from current weekly jump(Bakuman referance)


OP isn't bad but it's hype is the worst hype i've ever seen, It got it's strengths but saying it's exceptional in any way is laughable





Which shounen is the worst then?
Likely some that isn't even scanned, of the ones i follow from time to time worst atm I guess is Naruto based on a few weeks back 

However that doesn't compare to the rescue Robin arc that was pathetic imo(It tried way to hard to *force* emotions on you)


Bleach is next to impossible to take serious with how things have been going for a long time. Battles? fine, 150+ chapters of constant fighting? fine, if the thrill is still there, but here's the prob THE THRILL IN BLEACH IS LONG DEAD -_-


----------



## Botzu (Jun 23, 2009)

Worst shounen I have read is air gear. The show just seems like it would be utterly repulsive to anyone not in the "lol poop jokes and boobs" age range. There is even an entire chapter dedicated to the main character taking a shit on a bench because he couldn't stop watching the people race.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 23, 2009)

From what I am currently reading (30+ shounens) the worst are:

1. Naruto
2. To-Love-ru
3. Fairy Tail


----------



## ?cureuil fou (Jun 23, 2009)

Bleach, without a doubt. Naruto is a close second, but at least it has a fucking plot.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 23, 2009)

@Greed

even the hardcore HxH fans (as me)agree that HxH got a slow start
really reading to the start of the exam means you know nothing about HxH

give it a try 
and better watch the anime


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2009)

Baki isn't shonen tho, but yeah talk about mind numbingly stupid.


----------



## Austeria (Jun 23, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> I'm going to go with Bakuman right now.  I don't see it becoming too popular outside of hardcore fans of Ohba.  Lately the rankings has been in bottom 5 but I don't doubt it will be canceled because its volumes sell well.  It just lacks a sense of direction right now.
> 
> Anyway there are several other disappointing shounen (Naruto, Bleach) but to say it's the worst is too extreme since I'm sure there's plenty of shitty ones out there I would never touch.


Are you shitting me you putting Bakuman bellow BLEACH and Naruto?! 

And BTW I gotta say To-LoveRu is one of the worst. I don't care about ecchi and it's just ridiculous. In a bad way.


----------



## .access timeco. (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, I find "Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas" incredibly generic, repetitive and unnoriginal... but since it is one of Saint Seiya sequels, I keep reading it and even enjoying.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 23, 2009)

Well in order of the worst to best (of the ones I read) it goes something like this:

*Worst*
Fairy Tail
Naruto
Air Gear
Bleach
Beezlebub
Reborn!
D. Gray-man
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Hunter x Hunter
One Piece
*Best*


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 23, 2009)

I find it stupidly funny how so many people say Naruto is the worst when this is a *Naruto forum* If you are or were a Naruto fan then you cant say its the worst cause there clearly are other worse shonen mangas than Naruto


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 23, 2009)

Lone Fox said:


> I find it stupidly funny how so many people say Naruto is the worst when this is a *Naruto forum* If you are or were a Naruto fan then you cant say its the worst cause there clearly are other worse shonen mangas than Naruto



Do you know how many people have stated this before you? 

Not everyone joined this forum because they were a Naruto fan, some joined at the recommendation of friends or because particular sections interested them. Some did start out as Naruto fans and joined the forum because of it, but their reasons for staying changed over time. This forum isn't limited exclusively to the discussion of Naruto as I'm sure you've realized.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 23, 2009)

Air Gear. Dear Lord God in bloody Heaven, no matter how hard I try, I can't seem to figure out for the life of me as to how the hell a manga on ROLLER SKATES has turned into a FIGHTING SHOUNEN!! 

Seriously, I recently read through the series, and there was a point at which my eyes literally started seeing "WTF" printed at the end of each character's dialogue.


----------



## Way-Man (Jun 23, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Baki isn't shonen tho, but yeah talk about mind numbingly stupid.


It's published in Weekly Shonen Champion, so I believe it is.


----------



## hhallahh (Jun 24, 2009)

For reference's sake, I read Bleach, Naruto, One Piece, and Fairy Tail.

Bleach is by far the worst. I could deal with the slow pacing, but almost everything past the flashback arc has been an abomination, and combined with his "I just make shit up" interviews... I really hope the series gets cancelled because there's no point in taking it seriously. Fuck Kubo Tite.

Anyone who nominates One Piece here is either a troll or under the age of 15.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 24, 2009)

Fairy Tail, it isn't even entertaining.


----------



## Daisho (Jun 24, 2009)

By art? One Piece, hands down. 

To-Love-Ru by story, it just needs to go somewhere.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Jun 24, 2009)

Xell said:


> I despise Bleach with a passion. I certainly rate it lower than Naruto, and that's saying something.
> 
> The reason for this is because Kubo Tite thinks it's alright to pull stuff from his ass as he goes along. He doesn't plan things! He's even stated this in an interview (I would link it, but I honestly can't be fucked to find it). People say the first lot of chapters of Bleach are good, I disagree still!
> 
> ...



I lol'd so hard at this just because it's so true... 

my pick is also bleach for the same reasons


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 24, 2009)

Daisho said:


> By art? One Piece, hands down.


yeah i agree one pieces art is just terrible

its like the author doesnt even care about shading or backgrounds or detail or anything


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 24, 2009)

Toriko, probably. Though I haven't read that many.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 24, 2009)

1. Every manga that base solely on fanservice
2. Airgear-(interesting concept) but its still boring
3. Reborn- boring after magical boxes were introduced
4. Fairy Tail- started getting boring during erza's arc
5. Bleach- snail pace boring- but each chapter can be read within a min
6. Naruto- terrible manga with high class unintentional comedy


----------



## MegamiMiko (Jun 24, 2009)

I still enjoy Bleach, but there's no doubt the quality has dropped.  Back during the Soul Society arc it could compete with any shonen out at the time.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 24, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @Greed
> 
> even the hardcore HxH fans (as me)agree that HxH got a slow start
> really reading to the start of the exam means you know nothing about HxH
> ...



maybe ill try it after it finishes...........:ho.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 24, 2009)

~Greed~ said:


> maybe ill try it after it finishes...........:ho.



that's never going to happen


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jun 24, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> that's never going to happen




....I know....


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 25, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> He's opened everyone's eyes to the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> yes it has bad drawings. ugly designs are only your opinion. there are some boring ones but there are also some interesting ones like Hisoka, Kuroro, Kurapica. hiatuses are annoying as hell but have nothing to do with the quality of the work



Just read chapter 204. 

Pourtsmouth's Takeover by Abu Dhabi Billionare is nearing completion

Right from the first page..


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 25, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Just read chapter 204.
> 
> this
> 
> Right from the first page..


is that the volume release, or chapter release?

from what i heard, he redraws the stuff in volume releases


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 25, 2009)

Reborn & Fairy Tail.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 25, 2009)

Fairy Tail, was good once now it's just dumb.


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 25, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> is that the volume release, or chapter release?
> 
> from what i heard, he redraws the stuff in volume releases



No idea but there is not much to redraw really.. he gotta make everything from scratch to salvage that. Chap 204 was like that one Sasuke panel level but instead of one page it was the whole chapter.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 25, 2009)

yeah but that was an amazing chapter as kurono said it has nothing to do with quality
plus
that wasnt character designation that's a a style togashi used for the flash back,he didnt want to show us jairo

so the design(as there was no character designation in that chapter) ,charater and story weren't boring as you said and btw that was chapter release

plus the invasion arc right now is one of the best arcs for any manga
did you read it ?


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 25, 2009)

About chapter 204.. it isn't the quality of the text. I acknowledge togashi's skill as a writer but the quality of the art. Half of the entire chapter was just blank space with words in it. Then on top of that the drawings weren't even good. It just looks like he doesn't care about his work which makes me not want to care about his work. 

I am up to date with hunter x hunter but I think Hunter x Hunter at its best was the Genei Ryodan arc and the Hunter exam arc. 

Greed Island and beyond has not been that great although I enjoyed the dodgeball match a lot. I really hate the chimera ant arc though. It has killed Hunter x Hunter for me.. can't wait til it's over (10 years later). Maybe then I will start enjoying it again


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 25, 2009)

well,now his art is good
he doesnt care about the art I agree,but when it comes to the quality he cares more than any other mangaka

and ryodan is nearly everyone favourite,but imo chimera might surpass it depending on the ending, for me it's one of the greatest arcs ever


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 25, 2009)

Hahahhaa well I'm glad you are enjoying it  

Thanks for not going crazy on me like some people would for hating on your favorite manga

Let's hope the chimera arc ends epicly!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 25, 2009)

Daisho said:


> To-Love-Ru by story, it just needs to go somewhere.



Innuedo of Ritos Penis


----------



## bubble_lord (Jun 25, 2009)

Bakuman out of the ones I read, I can't stand it. But there is loads I don't read.

What is every manga currently running in Jump at the moment?


----------



## Xell (Jun 25, 2009)

bubble_lord said:


> What is every manga currently running in Jump at the moment?



KochiKame
One Piece
Hunter ? Hunter
Naruto
Pyū to Fuku! Jaguar
Bleach
Gintama
Katekyou Hitman Reborn! 
D.Gray-man 
To Love-Ru 
Sket Dance 
Psyren
Nurarihyon no Mago
Toriko
Bakuman 
Inumaru Dashi 
Kuroko no Basket 
Beelzebub
Hoop Men
Medaka Box
Akaboshi


----------



## WILD CARD (Jun 25, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> yeah i agree *one pieces art is just terrible*
> 
> its like the author *doesnt even care about shading or backgrounds or detail or anything*



Wut?
Here

As for my least favorite shonen which I forgot to add in my last post

1) Bleach (Very bad)
2) Naruto (not that bad but it is mediocre compared to my other favorite manga)

As for every other shonen I read, I pretty much like all of them


----------



## m o l o k o (Jun 25, 2009)

> yeah i agree one pieces art is just terrible
> 
> its like the author doesnt even care about shading or backgrounds or detail or anything



I think you?re rather talking about Naruto here.
The backgrounds in One Piece are drawn with so much details that it?s sometimes kinda hard to figure out what?s actually going on.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 25, 2009)

lol you guys


----------



## Way-Man (Jun 25, 2009)

Ally said:


> I think you?re rather talking about Naruto here.
> The backgrounds in One Piece are drawn with so much details that it?s sometimes kinda hard to figure out what?s actually going on.


Isn't that a bad thing?


----------



## m o l o k o (Jun 25, 2009)

nWo said:


> Isn't that a bad thing?



It?s kinda... untidy, yes. But far from plain, I just wanted to point that out.


----------



## SogeQueen (Jun 25, 2009)

Ally said:


> I think you?re rather talking about Naruto here.
> The backgrounds in One Piece are drawn with so much details that it?s sometimes kinda hard to figure out what?s actually going on.



I'm almost certain he was being sarcastic


----------



## m o l o k o (Jun 25, 2009)

SogeQueen said:


> I'm almost certain he was being sarcastic



You can never know.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 26, 2009)

Which name would I have to say to piss the most people off?


Fma perhaps?


Are we talking about ongoing ones or can we also name finished ones?



For me it's 

Kekkaishi and Reborn


----------



## robotnik (Jun 26, 2009)

do you know what right now means


----------



## Smoke (Jun 26, 2009)

no, that's why asked, stupid


----------



## robotnik (Jun 26, 2009)

smoke the dope


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 26, 2009)

Smoke said:


> no, that's why asked, stupid


right now=currently/present



> Are we talking about ongoing ones or can we also name *finished *ones?


finished<--past tense= not right now


----------



## robotnik (Jun 26, 2009)

you're gonna have to explain that again professor


----------



## Smoke (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, maybe another 3 times.


----------



## fxu (Jun 26, 2009)

To-LOVEru

Taking up precious space for other possible godly mangas.


And Toriko. One Piece. Reborn.


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 26, 2009)

To-LoveRu
Mahou Sensei Negima

Seriously what the shit? These aren't shonen, they are fucking harem manga.

Naruto also sucks hard, the plot is horrible.

I'd say Bleach too, but if you don't take it seriously it's actually not that bad. Don't take it seriously as in screw the plot.


----------



## Snickers (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't think Bleach is the worst, for the simple reason that I do not really care about the plot, the main reason I read bleach is too see everybody's bankai/release. Other than that I find it to be very amusing. 

I also do not understand how anybody in their right mind could list HxH or OP as the *worst*. Compared to most shounen they are original and serve as foundations. Most shounen manga are heavily inspired by either DB, HxH and to a somewhat lesser extend OP. So bitching about any of these shounen is downright ignorant. I mean has anyone read the latest Fairy Tail chapter ? Did anyone notice the outrageous contradiction ? Despite me not necessarily hating Fairy Tail. The shit that happened in there the latest chapter urges qualification for the *worst* . What happened there is almost as bad as Bleach.

And then you have the bullshit shounen manga like Psyren, which is basically a rippoff of every other adventure/fantasy shounen and it's bound to fall into the abyss.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 26, 2009)

Morpheus said:


> Mahou Sensei Negima
> 
> Seriously what the shit? These aren't shonen, they are fucking harem manga.


Negima has been more of an action/adventure shounen than a harem manga for years.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jun 26, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Yes, maybe another 3 times.


if u have 3 dollars on hand and steal 2 dollars from your friend, u can buy a big mac


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 26, 2009)

SogeQueen said:


> I'm almost certain he was being sarcastic


oh hey who woulda guessed


----------



## p-lou (Jun 26, 2009)

shut up gaynome you were being serious and we all know it


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 26, 2009)

you found out my deep dark secret

whyd you have to tell everyone


----------



## Fenton (Jun 27, 2009)

I know it's been said countless times, but I have to go with Bleach. It's like the manga version of Heroes, it's so shitty.


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Jun 27, 2009)

gotta be bleach. gotta be


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm a troll myself and i wanna fit  in with the other trolls so I'm going to say One Piece even though i love it and its one of the best Mangas i have read


----------



## SogeQueen (Jun 27, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> oh hey who woulda guessed


I woulda guessed innit coz I'm awesome like that


----------



## KidTony (Jun 27, 2009)

superchunky from hell...er i mean bleach


----------



## The Imp (Jun 27, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> I'm a troll myself and i wanna fit  in with the other trolls so I'm going to say One Piece even though i love it and its one of the best Mangas i have read



bandwagoner................


----------



## Shikashi (Jun 27, 2009)

p-lou said:


> berserk          .



He said Shounen, not Seinen.


----------



## Muah (Jun 27, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> I'm a troll myself and i wanna fit  in with the other trolls so I'm going to say One Piece even though i love it and its one of the best Mangas i have read



See this is  i didnt want to come on this thread cuase even in jest this is not funny and another thing...


----------



## robotnik (Jun 27, 2009)

berserk **


----------



## Medusa (Jun 28, 2009)

robotnik said:


> berserk **



he said shounen, not seinen


----------



## YukiKaze (Jun 28, 2009)

Bleach

I never read a manga that turned so fast from a good manga with nice ideas to a dragonball clone with swords.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 28, 2009)

one piece is still the most shit manga now i don?t understand how did it went so shit this arc has been almost same lvl shit that  air gear


----------



## Watchman (Jun 28, 2009)

One Piece is definitely not the worst Shonen manga out right now. It's overrated, IMO, but still above Naruto and Bleach.

Out of the ones I read, I'd have to say Bleach, but from what I've heard of Air Gear, it's even worse, and not one I'd ever read.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 28, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> if u have 3 dollars on hand and steal 2 dollars from your friend, u can buy a big mac



why waste so much money a on a big mac when you can order 2 double cheese burgers no ketchup or mustard, with mac sauce and lettuce, for the same price.



IT's almost like getting 2 big macs for the price of one


you might even be able to get 3


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Jun 28, 2009)

Akatora said:


> To each there own
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





I lol'ed hard at this. To-Love RU's comedy > One Piece. No shit man. Trying to make someone laugh out of fanservice is the worst attempt ever. If you don't laugh at One Piece's jokes and puns but you laugh at to-Love RU's terrible fanservice jokes, you got some shallow humor. Even perverts won't laugh at to-Love RU's horrible comedy. Well, like you mentioned, to each his own.   



Jugger said:


> one piece is still the most shit manga now i don?t understand how did it went so shit this arc has been almost same lvl shit that  air gear



Either you're a troll or you're going "Gomu Gomu no Boh" when reading One Piece. 

On topic, Bleach is the worst manga nowadays. It's basically turned to DragonBall with swords, as one poster mentioned. Good thing I don't read it for the plot; I would've dumped it long ago if I did.


----------



## Shikashi (Jun 28, 2009)

Medusa said:


> he said shounen, not seinen


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 28, 2009)

Jugger said:


> one piece is still the most shit manga now i don?t understand how did it went so shit this arc has been almost same lvl shit that  air gear



Why? Is it not badass enough for a badass manga reader like you? But then again someone who refers To Love Ru as quality manga makes this issue ironic as hell.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 28, 2009)

Razzzz said:


> Why? Is it not badass enough for a badass manga reader like you? But then again someone who refers To Love Ru as quality manga makes this issue ironic as hell.



It not even fun to-love-ru is milion times more fun to read. One piece doesnt even have those epic sea battle that i tought it would give. This arc has but every intresting character for a foddesr like shank kaidou whitebear dragon if it would just on page about them it would be lot better but no just for marines shit talk. One piece is shit without zoro he is definetly best character in manga if it was zoro that would take lead in this arc would haveen the best of best


----------



## The Imp (Jun 28, 2009)

why the fuck would zoro try to break ace out of impel down?


----------



## Jugger (Jun 28, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> why the fuck would zoro try to break ace out of impel down?



he knows that it is luffy brother i would be 100 time more cooler


----------



## The Imp (Jun 28, 2009)

Jugger said:


> he knows that it is luffy brother i would be 100 time more cooler



no it would be completely retarded. is this what to-love-ru is like?


----------



## Razzzz (Jun 28, 2009)

Jugger said:


> It not even fun to-love-ru is milion times more fun to read. One piece doesnt even have those epic sea battle that i tought it would give. This arc has but every intresting character for a foddesr like shank kaidou whitebear dragon if it would just on page about them it would be lot better but no just for marines shit talk. One piece is shit without zoro he is definetly best character in manga if it was zoro that would take lead in this arc would haveen the best of best



Redundant adventures of oversused fanservice themes sure are fun. I'm sorry but I have no idea what the hell your issue is when you formulate it into such an illogical argument that piecing it together is already impossible. But let me try.... while wading through this inane bullshit.

I'll partially acknowledge your problem with the sea battles, but One Piece never provided sea battles on a large sale, so why are you bitching about that when we're already more then 500 chapters into the story? It's like hating Naruto purely for the neglectance of realistic ninja battles. Moreover, the format of the story structure clearly made it apparent that everything plays out on dry land, especially when almost every character would be in a predicament by just embarking a sea vessel to do battle when their powers are very unconventional for sea warfare. DEEERPY DERPY DERP.....

You know the rest of your argument borders on the line of bad writing right? Zoro has no reason to be freeing Ace as he isn't related to him or holds any obligation to him. I.e. it's stupid, nonsensical and reeks of terrible writing

The middle part of your argument is nothing but cryptic language.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 28, 2009)

> It not even fun to-love-ru is milion times more fun to read



...........................


----------



## tom (Jun 28, 2009)

Jugger said:


> This arc has but every intresting character for a foddesr like shank kaidou whitebear dragon if it would just on page about them it would be lot better but no just for marines shit talk.



This sentence...

What?


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Jun 29, 2009)

Razzzz said:


> Redundant adventures of oversused fanservice themes sure are fun. I'm sorry but I have no idea what the hell your issue is when you formulate it into such an illogical argument that piecing it together is already impossible. But let me try.... while wading through this inane bullshit.
> 
> I'll partially acknowledge your problem with the sea battles, but One Piece never provided sea battles on a large sale, so why are you bitching about that when we're already more then 500 chapters into the story? It's like hating Naruto purely for the neglectance of realistic ninja battles. Moreover, the format of the story structure clearly made it apparent that everything plays out on dry land, especially when almost every character would be in a predicament by just embarking a sea vessel to do battle when their powers are very unconventional for sea warfare. DEEERPY DERPY DERP.....
> 
> ...



"You can never comprehend the mind of an idiot," says Dr. Kureha. 

I think we should stop paying the least attention to what he says. Stupidity is contagious, watch out.  



Jugger said:


> It not even fun to-love-ru is milion times more fun to read. One piece doesnt even have those epic sea battle that i tought it would give. This arc has but every intresting character for a foddesr like shank kaidou whitebear dragon if it would just on page about them it would be lot better but no just for marines shit talk. One piece is shit without zoro he is definetly best character in manga if it was zoro that would take lead in this arc would haveen the best of best



Interface...is shit. Shutting down stupid brain cells.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 29, 2009)

To-Love-Ru has to be one of the worst shonen mangas out there, theres no plot and it can't even have an arc last more than 10 chapters.


----------



## MakeEmum (Jul 1, 2009)

I just read the latest chapter of to-LOVE-ru out of curiosity,  and wow that was probably the lamest excuse for fan service I ever read

"I accidentally grabbed the Clothes Eradication bomb!"


----------



## shadowlords (Jul 1, 2009)

MakeEmum said:


> I just read the latest chapter of to-LOVE-ru out of curiosity,  and wow that was probably the lamest excuse for fan service I ever read
> 
> "I accidentally grabbed the Clothes Eradication bomb!"



That happens in just about every chapter LOL


----------



## papajones (Jul 1, 2009)

I like onePiece, I liked naruto too but its getting a bit old. but bleach is a hell of a retard magnet. since the first chapter its about swords turning into bigger swords. ppl barely even fight in this manga, they just talk shit to each other until one of them gets a tongue cramp or someshit. at least one piece's characters are charismatic, the main character in bleach is an annoying ginger... 

this manga is like dragonball z anime with extended dialogues all recorded in the manga. fuck I get so pissed everytime I see the word bleach. wtf has bleach got anything to do with the manga anyway?


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 1, 2009)

^Bleach has been garbage for a very long time, Soul society was decent though..

I usually prefer to read One Piece, volume by volume. Not week by week for some reason, it just doesn't deliver for me then... Not saying it's bad, it's just more fun that way...

I must say I'm somewhat turned off the style and sillyness from time to time though, just a personal opinion...

But you wont hear me shouting ''ODA IS MAH GOD!!''


----------



## papajones (Jul 1, 2009)

another manga that I have to get off my chest: hitman reborn
why?
its got the most annoying main character, EVER. first, he is introduced as a cry baby, he looks as if he's gonna cry every time someone talks to him. being a cry baby isn't entirely bad, but after 100 chapters u think he might learn. but no, he continues to cry and do nothing untill the last second where he transforms=pulls shit outta his ass. 

another thing that pisses me off is how the story completely transformed into somehting which as nothing to do with what its originally about. what is it about now? fighting crazy fantastical beasts to attain the treasure of treasures. what was it originally about? mafia wars.

then its pretty much bleach styled fights. no purpose, repetitive. heroes suddenly use invincibility to win...


----------



## RivFader (Jul 1, 2009)

papajones said:


> another manga that I have to get off my chest: hitman reborn
> why?
> its got the most annoying main character, EVER. first, he is introduced as a cry baby, he looks as if he's gonna cry every time someone talks to him. being a cry baby isn't entirely bad, but after 100 chapters u think he might learn. but no, he continues to cry and do nothing untill the last second where he transforms=pulls shit outta his ass.
> 
> ...



I was planning on looking into it but it seems like it's not neccessary anymore


----------



## Memos (Jul 1, 2009)

papajones said:


> another manga that I have to get off my chest: hitman reborn
> why?
> its got the most annoying main character, EVER. first, he is introduced as a cry baby, he looks as if he's gonna cry every time someone talks to him. being a cry baby isn't entirely bad, but after 100 chapters u think he might learn. but no, he continues to cry and do nothing untill the last second where he transforms=pulls shit outta his ass.
> 
> ...



A totally legitimate tactic in shonen.


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Jul 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> A totally legitimate tactic in shonen.



Tactic? More like cliche. The worst kind, that is.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 2, 2009)

> Superstars
> _This message has been deleted by Superstars. Reason: Everyone knows One Piece sucks and has been sucking no need to mention it._



What a worthwhile contribution


----------



## Sin (Jul 2, 2009)

papajones said:


> another manga that I have to get off my chest: hitman reborn
> why?
> its got the most annoying main character, EVER. first, he is introduced as a cry baby, he looks as if he's gonna cry every time someone talks to him. being a cry baby isn't entirely bad, but after 100 chapters u think he might learn. but no, he continues to cry and do nothing untill the last second where he transforms=pulls shit outta his ass.
> 
> ...


Are you high or do you not read KHR?

First of all, Tsuna may have been a crybaby during the first few arcs, but that has certainly changed. He has a few moments here and there where he's insecure, but specially as of recently, he has become much more confident and been much more of a leader. He certainly doesn't "cry every time someone talks to him." 

Insecurity is part of his character, and a key theme to the story <_< (Tsuna needing guidance). He's also a realistic character. The kid is a 15 year old year put in charge of one of the biggest and strongest mafia families in the world constantly fighting people older and more experienced than himself, why wouldn't he be doubtful and lack confidence? -_-

Also, you really must not read KHR. The Millefore Family IS a mafia family. Their leader, Byakuran, is a mafia boss trying to obtain the 7-7-7 in order to control the mafia world. BOY A MAFIA BOSS TRYING TO OBTAIN A WEAPON TO LET HIM RULE THE MAFIA WORLD, HOW UN-MAFIA. 

The Vongola, on the other hand, suffered a massive defeat and are trying to work their way back up to the top of the mafia world.

What part of that isn't mafia?


----------



## 12456 (Jul 2, 2009)

Sin said:


> Are you high or do you not read KHR?
> 
> First of all, Tsuna may have been a crybaby during the first few arcs, but that has certainly changed. He has a few moments here and there where he's insecure, but specially as of recently, he has become much more confident and been much more of a leader. He certainly doesn't "cry every time someone talks to him."
> 
> ...



And Naruto is a story about Ninjas.


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 2, 2009)

Seriously, what's wrong with having a wimp as main character?

What are you, 13?


----------



## Sin (Jul 2, 2009)

12456 said:


> And Naruto is a story about Ninjas.


Hurr durr 

Excellent post there.


----------



## 12456 (Jul 2, 2009)

Sin said:


> Hurr durr
> 
> Excellent post there.



Why, thank you.


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Jul 2, 2009)

> Superstars
> This message has been deleted by Superstars. Reason: Everyone knows One Piece sucks and has been sucking no need to mention it.



Butthurt much? Just because One Piece outclassed your favorite sucky manga?


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 2, 2009)

BadassTaisouIsBadass said:


> Butthurt much? Just because One Piece outclassed your favorite sucky manga?



I'm pretty sure he's just trolling.


----------



## Mjaut (Aug 18, 2009)

Bleach.

.......


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Aug 18, 2009)

Air Gear.

It just doesn't make sense nowadays.


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 18, 2009)

Bleach hands down is the worst manga right now in my opinion.


----------



## Munken (Aug 18, 2009)

Bleach I guess


----------



## TadloS (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL. People here needs to read more Shounen's  manga.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Aug 18, 2009)

I dont hate To love ru, but I cant believe its consider a shounen series, seriously now


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Aug 18, 2009)

One Piece.


----------



## Gallant (Aug 18, 2009)

Bleach
Fairy Tail
Shin Prince of Tennis
Kuroko no Basket
Blazer Drive


----------



## God Movement (Aug 18, 2009)

$Naruto19$ said:


> One Piece.



Fairy Tail.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Aug 19, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> Fairy Tail.



*One Piece, Kagijin* and Fairy Tail :xzaru


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 19, 2009)

Fairy Tail and KHR

Actually fairy tail since KHR had me entertained at one point


----------



## Cerō2 (Aug 19, 2009)

_One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail, Air Gear, Kenichi and so forth._


----------



## Novalis (Aug 19, 2009)

bleach and to love ru 
nothing is worse imo


----------



## El Torero (Aug 19, 2009)

Bleach obviously.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2009)

well..bleach is one.....silvery crow is another..air gear..coulden't make sense of that one no matter how hard i tried...blazer drive...to love ru..

All these above are shit..absolute shit, that just make money off of their profitibility and shallow factor.


If you want some epic quality manga, go read Chrno Crusade, you won't be able to even look at shit manga's like these again.


----------



## trigimon (Aug 31, 2009)

Bleach is the dumbest fucking manga in the world. Sould Society arc was amazing and then it fell straight off a cliff. We still havent seen Aizen do one fucking thing in this entire manga besides stare at people with his stupid superman curl in his face. it's Just fucking completely annoying. Each fight takes a year to finish, and a year to get back to. Case in point; Yammi is in Huecho Mundo right now about to fight the shinigami and that was like 20 fuckin chapters ago. Whats twice as pathetic is that its gonna take another 20 chapters of bullshit fighting here in order for us to see the conclusion of the Yammi fight. And ten bucks says, we still wont see Aizen do shit except look all superman at everyone and they'll be like, "Oh Noes!"


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 31, 2009)

Jugger said:


> he knows that it is luffy brother i would be 100 time more cooler



His brother rescuing him vs. a guy he's seen for 10 minutes rescuing him.......

makes so MUCH SENSE !



Jugger said:


> It not even fun to-love-ru is milion times more fun to read. One piece doesnt even have those epic sea battle that i tought it would give. This arc has but every intresting character for a foddesr like shank kaidou whitebear dragon if it would just on page about them it would be lot better but no just for marines shit talk. One piece is shit without zoro he is definetly best character in manga if it was zoro that would take lead in this arc would haveen the best of best



So the only reason you dislike the curent war is because of hurt fanboyism that your favourite character isn't included, clearly your knowledge of quality writing knows no bounds !


----------



## Neelon (Oct 18, 2009)

Actually,Shin Prince of tennis is by far the worst shonen along with Air gear and Bleach.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

bleach is so fucking horrible! heres the story line guys

someone gets kidnapped > ichigo and gang goes rescue > ichigo loses and with some miracle activate some GODLY power and beat the crap out of the other guy > ichigo wins

rinse and repeat

btw, I keep seeing people saying that air gear makes no sense, someone care to explain what makes no sense to them?


----------



## Batman (Oct 18, 2009)

Bleach is pretty bad but but Hit man reborn took a boring turn during the future arc and I haven't looked back since I don't know if it still sucks or not, but I doubt my assumption is incorrect.


----------



## zuul (Oct 18, 2009)

Probably an harem manga, there are too much of those shit to name one in particular. Uncharismatic, wimpy, undecisive main lead. 

Air Gear is just non understandable. :S So yes it's bad.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 18, 2009)

From what I know I'd say To Love Ru

Completely unfunny, purely fanservice garbage, I have no idea why anyone would follow this kind of series weekly, if you want to rub one out porn is made for that


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

Air Gear.

It makes no fucking sense. Even when they are just talking to each other I don't know what the fuck they are on about.

Not to mention those metaphors about flying and wings got old about 200 bloody chapters ago.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Oct 18, 2009)

Aldric said:


> From what I know I'd say To Love Ru
> 
> Completely unfunny, purely fanservice garbage, I have no idea why anyone would follow this kind of series weekly, if you want to rub one out porn is made for that



To-love-ru ended a while ago, it doesnt really apply to this thread


----------



## Aldric (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh yeah

Well Negima then

The art's awful and you've got dozens of chicks who all look the same lusting after some horrible little Hary Potter Gary Stu abomination of a main character

Plus all the imagery and tropes linked to "moe" animu


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

Of the ones I have read, Fairy Tail. Bleach is entertaining in its crappiness, but Fairy Tail is just  after . The worst thing is, it's very similar to One Piece (General art, lot's of disjointed arcs, exact same main character, etc.), so we get something every week to compare it to. 

The only time I'd say Fairy Tail ever really was great was in Phantom Lord, when we got exciting fights, giant mecha, and general badassery.

And yeah, One Piece is DEFINITELY shit. I mean, it's so much worse than amazing ones like Naruto and Fairy Tail (Oh good God Naruto fans I'm so sorry I even put your manga on the same level as Fairy Tail)!


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Air Gear.
> 
> It makes no fucking sense. Even when they are just talking to each other I don't know what the fuck they are on about.
> 
> Not to mention those metaphors about flying and wings got old about 200 bloody chapters ago.



maybe your just not reading hard enough, don;t hurt yourself now, jk 

C.Hook, IF i remember correctly, the author of fairy tail is one piece's pupil, I could be wrong though, I just remember reading this WAY back


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 18, 2009)

Bleach, Fairy Tail. I dropped both.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> C.Hook, IF i remember correctly, the author of fairy tail is one piece's pupil, I could be wrong though, I just remember reading this WAY back



Then Oda should have done a better job of influencing Mashima.

Jesus Christ, I have never actively HATED a character like I did Gerrard.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2009)

Mashima didn't work for Oda. They started their careers around the same time but for completely different publishing companies.

I don't need to go into detail about Naruto, Bleach, and Fairy Tail.

I'll say Shin Prince of Tennis. Perfect example of riding past coattails and still being rated highly only because of a franchise name. The actual content quality is so far off from the original its sad.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 18, 2009)

Air Gear.
Fairy Tail.
Bleach.
Naruto.



/thread


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 18, 2009)

Considering Naruto has had a few decent chapters since i posted here previously:

Bleach


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Mashima didn't work for Oda. They started their careers around the same time but for completely different publishing companies.



I didn't mean that mashima worked for oda but i meant mashima adapted oda's art style, can't really say copy because its not the same art style


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

Bleach. THE HEART was the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

MdB said:


> Bleach. THE HEART was the straw that broke the camel's back.



Eh, I think Naruto's *DARKNESS* was worse than THE HEART.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2009)

Hell, made a thread on that sort of thing recently

I think Naruto is going to have a tough time topping that


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

Who cares.

Air Gear is far worse than both of them.


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Eh, I think Naruto's *DARKNESS* was worse than THE HEART.



The DARKNESS didn't have an entire page dedicated to some pseudo-psychological bullshit. And it doesn't help that the pissing contest between those 2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is the worst fictional fight I've ever seen.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Who cares.
> 
> Air Gear is far worse than both of them.



Are you still reading it or did you drop it?

I stopped reading it a couple of months ago. Yeah it was pretty bad but you at least knew what was going on, until a while ago where the manga became incomprehensible.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Are you still reading it or did you drop it?
> 
> I stopped reading it a couple of months ago. Yeah it was pretty bad but you at least knew what was going on, until a while ago where *the manga became incomprehensible.*



That's exactly why I dropped it, just like with Tenjo Tenge.

I mean, as shit as Bleach is, I have never seen another manga in which you cannot follow a fucking conversation that's just two people talking to each other.

Hell, it's worse than Inuyasha even.


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

Post a picture. I want to see just how confusing dialogue can be.


----------



## Fran (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> That's exactly why I dropped it, just like with Tenjo Tenge.
> 
> I mean, as shit as Bleach is, I have never seen another manga in which you cannot follow a fucking conversation that's just two people talking to each other.
> 
> *Hell, it's worse than Inuyasha even.*



Hoshit, you're kidding?


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

MdB said:


> Bleach. THE HEART was the straw that broke the camel's back.



I thought Yammy Cero espada was?



Han Solo said:


> Who cares.
> 
> Air Gear is far worse than both of them.



Air Gear is the most incomprehensible manga I've read to date. What the fuck is going on in that series?


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

Cerō said:


> I thought Yammy Cero espada was?



Didn't Yammy's revelation happened after that horrendous fight?


----------



## The Imp (Oct 18, 2009)

MdB said:


> Post a picture. I want to see just how confusing dialogue can be.



Try chapter 230 and 231



Cerō said:


> Air Gear is the most incomprehensible manga I've read to date. What the fuck is going on in that series?



Air Gear is one of the shittiest things I've ever read. Do you remember those mechas?


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

MdB said:


> Didn't Yammy's revelation happened after that horrendous fight?



Which one, I mean there is so many as of late.



kurono76767 said:


> Do you remember those mechas?



How could I forget the rail guns. . .Oh God.


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

Cerō said:


> Which one, I mean there is so many as of late.



The revelation of him being the Zero Espeda. I thought it happened after THE HEART.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Shit was so awful that it gave me amnesia.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 18, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Try chapter 230 and 231



Haha holy shit that's even worse than what I remembered from Tenjo Tenge


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Try chapter 230 and 231
> 
> 
> 
> Air Gear is one of the shittiest things I've ever read. Do you remember those mechas?



Good fucking lord, I think my brain imploded


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Hoshit, you're kidding?



Not at all.

It's that bad.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh! Great is made of the most fail.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

i don't see how you guys cannot understand what was happening in those two chapters


----------



## Aldric (Oct 18, 2009)

It's a shame cause he's a decent artist with very accurate lines who could grew into something really awesome

But yeah

Find a scenarist dude, stat


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow. Way to make the main villain look retarded during his (Her?) powerup.

231

Actually, way to make said powerup shit by saying it never happened.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 18, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Wow. Way to make the main villain look retarded during his (Her?) powerup.
> 
> 231
> 
> Actually, way to make said powerup shit by saying it never happened.



WTF was is that?


----------



## Aldric (Oct 18, 2009)

Fairy Tail's main problem is its villains and fights

It's a pretty fun series when it's just the main cast goofing around

But the fights are absolutely dire


----------



## Tash (Oct 18, 2009)

Watermelon Shoulders           .


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

The only fight in Fairy Tail that was absolutely lovely was the Gazille fight.

And yeah, the fights/villains need work. It's especially bad when an arc's main villain gets taken out by fodder. And yes, I am serious about that last comment.



Cerō said:


> WTF was is that?



Would you believe me if I told you that is either a dude who looks like a chick or a chick who looks like a dude?


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Fairy Tail's main problem is its villains and fights
> 
> It's a pretty fun series when it's just the main cast goofing around
> 
> But the fights are absolutely dire



Gazille was pretty cool. Decent character, but a better villain.

And then..

Yeah, he turned into a massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

And don't get me started on Gerrard. One of the worst villains in shounen history, and I'm not even exaggerating.


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Fairy Tail's main problem is its villains and fights
> 
> It's a pretty fun series when it's just the main cast goofing around
> 
> But the fights are absolutely dire



This, but the melodrama is just.....


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> And don't get me started on Gerrard. One of the worst villains in shounen history, and I'm not even exaggerating.



One of that?


----------



## Aldric (Oct 18, 2009)

MdB said:


> This, but the melodrama is just.....



The drama is cheesy as fuck, but it comes with the territory in this type of manga so I'm willing to overlook it

If you can't draw decent action sequences and create memorable antagonists though then you're pretty much doomed as a shonen author


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> And don't get me started on Gerrard. One of the worst villains in shounen history, and I'm not even exaggerating.



Mashima raped Sieg Hart by giving his design to Gerard. Now whenever someone sees Sieg they will think of that chump Gerard instead.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

Let's see what villains Fairy Tail has had...

Eligor, who was only a setup villain with slightly lame powers.
That moron who trained with Gray.
Jose, a piece of shit who unfortunately shares my name.
zille!
The Tower of Paradise Arc, regrettably, did not have a main villain, and anybody saying anything to the contrary will be flamed. 
Luxus, who was badass until he became a pussy and lost to Natsu.
And Oracion Seis, the shittiest formal organization in manga history.



C. Hook said:


> One of that?



Sorry, meant to say "One of the?"


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

Never thought you'd read Fairy Tail, Aldric.

What was your thought on this after seeing it?
231


----------



## Batman (Oct 18, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> The only fight in Fairy Tail that was absolutely lovely was the Gazille fight.



I agree with this.


And why is that one guy's face everywhere? Gerrard or whatever. That's just lame.

It might actually mean something if he wasn't such a boring ass character.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

Luxus, the only villain along with Gazzile who was kind of good, also turned into a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> The only fight in Fairy Tail that was absolutely lovely was the Gazille fight.



I have to agree with you there but I also thought the luxus fight was good too


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

I still remember being excited by Luxxus vs. Mistgun because that looked as promising as it could get.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

MdB said:


> I still remember being excited by Luxxus vs. Mistgun because that looked as promising as it could get.



It was the only thing that gave me any hope in the manga at that point.

After that fight and Natsu vs Luxus? Haven't read it at all.


----------



## Memos (Oct 18, 2009)

MdB said:


> Never thought you'd read Fairy Tail, Aldric.
> 
> What was your thought on this after seeing it?
> 231



hahaha!! wtf? isn't that basically the scene at the end of Alabasta with the SH's saying goodbye to Vivi?


----------



## Aldric (Oct 18, 2009)

MdB said:


> Never thought you'd read Fairy Tail, Aldric.
> 
> What was your thought on this after seeing it?
> 231



I think I laughed

Especially the big panel with the old guy in goofy clothes making that sign

That was definitely undeliberatly hilarious


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 18, 2009)

Memos said:


> hahaha!! wtf? isn't that basically the scene at the end of Alabasta with the SH's saying goodbye to Vivi?



I believe it is.


----------



## Seany (Oct 18, 2009)

Bleach has been in the shitter for about two years


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

Dordonii the best character in Bleach.

NINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

Barragan could have been close if he didn't get a massive dump taken on him by the end.


----------



## Tash (Oct 18, 2009)

Fairy Tail is pretty much mediocre.

Not good enough to have a fun time praising.

Not bad enough to have a fun time making fun of.

His not so subtle One Piece references are hilarious though.


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 18, 2009)

get any shonen moeblob out there

those're the worst one


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

Aldric said:


> I think I laughed
> 
> Especially the big panel with the old guy in goofy clothes making that sign
> 
> That was definitely undeliberatly hilarious



I don't know when I laughed harder, seeing that or Sasuke crying with the HAWK.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

God Sauce is a cunt.


----------



## Aldric (Oct 18, 2009)

That fucking bird


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

Seriously, what the fuck was Kishi thinking when he put it there?


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

Wasn't that in Bleach, getting its head cut off by Kira?


----------



## Tash (Oct 18, 2009)

It seriously does make me laugh every time.

I hope they put it in the anime.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

GO! MASCOT!


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

I can already picture it. Hearing some sappy song as background music while Sasuke's crying, and suddenly..... CACAW CACAW CACAW. :buggy:

Unintentional comedy at its best.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

And yet it still manages to have more personality than Sauce.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2009)

Aldric said:


> That fucking bird



Best part of that chapter if you ask me


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs26/f/2008/032/b/d/Itachi__s_Original_Crazy_Face_by_SlyOnyxiaWhelps.jpg




imo, this still beats sasuke crying.

yea, that damn bird is so random, lmfao


----------



## Tobirama (Oct 18, 2009)

Speaking about birds in Naruto...




Bird 
by Kishimoto





The fuck has to happen for someone to come out with something like that.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 18, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Speaking about birds drawn by Kishimoto...



That's now bound to become some god fuck awful meme.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

Shit, I fucking remember Aldrich pointing that out for the first time.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 18, 2009)

the joke is already two years old what are you talking about


----------



## Aldric (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah I was the one who made the original paintcrow

One of my finest creations


----------



## p-lou (Oct 18, 2009)

mr popo vs sauske is still better aldrich


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

Mr. Popo vs Sasuke is truly a masterpiece.

I also liked that one taking the piss out of that god awful French artist about Sasuke kissing Sakura while having a sword stuck into them both.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2009)

ITT: We talk about Aldric's art


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

Wll, this was the original pic:



Can't find Aldrich's one though.


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

Remember Tobi in a cave?


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Aldric (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Wll, this was the original pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find Aldrich's one though.



Just have to ask


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2009)

:clapclap:


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

It's endlessly amusing.


----------



## MdB (Oct 18, 2009)

Han Solo said:


>


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 18, 2009)

Aldric said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> Well Negima then
> 
> ...



What's so bad about Negi in Negima, or having moe tropes?

Everyone here is saying Fairy Tale is bad. I haven't read it before so what's so bad about it?


----------



## Aldric (Oct 18, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> What's so bad about Negi in Negima, or having moe tropes?



The answer is in my original post


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 18, 2009)

Does anyone have the Shodai version of this?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2009)

Aldric said:


> The answer is in my original post



Do I have to post that picture again

You know the one


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 18, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Does anyone have the Shodai version of this?



No.

But I like your avatar.

Where did you get the stock?


----------



## Aldric (Oct 18, 2009)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Does anyone have the Shodai version of this?


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 18, 2009)

Aldric said:


> The answer is in my original post



You said that having moe tropes are bad, but I really don't see why they would be bad in and of themselves. And if Negi is considered a Gary Stu, wouldn't a bunch of mangas have Gary Stu's then?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 18, 2009)

Aldric, MdB

I remember the days with Sauce hating back in the day


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

Aldric said:


>



OMFG!@ thats win man!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2009)

p-lou said:


> mr popo vs sauske is still better aldrich


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 18, 2009)

Also, why do people hate Inuyasha so much anyway?


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

LMFAO! how strong is mr.popo jesus!!! haha man i gotta go back and watch the missing dragon ball episodes


----------



## Aldric (Oct 18, 2009)

Aldric's art thread


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2009)

it's a good change of topic


----------



## Tash (Oct 18, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> Also, why do people hate Inuyasha so much anyway?



Because the only comics that tell the same story over and over again are bad ones.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 18, 2009)

Not counting obvious ones like naruto bleach and fairy tail i'd go with negima or medako box

both are b for bad


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2009)

Burrrrrreaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaach


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 18, 2009)

Fairy Tail and Psyren.

both unrefined pieces of shit. Psyren started out being typical and became repetitive qua every style in a short time span, and Fairy Tail just fucked the term "characterization" and "twists" over.


----------



## Mandy (Oct 19, 2009)

Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## Bilaal (Oct 19, 2009)

the world god only knows
code: breaker
bleach
naruto
d gray-man
fairy tail
and fucking reborn


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> What's so bad about Negi in Negima, or having *moe tropes*?
> 
> Everyone here is saying Fairy Tale is bad. I haven't read it before so what's so bad about it?



You're terrible.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 19, 2009)

MdB said:


> You're terrible.



Again, what is so wrong with having moe tropes?


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2009)

generic trite. that's why


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 19, 2009)

oh i forgot about code breaker

terrible


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2009)

code breaker 

more like moral faggotry


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 19, 2009)

Never read it.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 19, 2009)

MdB said:


> generic trite. that's why



Every shonen manga runs on generic trite. What makes moe tropes worse then the other crap?


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 19, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Never read it.



this is not a bad thing


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 19, 2009)

Is it Bleach level bad?


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 19, 2009)

Link removed
and it doesnt get better


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 19, 2009)

I read the first page.

I stopped.

That is Bleach level bad. Inane faggotry that's supposed to be "cool".


----------



## Superstars (Oct 19, 2009)

One Piece is the worst....We got a so called war which is nothing but a stare at Luffy fest. We had crap arcs like Impel down, Amazon Lily [lulz straight garbage], No good action, nothing entertaining has been happening in one piece.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 19, 2009)

How many times have you replied with the exact same post?

LOLOLOL EPIC EPIC EPIC! EPIC AIZEN-SAMA, EPIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


----------



## Superstars (Oct 19, 2009)

As many times as you people replied with the same lame posts...

I also laugh at the people who say Naruto has been the worst when that has EASILY been the best Shonen out of the big three.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 19, 2009)

Naruto is absolute shit. Kishi doesn't even remember the crap he writes previously when making a new chapter.

The whole child of destiny shit is proof of that. I like how Naruto supposedly thinks destiny is a load of shit and tells Neji to shut the fuck up about, with Kishi spending alot of time and effort into showing and developing the mentality of Naruto as someone who does not believe in it.

But hey, he's actually the child of destiny now.


----------



## kingcombo (Oct 19, 2009)

Superstars said:


> As many times as you people replied with the same lame posts...
> 
> I also laugh at the people who say Naruto has been the wrost when that has EASILY been the best Shonen out of the top three.



I agree 9000% with your opinion.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 19, 2009)

Everything in all Jumps as of now.


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2009)

TEAM PHENOM

Still as boring as ever


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> Every shonen manga runs on generic trite. What makes moe tropes worse then the other crap?



You're generalizing an entire subset of manga in order to have a sounding argument. 

Whoa, that's pathetic.


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Is it Bleach level bad?



It is. But with a terrible plot and backgrounds.


----------



## Bilaal (Oct 19, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> oh i *forgot about code breaker*
> 
> terrible



im not surprised...sure wish i could


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 19, 2009)

MdB said:


> You're generalizing an entire subset of manga in order to have a sounding argument.
> 
> Whoa, that's pathetic.



Shonen runs on generic tropes like the hero's journey, combat/competitiion, growing up/maturity, etc. I don't see how I'm wrong in my assertion. It certainly makes a better argument then "moe sucks... because"


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Naruto is absolute shit. Kishi doesn't even remember the crap he writes previously when making a new chapter.
> 
> The whole child of destiny shit is proof of that. I like how Naruto supposedly thinks destiny is a load of shit and tells Neji to shut the fuck up about, with Kishi spending alot of time and effort into showing and developing the mentality of Naruto as someone who does not believe in it.
> 
> But hey, he's actually the child of destiny now.



Remember that eminent theme about hardwork ultimately prevailing over predetermined brilliance? Me neither.


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> Shonen runs on generic tropes like the hero's journey, combat/competitiion, growing up/maturity, etc. I don't see how I'm wrong in my assertion. It certainly makes a better argument then "moe sucks... because"



Again, you're oversimplifying an entire subset of manga. 

Whoa, that's pathetic.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 19, 2009)

MdB said:


> Remember that eminent theme about hardwork ultimately prevailing over predetermined brilliance? Me neither.



The whole "hard work overcomes all" theme was broken the instant Lee lost to Gaara. People who keep harping on that don't seem to read the subtext behind's Kishi's work very well. 



MdB said:


> Again, you're oversimplifying an entire subset of manga.
> 
> Whoa, that's pathetic.



Again, you show you have no argument for your claim that moe tropes suck.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 19, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> Also, why do people hate Inuyasha so much anyway?



I'll state one reason that always comes at the top of my mind: It was the first series I read that was laden with what could have just as well have been filler. I mean, seriously, you could literally skip 100 chapters and still be up to date on the characters' developments and the story in general...Many of the chapters were ultimately irrelevant to the progression of the story or the development of the characters. The story was just dragged out immensely.


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> The whole "hard work overcomes all" theme was broken the instant Lee lost to Gaara. People who keep harping on that don't seem to read the subtext behind's Kishi's work very well.



Then why was it still a recurring theme when Naruto fought Neji? I don't care enough about an underlying meaning or theme that never proved to be significant to simply let it forge such a pre-established theme like 'hardwork' into a jumbled mess of contradicting bullshit.



hcheng02 said:


> Again, you show you have no argument for your claim that moe tropes suck.



Red Herring

Whoa, that's pathetic.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 19, 2009)

MdB said:


> Then why was it still a recurring theme when Naruto fought Neji? I don't care enough about an underlying meaning or theme that never proved to be significant to simply let it forge such a pre-established theme like 'hardwork' into a jumbled mess of contradicting bullshit.



Or maybe you're oversimplifying the theme of "hard work" when Kishi has explored it in greater detail than just one fight. 



> Red Herring
> 
> Whoa, that's pathetic.



Still no argument forthcoming.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 19, 2009)

^

All shonens have cliche's that's one of the defining traits of the genre. However, all mangaka do not handle said cliches the same way E.G. Both One Piece and Naruto use cliches for instance. However there's a stark contrast in how both works are written. You can't just generalize them like you did earlier.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 19, 2009)

Cerō said:


> ^
> 
> *All shonens have cliche's that's one of the defining traits of the genre. *However, all mangaka do not handle said cliches the same way E.G. Both One Piece and Naruto use cliches for instance. However there's a stark contrast in how both works are written. You can't just generalize them like you did earlier.



You realize you just agreed with my post right? I never claimed that shonen all deal with the cliches in the exact same way.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 19, 2009)

Superstars said:


> As many times as you people replied with the same lame posts...
> 
> I also laugh at the people who say Naruto has been the worst when that has EASILY been the best Shonen out of the big three.





Naruto: The main character spending most of his time about another main character crying and wishing that Sasuke can come back. Talks his opponents out of kicking his ass. Senjutsu was pulled out of the ass and you know it. He has stuck with the same routine throughout the entire manga. Kage Bushin, Rasengan, and Kyuubi pwrz when made or thinking about Sasuke.

Bleach: Main character with absolutely NO development similar to Naruto. Same plot, little to no backgrounds and basically copy/paste action scenes. Orihime is a useless character that Kudo tried to make important.

/thread


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> Or maybe you're oversimplifying the theme of "hard work" when Kishi has explored it in greater detail than just one fight.



This has nothing to do with my previous post since I didn't oversimplify anything to a point of reducing the complexity of a simple theme that has no intricate meaning. You're not making sense.

Terrible straw man argument though.



hcheng02 said:


> Still no argument forthcoming.



That's because you're red herring. I am not going to reply to some irrelevent shit that you suddenly mentioned when we were arguing over generalizations in shonen manga.


----------



## Superstars (Oct 19, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Naruto is absolute shit. Kishi doesn't even remember the crap he writes previously when making a new chapter.
> 
> The whole child of destiny shit is proof of that. I like how Naruto supposedly thinks destiny is a load of shit and tells Neji to shut the fuck up about, with Kishi spending alot of time and effort into showing and developing the mentality of Naruto as someone who does not believe in it.
> 
> But hey, he's actually the child of destiny now.



Yeah, Naruto is the destined child to bring PEACE to the world through Naruto's own choosing of him becoming Hokage [Not letting his given circumstances stop him]. The battle with Neji and Naruto was also about Naruto excepting his cards that were delt to him instead of trying to change that fact with the power to believe in himself. Just like the same theme about Naruto pursuing peace by not giving up and having the faith to beleive he can achieve through his Hokage position. Kishimoto is consistent, your reading isn't though.

Like I said, Kishimoto ain't crap it's the fandom's reading which is crap. Can't understand a simple comic you shouldn't comment on it.



			
				Seto Kaiba said:
			
		

> I'll state one reason that always comes at the top of my mind: It was the first series I read that was laden with what could have just as well have been filler. I mean, seriously, you could literally skip 100 chapters and still be up to date on the characters' developments and the story in general...Many of the chapters were ultimately irrelevant to the progression of the story or the development of the characters. The story was just dragged out immensely.



This is One Piece. Filler Arcs like Davy back, Skypiea was dang near filler, Amazon Lily I've skipped entire arcs and still up to date with the story. We have plenty of waste of space dragged out stories in one peice.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 19, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> You realize you just agreed with my post right? I never claimed that shonen all deal with the cliches in the exact same way.



No, this is what you claimed:



hcheng02 said:


> Every shonen manga runs on generic trite. *What makes moe tropes worse then the other crap?*



Bolded being the key point here.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 19, 2009)

No Superstars . just no .

I agree about Inuyasha though .


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2009)

TEAM PHENOM


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 19, 2009)

Superstars said:


> This is One Piece.



You arent even trying anymore are you?

Then again i guess: EPIC EPIC!


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 19, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Yeah, Naruto is the destined child to bring PEACE to the world through Naruto's own choosing of him becoming Hokage [Not letting his given circumstances stop him]. The battle with Neji and Naruto was also about Naruto excepting his cards that were delt to him instead of trying to change that fact with the power to believe in himself. Just like the same theme about Naruto pursuing peace by not giving up and having the faith to beleive he can achieve through his Hokage position. Kishimoto is consistent, your reading isn't though.



Sorry, but that made no sense.


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2009)

Aizen's the best

So badass


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 19, 2009)

Backgrounds doesnt matter at all in a visual medium


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 19, 2009)

MdB said:


> Aizen's the best
> 
> So badass



Badass? Best?

I think you mean EPIC


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 19, 2009)

Who said Espada only go from 1-10?


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 19, 2009)

Who needs the Espada?

They were worthless anyway!


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 19, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Who needs the Espada?
> 
> They were worthless anyway!



They were only Gillians oops I mean Adjuchas.


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Han Solo (Oct 19, 2009)

Pshhh, I can get stronger just because I can't afford die anymore!

Don't fuck with me man.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 19, 2009)

MdB said:


> This has nothing to do with my previous post since I didn't oversimplify anything to a point of reducing the complexity of a simple theme that has no intricate meaning. You're not making sense.
> 
> Terrible straw man argument though.



Here is your post on the subject.


> Then why was it still a recurring theme when Naruto fought Neji? I don't care enough about an underlying meaning or theme that never proved to be significant to simply let it forge such a pre-established theme like 'hardwork' into a jumbled mess of contradicting bullshit.



The first part deals with hard work vs genius being a major theme in the Naruto VS Neji fight. This is true, but you make the false assumption that the fight was the end all be all statement of the theme when in fact Kishi has added many nuances to the hard work theme in other parts of the story. 

I have no idea what you are trying to say in the second part of the post though. There is a theme but it has no meaning? What?



> That's because you're red herring. I am not going to reply to some irrelevent shit that you suddenly mentioned when we were arguing over generalizations in shonen manga.



My original point was about moe tropes, which you simply claim to be terrible. My point on shonen manga was merely a way to question your assumption on moe tropes.



Cerō said:


> No, this is what you claimed:
> Bolded being the key point here.



Note that the subject is moe tropes here, which MdB has yet to give a reason why they are inherently "generic tripe."


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 19, 2009)

I can get stronger even if i die.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 19, 2009)

Two hands > 1 hand.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 19, 2009)

I would wish Shohen medium mangaka's would realise they simply do not have the room to pull that shit off .

@ Post #304

Looks kinda like Guro, kinda like something from Preacher . Not bad, just brings bad back memories (via the former)


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 19, 2009)

BANZAI AIZEN-SAMA, BANZAI


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 19, 2009)

Logic:  Shikai Ichigo > Kenpaichi > Fifth Espada > Sixth Espada > Bankai Ichigo


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 19, 2009)

Did you know that there is a super Cero called the Gran Rey Cero? It's da best of them all!

Pffft, the Gran Rey Cero is weak really! Black Cero!


----------



## Superstars (Oct 19, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Sorry, but that made no sense.



It did, you couldn't understand it just like you can't understand simple manga.



			
				Blood dawn said:
			
		

> Naruto: The main character spending most of his time about another main character crying and wishing that Sasuke can come back. Talks his opponents out of kicking his ass. Senjutsu was pulled out of the ass and you know it. He has stuck with the same routine throughout the entire manga. Kage Bushin, Rasengan, and Kyuubi pwrz when made or thinking about Sasuke.



So, that's Naruto's skill set he is suppose to be stuck with those. You expecting him to drop that routine is pretty ridiculous. Senjutsu wasn't pulled out of nowhere when J-man introduced it first and Naruto trained for it. Naruto never talked nobody out of fights Naruto always beat them and then talked to them unlike Luffy who just shows up and Yells and everyone instantly wants to help the retarded kid. And Naruto wanting to get saskue back has been apart of the story unless you want to defeat the whole purpose of the BONDS theme. Your entire post is wrong.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 19, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> Note that the subject is moe tropes here, which MdB has yet to give a reason why they are inherently "generic tripe."



I'm not gonna speak for MdB or anyone else. However, Moe has become an entire style of anime since the Anime Bubble. A very generic, over-used, soulless pedo-bait style.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 19, 2009)

Mahna Mahna said:


> Naruto never talked nobody out of fights Naruto always beat them and then talked to them


Didn't he talk to Nagato?


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 19, 2009)

Superstars said:


> It did, you couldn't understand it just like you can't understand simple manga.



Or your interpretration of the manga is bad.

Yeah, that's more likely.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 19, 2009)

Why was Urahara kicked out of Soul Society?

A] For making a Gigai that can mask your spiritual energy and turn you human?

B] For experimenting in the forbidden art of Hollowfication?

C] :lolkubo


----------



## Zetta (Oct 19, 2009)

Superstars said:


> It did, you couldn't understand it just like you can't understand simple manga.


You know, calling other people idiots when you're defending Naruto is like calling someone gay while you're getting fucked in the ass. Just saying.



> So, that's Naruto's skill set he is suppose to be stuck with those. You expecting him to drop that routine is pretty ridiculous. Senjutsu wasn't pulled out of nowhere when J-man introduced it first and Naruto trained for it. Naruto never talked nobody out of fights Naruto always beat them and then talked to them unlike Luffy who just shows up and Yells and everyone instantly wants to help the retarded kid. And Luffy wanting to get saskue back has been apart of the story unless you want to defeat the whole purpose of the BONDS theme. Your entire post is wrong.



Luffy has charisma and power. Naruto just cries.

BOOOHOOO SASUKAAAAAAAAAY WHY WON'T YOU LOVE ME ANYMORE!


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> Here is your post on the subject.
> 
> 
> The first part deals with hard work vs genius being a major theme in the Naruto VS Neji fight. This is true, but you make the false assumption that the fight was the end all be all statement of the theme when in fact Kishi has added many nuances to the hard work theme in other parts of the story.
> ...



Pre-established themes that are being ignored as soon as Naruto became another one of those geniuses. Which leads us to my initial post that still makes sense since the theme of hardwork is being neglected. Small distinctions that don't even correlate with the main theme anymore are worth shit.


----------



## Zetta (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, the hard work theme got raped in the ass the moment Rock Lee got turned into fodder and Naruto turned into the newest Uchiha.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 19, 2009)

It's funny because Naruto's character always had traits that set him far apart from the average Ninja [Kyuubi]. Yet, Hardwork overcoming talent is supposed to be an over arching theme?


----------



## Superstars (Oct 19, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Or your interpenetration of the manga is bad.
> 
> Yeah, that's more likely.



No it's a straight fact from the events, not an interpretation. I advice you to read over those facts in the manga.



			
				Zetta said:
			
		

> Luffy has charisma and power.



Luffy has neither all he has is a big mouth.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 19, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Luffy has neither all he has is a big mouth.



I agree with this, but everytime you defend Naruto it makes me regret the fact that I agree with you. Naruto is a terrible main character Co-star.


----------



## Zetta (Oct 19, 2009)

Superstars said:


> Luffy has neither all he has is a big mouth.



I'm gonna be Hokage some day! Believe it-tebayo!


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 19, 2009)

Soul Society was battle in itself which makes it EPIC!


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2009)

So how about that Aizen ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), is he still cool?


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Soul Society was battle in itself which makes it EPIC!



Most overrated story arc ever.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 19, 2009)

He said that a few months ago, and there was also this:

"Bleach is a great battle manga, with a lot of fun fights and interesting characters, all backed by Kubo's gorgeous character designs. It's not just because the characters just fight in Bleach but because sometimes their individual personalities get into the spotlight."


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 19, 2009)

MdB said:


> So how about that Aizen ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), is he still cool?



Only if you enjoy his monotonous: Facial experessions and character which can be summed up as: "Everything is according to plan".


----------



## MdB (Oct 19, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> He said that a few months ago, and there was also this:
> 
> "Bleach is a great battle manga, with a lot of fun fights and interesting characters, all backed by Kubo's gorgeous character designs. It's not just because the characters just fight in Bleach but because sometimes their individual personalities get into the spotlight."



Phenom's dupe thinks that Aizen is a good antagonist too so who gives a shit what he thinks?


----------



## Zetta (Oct 19, 2009)

Aizen is a Villain Stu if I ever saw one.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 19, 2009)

MdB said:


> Phenom's dupe thinks that Aizen is a good antagonist?


----------



## Zetta (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 19, 2009)

MdB said:


> Pre-established themes that are being ignored as soon as Naruto became another one of those geniuses. Which leads us to my initial post that still makes sense since the theme of hardwork is being neglected. Small distinctions that don't even correlate with the main theme anymore are worth shit.



No, you are misinterpreting the theme. Kishi has made it clear that the relationship between hard work and genius is rather complicated. Kishi has made that stance through the little details and subtext throughout the story. They correlate very well with the theme - its just that you choose to selectively ignore it. Lee is supposed to be a penultimate hard worker, but Kakashi said that he was a genius within the same story arc because of what he has accomplished with the Gates. Later on in Part I, Lee is shown to have a huge amount of natural talent since he was able to bust out Drunken Boxing without any training on it whatsoever. Clearly, its not about hard work vs natural talent but the relationship between them. 

Kishi has also made it clear that there are other factors to success in addition to hard work: self confidence, luck, natural talent, etc. Naruto was always portrayed as having a hidden amount of natural talent - he learned a jounin technique (Kage Bunshin) in one night. Talent and hard work are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 19, 2009)

MdB said:


> Phenom's dupe thinks that Aizen is a good antagonist too so who gives a shit what he thinks?



Amor is Phenom?

After all, Amor thinks Aizen was a good villain.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2009)

Either Hunter x Hunter or One Piece.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Either Hunter x Hunter or One Piece.





I love sarcasm.


----------



## Cerō2 (Oct 19, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Amor is Phenom?
> 
> After all, Amor thinks Aizen was a good villain.



Damn I'm a good troll.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2009)

C. Hook said:


> Amor is Phenom?



Superstars.



Mider T said:


> Either Hunter x Hunter or One Piece.



This made me lol out of sheer ridiculousness.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 19, 2009)

HxH lost some points in artwork earlier on, as for the Ant arc, it pales a little in comparison to York shin...I want my Genei Ryodan back


----------



## Vanthebaron (Oct 19, 2009)

I just tried to read OP last week and got to about issue 50. But the PotC music playkg in my head was driving me mad. Never really got into it. But hey it's personal. And air gear is so far off the map from logical it's killer (I still read it for lolz)


----------



## Moon (Oct 19, 2009)

Kagijin

My answer will not be valid for long


----------



## Gnome (Oct 20, 2009)

right now probably Fairy Tail, which is sad since that show had lots of potential that seemed to go to waste with nakama punches ending every fight.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 20, 2009)

One Piece.

Just because I have yet to read it.


----------



## C. Hook (Oct 20, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> One Piece.
> 
> *Just because I have yet to read it.*



HERESY!!!

BURN THE HERETIC!!!

KILL THE MUTANT!!!

PURGE THE UNCLEAN!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 20, 2009)

i was gonna say to love ru but it got canceled.

Its a tie between Bleach and Toriko.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 20, 2009)

Moon said:


> Kagijin
> 
> My answer will not be valid for long



Touch?


----------



## jereith (Oct 20, 2009)

'2300'. It isn't that it's bad but the art style was mediocre.


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 20, 2009)

Medaka Box
Naruto(truly i read this shit only for the battles)
Kenichi(same)


----------



## UberGod911 (Oct 22, 2009)

All i know is Bleach is the best manga out the ever  written


----------



## Pervy Fox (Oct 22, 2009)

UberGod911 said:


> All i know is Bleach is the best manga out the ever  written



What ever floats your boat man


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 23, 2009)

UberGod911 said:


> All i know is Bleach is the *worst* manga out *there* ever  written


Fixed for clarity. This is obviously what he meant since he mentioned bleach in a thread about the *worst* shonen manga.


----------



## Krombacher (Oct 23, 2009)

Hm... 

I wont say Naruto since i like it really (yes Part 2 could be better bla bla) 

I wont say Bleach because it had enjoyable Parts - the same goes for fairy Tail

I wont say One Piece because that would be shit

You can just pick some random shonen on one manga and it will be worse than all these mangas

I dont like anything at Saint Seiya... But i dont think its the worst


----------



## Muah (Oct 23, 2009)

Naruto basically.

and I dont feel guilty about this Zaru coming up


----------



## krome (Oct 23, 2009)

_Bleach_. Easily.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2009)

One Piece of course.


----------



## Brollyhero99 (Nov 30, 2009)

I love Hunter x Hunter and it is a opinion that if the drawings are bad... but i think they look unique in a way! But you gotta admit that the hiatus stuff is getting on mine and people's f#?%&"! nerves!!!!! I want the story to continue damnit!!! If i would say the worst shounen it would be Konjiki no Gash Bell... it just hasn't ringed to me.. it is just bad....  :repstorm


----------



## zuul (Nov 30, 2009)

Air Gear. I understand absolutely nothing of what was going on when I tried to read it.


----------



## Kaze (Nov 30, 2009)

Naruto. 

and if you truly want me to explain, forget it. 

You should know why it's as bad as it is.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 2, 2009)

Brollyhero99 said:


> I love Hunter x Hunter and it is a opinion that if the drawings are bad... but i think they look unique in a way! But you gotta admit that the hiatus stuff is getting on mine and people's f#?%&"! nerves!!!!! I want the story to continue damnit!!! If i would say the worst shounen it would be Konjiki no Gash Bell... it just hasn't ringed to me.. it is just bad....  :repstorm



I'm currently reading HxH. and i have heard many people say the art is shit. but i really dont think its as bad as people make it out to be


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 2, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> I'm currently reading HxH. and i have heard many people say the art is shit. but i really dont think its as bad as people make it out to be



The art doesn?t start to get bad until after the greed island arc, although I have heard they were drawn again and a vast improvement was made.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 2, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> The art doesn’t start to get bad until after the greed island arc, although I have heard they were drawn again and a vast improvement was made.



Yeah, they were, I've purchased a few of the later volumes myself.


----------



## ForteAnly (Dec 2, 2009)

Bleach is the worst manga right now imo.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 2, 2009)

worst shonen right now would be that veritas shit.


Its so....."been there done that but we're doing it again because we can't think up anything good to put in jump".


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 2, 2009)

Based on what i've read, i'll say Soul Eater. Just didn't do it for me.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Dec 2, 2009)

Hitman Reborn is easily worse than the worst parts of Bleach.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 2, 2009)

ArtieBoy said:


> I'm currently reading HxH. and i have heard many people say the art is shit. but i really dont think its as bad as people make it out to be


Depends if you're reading the tonkabon scans or the chapters scans. Chapter scans get REALLY shitty around GI arc. Fortunately they got redrawn for the volume releases. Volume releases look good.

Also I have to go with KHR (from the ones I've read of course). I'm sure there are crappier ones around.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 3, 2009)

Bloody Monday!!!


----------



## Sin (Dec 3, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Based on what i've read, i'll say Soul Eater. Just didn't do it for me.


One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, Veritas, Berserk,  HunterxHunter,  Full  Metal Alchemist, Air Gear, Fairy Tail,  D Gray  Man, History's Strongest Desciple: Kenichi, Claymore.

At least four of those are much worse than Soul Eater.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 3, 2009)

I won't say anything's the worst in this instance, but I will say that my *"least favorite"* Shounen manga serialization is easily _Ane Doki!_ at this current point in time. I have nothing against it personally and even tend to dote on some of it's various aspects that the many Ecchi fans have come to embrace as a whole. I think Ive just been craving titles aimed at the more mature, and _Ane Doki!_ simply does not fit within that pretense. I find myself still reading the series every week and I have no intention of dropping the series any time soon, hopefully my outlook on said title will brighten up as I read future material.

In regards to _Bleach_, at the moment it happens to be my favorite Shounen manga serialization. Kubo tends to become overly criticized for his literary direction in conjunction with his cohesive plot development, or in this instance; lack there of. I'll be the first to admit that Bleach has it's flaws and is in no way perfect, actually if I were hung up on the story aspect with coherent envisionment; I would have dropped the series a long time ago. 

I actually enjoy Kubo artwork more than anything else, his artistry has always remained quite elegant with a genuine abstractness, and gentle cohesion in conjunction with a swift abstract nature that becomes all the more apparent in it's seeming obscurity. Of course some might say Kubo Tite lacks backgrounding work, but I like to think he leaves out the overuse of extreme detail in regards to general imagery, in order to further expand on his characters within their respected panels.

People will say what they like and I'm not one prone to excessive rebuttal, one thing that genuinely urks me; is when people say Bleach is the worse serialization and they've lost all taste for the series as a whole, and yet those same people turn around and say, "There's no Bleach chapter this week?! Oh, the agony!". It seems really counter intuitive in that instance.


----------



## Griever (Dec 3, 2009)

Naruto. it has a great idea, but that idea has been wasted  with the naruto wanting peace and the limited jutsu that most charaters have.



ForteAnly said:


> Probably Bleach and Naruto. Even though Bleach is a far bigger disappointment to me with all the fights of the top three Espada. Halibel lose to Hitsuguya=epic fail.



Well, that was pretty much a given. if i'm not mistaken Halibel used water Hitsuguya uses ice  it's no surprise.

By the way.... Halibel was beaten by Aizen, No?.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 3, 2009)

Sin said:


> One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, Veritas, Berserk,  HunterxHunter,  Full  Metal Alchemist, Air Gear, Fairy Tail,  D Gray  Man, History's Strongest Desciple: Kenichi, Claymore.
> 
> At least four of those are much worse than Soul Eater.



I guess that's a matter of your opinion. I tried SE and just found it boring, you don't even know who the protagonist is and the fights are lame. The manga's I currently read, whilst I agree some are absolutely shit, I still read them because I've gotten to far into them to just drop, with SE it was _that bad _that I could just drop it there and then.


----------



## Sin (Dec 3, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> I guess that's a matter of your opinion. I tried SE and just found it boring, you don't even know who the protagonist is and the fights are lame. The manga's I currently read, whilst I agree some are absolutely shit, I still read them because I've gotten to far into them to just drop, with SE it was _that bad _that I could just drop it there and then.


Where did you read up to?

And how could not tell who the main characters are? They have their own introductory chapters Oo


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 3, 2009)

Of the popular stuff that I read, I would say Bleach followed very, very closely by part 2 Naruto.

Diabolical isn't a strong enough word to describe them.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 3, 2009)

Sin said:


> Where did you read up to?
> 
> And how could not tell who the main characters are? They have their own introductory chapters Oo



Got to about chapter 33 where they are all training their souls. And its a guess but are the main characters;

the girl and her soul partner
the nerdy kid
black star

?

Does it get like REALLY better after 33 or something that i've judged it too early.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 4, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Got to about chapter 33 where they are all training their souls. And its a guess but are the main characters;
> 
> the girl and her soul partner
> the nerdy kid
> ...



its a hit or a miss manga. i personally like it but i dont think its better than a few of those manga the guy named. but it  picks up. 
i started january first 2009 then  dropped it and picked it up like 2 months ago and i really enjoyed it


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 4, 2009)

To be honest I can't tell you guys whats the shittiest shounen ever. I don't read anything worse than the big three...


----------



## Pompous (Dec 4, 2009)

Ralphy♥ said:


> In regards to _Bleach_, at the moment it happens to be my favorite Shounen manga serialization. Kubo tends to become overly criticized for his literary direction in conjunction with his cohesive plot development, or in this instance; lack there of. I'll be the first to admit that Bleach has it's flaws and is in no way perfect, actually if I were hung up on the story aspect with coherent envisionment; I would have dropped the series a long time ago.
> 
> I actually enjoy Kubo artwork more than anything else, his artistry has always remained quite elegant with a genuine abstractness, and gentle cohesion in conjunction with a swift abstract nature that becomes all the more apparent in it's seeming obscurity. Of course some might say Kubo Tite lacks backgrounding work, but I like to think he leaves out the overuse of extreme detail in regards to general imagery, in order to further expand on his characters within their respected panels.
> 
> People will say what they like and I'm not one prone to excessive rebuttal, one thing that genuinely urks me; is when people say Bleach is the worse serialization and they've lost all taste for the series as a whole, and yet those same people turn around and say, "There's no Bleach chapter this week?! Oh, the agony!". It seems really counter intuitive in that instance.



In short, all you like is his character design.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 16, 2010)

Air Gear?

I don't know about you, but the utterly cliche delinquent main character who inexplicably becomes a plot magnet, the incessant resorts to fanservice to replace strong characterization...I could go on...but I actually couldn't continue with the manga.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 16, 2010)

Naruto. Kishimoto used to be one of my favorites but now it seems like he just f's up any chance he gets.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 16, 2010)

Air Gear is truly the worst.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 16, 2010)

A manga filled with panty shots and cleavage can't possibly be that bad ....can it?


----------



## MdB (Mar 16, 2010)

mcwhirlpoolinc said:


> A manga filled with panty shots and cleavage can't possibly be that bad ....can it?



Fanservice doesn't equate to merit. Bleach is all about fanservice, and look how shitty it is.


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Mar 16, 2010)

Air Gear is obviously the worst Shonen manga out there at the moment. Oh!Great is more like Oh!Trollwhodoesntmakecoherentsense and makes Kubo look good in comparison.


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 16, 2010)

Is it worse than Reborn?


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 16, 2010)

mcwhirlpoolinc said:


> A manga filled with panty shots and cleavage can't possibly be that bad ....can it?



Come back to me when you find a manga where just normal, general discussion between characters makes no sense and is totally incomprehensible.

Oh! Great is a crackead. There is no other explanation.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 16, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> Is it worse than Reborn?



Yes.

Quite easily.

It's that bad. It's worse than the likes of Inuyasha.


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 16, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Yes.
> 
> Quite easily.
> 
> It's that bad. It's worse than the likes of *Inuyasha*.


lol

"My new sword upgrade lets me cut through your barrier now Naraku!" (The rest of the cast sits back uselessly)

"No Inuyasha! I have a new ability that I pulled out of my ass! Time to escape!"

*repeat for 800+ chapters*

I've never read Air Gear though, let me see how it stacks up to his other shit manga Tenjou Tenge.


----------



## MdB (Mar 16, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> Is it worse than Reborn?



Is that even possible?


----------



## Neelon (Mar 16, 2010)

MdB said:


> Is that even possible?



Excellent question! In my mind, it's almost impossible...Oh wait, no I doubt that Air gear can be worst than fucking Shin prince of tennis. The level of crap it has reached is...unreachable.It is actually worst than the worst shojo ever made.


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 16, 2010)

MdB said:


> Is that even possible?


Doubt it.

You'd need the manga version of Gaming with Hinako.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 16, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Come back to me when you find a manga where just normal, general discussion between characters makes no sense and is totally incomprehensible.
> 
> Oh! Great is a crackead. There is no other explanation.



and here I thought tenjou tenge didn't make a lick of sense, I dropped that series because it was like reading a hentai with a crappy fight story alongside it.



MdB said:


> Fanservice doesn't equate to merit. Bleach is all about fanservice, and look how shitty it is.



sarcasm my friend I was being sarcastic.....maybe I should of put /sarcasm/ at the end of my last post.

I like some fanservice just not when it's overly used like the retard that did To-Love-Ru...now there's a shitty manga.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> To be honest I can't tell you guys whats the shittiest shounen ever. I don't read anything worse than the big three...



Didn't you post in the Fairy Tail section ?

And didn't D.Grayman stop being Shounen ? I only read it for the Millenium Earl . Any chapter having the Millenium Earl and the Millenium Earl is win . Anything else I don't care.

And I do know people are ognna bash me for it - but I have to say HXH for me . Not cause of the contents but simply because the creator is such an asshole to his fans .



ArtieBoy said:


> I'm currently reading HxH. and i have heard many people say the art is shit. but i really dont think its as bad as people make it out to be



Go out and find the original vesion of the last chapter of the Greed Island arc . Then try saying that again .


----------



## armorknight (Mar 16, 2010)

KHR: This series is pretty much a shoujo masquerading as a shounen, so it's no surprise that KHR sucks ass. It's a shame though because KHR had promise as a true shounen when it first came out.

Inuyasha: Another crappy shoujo-style romance trying to come off as an action shounen.

Anything by Oh! Great: Seriously, the guy should stick to what he's good at, hentai.


----------



## landondonnovan (Mar 16, 2010)

Naruto is getting the worst hahaha  the main characters are becoming so gay


----------



## MdB (Mar 16, 2010)

D. Gray-Man has been awful and dragging for god knows how long. Progressive outfits in a Victorian setting, it can't get more lamer than that.


----------



## cbus05 (Mar 16, 2010)

mcwhirlpoolinc said:


> A manga filled with panty shots and cleavage can't possibly be that bad ....can it?



Umm yeah, it is. IF you want panty shots and cleavage... there is something called p-o-r-n for that. Good storytelling & stores does not go hand in hand with porn. Sorry to say...


----------



## Iaann (Mar 16, 2010)

Naruto               .


----------



## Griever (Mar 16, 2010)

Naruto, Kishi fucked that series up so bad... I guess he just got bored with his own series and is now just being sloppy.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 16, 2010)

Out of the ones I have read: Fairy Tail or Air Gear.

Air Gear is horribly incomprehensible. Fairy Tail? GOOD GOD IT SUCKS. Seriously, Orracion Seis puts any terrible moment in Naruto to shame with its amazing ideas such as "This guy's not really fast, he can just slow down time! Does he abuse this ability? No, he just makes it look like he runs really fast!" 

The only reason they don't come under as much fire as Bleach and Naruto is because they're not popular enough.

Soul Eater, in my opinion, has been getting pretty bad now (Fucking witch party).


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Out of the ones I have read: Fairy Tail or Air Gear.
> 
> Air Gear is horribly incomprehensible. Fairy Tail? GOOD GOD IT SUCKS. Seriously, Orracion Seis puts any terrible moment in Naruto to shame with its amazing ideas such as "This guy's not really fast, he can just slow down time! Does he abuse this ability? No, he just makes it look like he runs really fast!"
> 
> ...



I agree with Fairy Tail, Oracion Seis arc was really bad, and all the end arc enemies are Nakama punch wins. I thought the current arc was looking good for a while but that opinion is changing quickly as it progresses (damn cat bullshit).


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 16, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I agree with Fairy Tail, Oracion Seis arc was really bad, and all the end arc enemies are Nakama punch wins. I thought the current arc was looking good for a while but that opinion is changing quickly as it progresses (damn cat bullshit).



Cat bullshit?

I stopped reading after the travesty that was Oraccion Seis.


----------



## p-lou (Mar 16, 2010)

this thread is older than i thought it was



p-lou said:


> berserk          .



hey ur pretty cool


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 16, 2010)

vinland saga


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 16, 2010)

If you include To LOVE Ru in this, then it is easily the victor.

Not sure about it being shounen though, so I will just pick Reborn! then.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 16, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> vinland saga






Also isn't that Seinen?


----------



## p-lou (Mar 16, 2010)

GET YOUR OWN CRAPPY JOKES GAY GNOME


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 16, 2010)

no i did it second


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 16, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Cat bullshit?
> 
> I stopped reading after the travesty that was Oraccion Seis.



Happy and Charle (so is Mistgun for that matter, actually making him Gerrard) are from an alternate reality, whose King abducted all of Fairy Tail save for Happy, Charle Natsu and Wendy.


----------



## Nuzzie (Mar 16, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Also isn't that Seinen?



no                     .


----------



## Randalor (Mar 16, 2010)

Pokemon is the worst


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 17, 2010)

meh jump rankings say not bleach. bleach still has the best art for weekly release imo and is the best to read volume wise not chapter to chapter. worst one probably isn't translated to English and is definitely not in jump. d-gray is definitely one the slide I'm personally not a fan of the change in art direction. naruto isn't that bad right now it is kinda starting to break it's own rules a bit but naruto as a character is finally becoming more then general shounen hero and being more of a religious figure/ Buddha reincarnate which is unique but pisses of classic shounen fans.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 17, 2010)

Randalor said:


> Pokemon is the worst



This


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 17, 2010)

10 bucks that at least three people are going to tell gumby hes wr0ng


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 17, 2010)

mcwhirlpoolinc said:


> A manga filled with panty shots and cleavage can't possibly be that bad ....can it?



This was my attempt at sarcasm and most have failed in seeing that.


As for poke'mon being one of the worst. I will have to agree. Here's some more nominations:

Black Cat 

Rosario Vampire

Wag Wag

Psyren


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 17, 2010)

well clearly that's their fault 

you should be a satirist in the future br0


----------



## Sen (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I don't hate Bleach that much since I still read it, but I'd maybe say that is my least favorite _at this moment_ since it really varies a lot by arc, since Naruto had been boring me for awhile until just recently.  Bleach is getting better though with the last couple of chapters, and I'm starting to worry about Hunter x Hunter (since I don't really like the idea of Gon, the lead character, suddenly becoming strong enough to defeat the main villain when he wasn't even near the level of his minions not too long ago).  

In general it varies a lot by the current arc in each one, so I don't think there is any shounen out there that I read that is the overall worst for a long period of time, just by arc, which right now for me is perhaps Bleach but it might switch very soon since Bleach has been getting more interesting as I implied before


----------



## Dimeric (Mar 17, 2010)

Worst Shonen Manga is the worst, if you read it you'd probably agree. =]


----------



## MdB (Mar 17, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> *meh jump rankings say not bleach*. bleach still has the best art for weekly release imo and is the best to read volume wise not chapter to chapter. worst one probably isn't translated to English and is definitely not in jump. d-gray is definitely one the slide I'm personally not a fan of the change in art direction. naruto isn't that bad right now it is kinda starting to break it's own rules a bit but naruto as a character is finally becoming more then general shounen hero and being more of a religious figure/ Buddha reincarnate which is unique but pisses of classic shounen fans.



So? Your point is?


----------



## Neelon (Mar 17, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> *meh jump rankings say not bleach. bleach still has the best art for weekly release imo and is the best to read volume wise not chapter to chapter.* worst one probably isn't translated to English and is definitely not in jump. d-gray is definitely one the slide I'm personally not a fan of the change in art direction.* naruto isn't that bad right now it is kinda starting to break it's own rules a bit but naruto as a character is finally becoming more then general shounen hero and being more of a religious figure/ Buddha reincarnate which is unique but pisses of classic shounen fans.*





.jpg


----------



## livinlaravers (Mar 17, 2010)

I dont like Bleach and



Randalor said:


> Pokemon is the worst.



There a lot of pokemon mangas.
If you are talking about Pokemon Adventures/Special i strongly disagree.
If you are talking about of any other Pokemon manga, i agree


----------



## Randalor (Mar 17, 2010)

livinlaravers said:


> There a lot of pokemon mangas.
> If you are talking about Pokemon Adventures/Special i strongly disagree.
> If you are talking about of any other Pokemon manga, i agree



I read one called - the electric tale of pikachu- it was the same BS like the anime, just more hentai.

I dont have idea that there several pokemon mangas.
These manga are diferent than the anime?


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 17, 2010)

Never say Pokemon and hentai in the same paragraph.

It causes mental scarring.



Emperor Joker said:


> Happy and Charle (so is Mistgun for that matter, actually making him Gerrard)* are from an alternate reality, *whose King abducted all of Fairy Tail save for Happy, Charle Natsu and Wendy.


*
WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT MANGAKA SMOKING? CATS FROM ANOTHER DIMENSION? WAS HE HIGH OR SOMETHING??!!!*


----------



## livinlaravers (Mar 17, 2010)

Randalor said:


> I read one called - the electric tale of pikachu-



OK, then i agree with you


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 18, 2010)

Can we put in halfway series? for example if a series was good in there first half and shitty in there second half?

Like: Death Note, i'm going to get alot of hate for this but I seriously thought that this series lost it's momentum and drive once  L got killed off, before that it was a great edge of your seat detective thrill ride yet once he died and Near, Mello appeared the series was still interesting but quickly became crappy plus the ending was rather weak.


----------



## Litho (Mar 18, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> *
> WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT MANGAKA SMOKING? CATS FROM ANOTHER DIMENSION? WAS HE HIGH OR SOMETHING??!!!*



Nothing, he's just JAPANESE. Yes, that explains a lot. 

You people actually LIKE manga... don't you? Cause I think you're pretty hard on EVERY series out there. I mean yes bleach is shit, but then which are the good shonens out there? I mean, apparently I know nothing of manga and al the good ones are hidden? Which are the good ones, except FMA?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Concerning shonen, I stil read bleach for the lulz, i read Naruto because I have done it for so long, i love FMA and collect the series. I've started Fairy Tale and I think i like it. I loved Death Note aswell. I also like Bakuman, it's pretty original if you ask me, just like DN. And like all philosophy since Plato are "footnotes on Plato", all shonen are, uhm, let's call it inspired by, Dragonball, and I think everyone who likes manga HAS to like Dragonball. Yup, no room for taste or opinion. Read it and shut up!



So anyway, which are these good manga that I never come across?


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 18, 2010)

It just depends on the indiviual who thinks one manga is good compared to another also age group matters as well, when I was younger I would of like naruto and bleach more (and during that time dragonballZ was showing early mornings before i went to school) now that i'm much much older I still read shounen that have a seinen touch meaning that if the author really wanted to they could do a seinen series and some have switched to that area. Such as: Inou Takehiko and Hirohiko Araki


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 18, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> Nothing, he's just JAPANESE. Yes, that explains a lot.
> 
> You people actually LIKE manga... don't you? Cause I think you're pretty hard on EVERY series out there. I mean yes bleach is shit, but then which are the good shonens out there? I mean, apparently I know nothing of manga and al the good ones are hidden? Which are the good ones, except FMA?
> 
> ...



I consider Psyren, D Gray-man and Soul Eater good shounens.. as well as Claymore and FMA.. other than these I only read Naruto cause I read it for so long I wont stop until it ends and Bleach for the lulz..


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 18, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> Nothing, he's just JAPANESE. Yes, that explains a lot.



There's plenty of things that are weird, Japanese, and GOOD. Cats from another dimension are the first 2 and not the last.


----------



## MdB (Mar 18, 2010)

C'mon, that's like saying One Piece is stupid because eating a weird fruit grants you the ability to produce quakes. I have nothing againt bizarre ideas as long as the execution is warranted by good writing, which isn't the case with Fairy Tail though.


----------



## Litho (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, I haven't read that far yet at all, but he didn't pull the other dimension thing out of his ass. There were always other dimensions ever since the beginning, or at least one, where the spirits for celestial wizards and the requiped weapons and armor came from. I don't wanna force anyone to like Fairy Tail, but please don't start with 'inconsistancy's' or 'not executioned well'.
Well, since I haven't read that far, maybe I should shut up.


----------



## Wade (Mar 19, 2010)

Probably Bleach.


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Mar 19, 2010)

Bleach.

I'm not even going to bother to explain why.


----------



## liborek3 (Mar 19, 2010)

Naruto


----------



## WolfGrey Savant (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, first off Bleach and Naruto are freakin' awesome , Haters of fine art. But the absolute worst is Bo-bobo. It just doesen't make any sense. Bunch of retards


----------



## Wade (Mar 19, 2010)

Well at least in Naruto things are moving on constantly while Bleach's plot is static for quite a long time now.


----------



## Rykiel (Mar 19, 2010)

Ronin 81 said:


> But the absolute worst is Bo-bobo. It just doesen't make any sense. Bunch of retards



 WRONG


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Never say Pokemon and hentai in the same paragraph.
> 
> It causes mental scarring.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 19, 2010)

I....am.....intrigued....srsly
wtf is this?


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 19, 2010)

I liked bleach until after the soul society arc, then i realized he just rehashed all his old ideas while giving the chacters powerups that dont' make sense.

Haven't read it in like 2 years or so now.  

so yeah, out of the ones i've read bleach is by far the worst.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 19, 2010)

I have not seen/read a fair amount of Naruto, so for me it's in between Katekyo Hitman REBORN! and Bleach. I'm more inclined to go with REBORN! because of the incredibly annoying characters.

Lambo really, really, really annoys me. I wish he'd transform to his adult or teenager form and stay there _forever_. REBORN! would be a lot better series if that happened. Still you have the useless side female characters. But Orihime really isn't all of that much better so I won't go into that.

But I'll admit I'm not the best person to judge this, I couldn't even _name_ all of the current Shounen Jump titles.


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 19, 2010)

i dunno about the worst but

bleach and naruto are bad stuff


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 19, 2010)

Superstars continues with his obsession with One Piece.


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 19, 2010)

Hard to say, there is so much shit out now a days. But, History's Strongest Disciple and Air Gear for shounens stand out.



Han Solo said:


> Superstars continues with his obsession with One Piece.



Who gives a shit?


----------



## MdB (Mar 19, 2010)

sup phenom


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 19, 2010)

That pokemon picture is just... 

Oh, and Superstars was Phenom? I thought Phenom was a horrible OP wanker.


----------



## MdB (Mar 19, 2010)

either him or WHITEBEARD

it's obvious as shit


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 19, 2010)

Naruto without a doubt. Atleast Bleach is still somewhat entertaining.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 19, 2010)

Ronin 81 said:


> Okay, first off Bleach and Naruto are freakin' awesome , Haters of fine art. But the absolute worst is* Bo-bobo*. It just doesen't make any sense. Bunch of retards





as far as I recall that series ended last year if not the year before


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2010)

ensoriki said:


> I....am.....intrigued....srsly
> wtf is this?



dengki pikachu


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 20, 2010)

Fairy Tail or Reborn.


----------



## reddy (Mar 20, 2010)

fairy Tail , bleach , one piece..


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

reddy said:


> fairy Tail , bleach , *one piece*..



Prepare the Flame Cannon .


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 20, 2010)

reddy said:


> fairy Tail , bleach , one piece..



Wuzzman? Is that you?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

Wuzzman is banned ?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 20, 2010)

From the ones I read, Naruto and Reborn. Bleach makes me laugh. 



> fairy Tail , bleach , naruto..


Yeah, fixed because you got it wrong, son.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

This To-Love-Ru everyone is on anbout , that's not shounen is it ?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 20, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> This To-Love-Ru everyone is on anbout , that's not shounen is it ?


It's is. It was published in Weekly Shounen Jump, as far as I remember.


----------



## chauronity (Mar 20, 2010)

You haven't read that much of a manga if you truly think Naruto or Bleach are the worst.

Out of those that i've read:

Artwise, Hunter x Hunter.
Storywise, Fairy Tail.
Most overrated, Soul Eater.


----------



## MdB (Mar 20, 2010)

chauronity said:


> You haven't read that much of a manga if you truly think Naruto or Bleach are the worst.
> 
> Out of those that i've read:
> 
> ...



Elaborate professer. Especially since Bleach has barely any storytelling merit, while Naruto is the zenith of character derailment, or rather, gay shit.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

Fairy Tail as well .

It's a huge gaping void where nothing that does not concern the main character ever happens .


----------



## firefist (Mar 20, 2010)

Naruto, because it seems like it's gonna turn into a Shojo.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 20, 2010)

Firefist said:


> Naruto, because it seems like it's gonna turn into a Shojo.



It's not?


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 20, 2010)

I held myself from saying Naruto and Bleach because I'm looking forward to Yamamoto and Kabuto.

Reborn, and To-Love-RU on the other hand


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

I heard lots of hate towards Hitman . Katekyo Hitman Reborn right ? What's so bad about it ?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 20, 2010)

It begun as a gag and turned into fighting in order not to be cut, most characters suck and the rings-box weapon idea is the dumbest idea ever.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

"Rings-box weapon"                    ?


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 20, 2010)

chauronity said:
			
		

> You haven't read that much of a manga if you truly think Naruto or  Bleach are the worst.



True, but this topic is about Shounen manga in specific.



Lobolover said:


> I heard lots of hate towards Hitman . Katekyo Hitman Reborn right ? What's so bad about it ?



Everything.

Just kidding, it's not too bad, it just isn't anything special at all. And it's boring (to me at least.) The running gags got old ages ago, and future arc drags on forever, and then there's toddler Lambo (one of the few characters that is so annoying he makes Naruto look like a likable character.) along with other annoying characters.

Not terrible, but it gets a lot of hype on the internet that I just don't understand. Everybody talks like its the best Shounen manga ever, but really it's nothing special at all in my eyes.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 20, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> I heard lots of hate towards Hitman . Katekyo Hitman Reborn right ? What's so bad about it ?



A shoujo that tries so hard to fit into the shounen genere.


----------



## 8 (Mar 20, 2010)

cage of eden is pretty bad..


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

@ Bassoonist : I see .



Gaidou said:


> A shoujo that tries so hard to fit into the shounen genere.



Sounds like a fitting description of Inuyasha .


----------



## Xion (Mar 20, 2010)

Out of the series I have read in full: Berserk, Bleach, Claymore, Naruto, One Piece, Hunter x Hunter, and Fairy Tail.

Berserk is probably the best overall for me.

Bleach is probably the worst all around (though it's like crack, I have an addiction).

Fairy Tail is probably the worst in terms of how it develops. I find the battles way too Natsu-centric and completely boring most of the time because Natsu will always win "BECAUSE HE HAS TOO!" At least Ichigo loses sometimes, even though we know he'll pull a win out of his ass.

Nevertheless I like them all, especially HxH and FT now that I caught up. Berserk and Claymore are released too infrequently for me to get too attached to the stories anymore.

Not all shounen, I know.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

You like HXH but can't form an atachement to other series because they "come out to infrequently" ?


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm gonna go with Naruto cause of severe character derailment, Bleach for having no plot, Double Arts for ending way too soon, Fairy Tail for WTF, Dengenki Pikachu for being a useless hentai series, Bobobo for being Bobobo,To Love Ru cause really what's the point?, Vandread for severe adaptation decay, and Escaflowne for just being horrible


----------



## Safer Saviour (Mar 20, 2010)

None of them piss me off like Naruto but I honestly couldn't rank it below Bleach, Reborn or Fairy Tail. I've never read To-Love-Ru though


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2010)

Fairy Tail is just pure crap now.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 20, 2010)

Safer Saviour said:


> None of them piss me off like Naruto but I honestly couldn't rank it below Bleach, Reborn or Fairy Tail. *I've never read To-Love-Ru thoug*



I envy you. I wish I could un-read it.


----------



## Safer Saviour (Mar 20, 2010)

Gaidou said:


> I envy you. I wish I could un-read it.



Stop making me curious. xD

I don't really want to read it but... can it really be _that_ bad?


----------



## MdB (Mar 20, 2010)

Gayn, that's probably Kampfer.

Ugh....


----------



## 8 (Mar 20, 2010)

when i first read kampfer i thought it was pretty hilarious. but the anime was so goddamn annoying. 

a manga where a guy change into a woman could also be pretty face or kashimashi.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

Ranma 1/2 , first to think of it or did people just not post it on purpose ?


----------



## illmatic (Mar 20, 2010)

Yu-Gi-Oh! GX


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 20, 2010)

Safer Saviour said:


> Stop making me curious. xD
> 
> I don't really want to read it but... can it really be _that_ bad?



You engage an alien girl into marriage by touching her boobs. Cancel the marriage and suffer the wrath of her father the life wiper. The alien girl is extremely weird and you are in a crush with another girl. Before, you were a total loser but after that incedent you suddenly have accidents where different girls end up falling on you while they are naked, most of them slap you for pervertness. Is your manga good?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Yu-Gi-Oh! GX



Well there is a manga , but it came after the anime . And you know an anime only spin off of a manga series is likely to suck but this ?

It's what Pokemon the anime is to Pokemon the manga , aparently .

But to be sort of on topic , I thought the manga was already completed . And this is about series out "right now" .


----------



## Safer Saviour (Mar 20, 2010)

Gaidou said:


> You engage an alien girl into marriage by touching her boobs. Cancel the marriage and suffer the wrath of her father the life wiper. The alien girl is extremely weird and you are in a crush with another girl. Before, you were a total loser but after that incedent you suddenly have accidents where different girls end up falling on you while they are naked, most of them slap you for pervertness. Is your manga good?



-blinks- What? That's seriously the plot? Okay... yeah, I'm not sure I could put myself through the torture of that.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

I've seen worse . Like the plot about that middle school under wear tester and her giving advise about underwear to her classmates .


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 20, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> I've seen worse . Like the plot about that middle school under wear tester and her giving advise about underwear to her classmates .



What the... I don't even... Who the fuck comes up with stuff like this?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 20, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> Well there is a manga , but it came after the anime . And you know an anime only spin off of a manga series is likely to suck but this ?
> 
> It's what Pokemon the anime is to Pokemon the manga , aparently .
> 
> But to be sort of on topic , I thought the manga was already completed . And this is about series out "right now" .


No, Yu-Gi-Oh GX is not over, it's only on chapter 52, a monthly manga. It's different than the anime, too. Oh, and it an interesting plot, better than the anime.
There's a Yu-Gi-Oh 5D's manga that started several months ago, different than the anime as well.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

Called Chew Bra and I think it's an upcoming title for printing in america . Saw it in a MarzGurl editorial .

@ Edward : Well the plot certainly couldn't be less non existent then in the GX anime , unless they would steep to Pokemon level . Which they were not very far from , honestly . Remember "Jaden" dueling a monkey ?


----------



## Neelon (Mar 20, 2010)

MdB said:


> Gayn, that's probably Kampfer.
> 
> Ugh....



One of the crappiest shit ever.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 20, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> Called Chew Bra and I think it's an upcoming title for printing in america . Saw it in a MarzGurl editorial .
> 
> @ Edward : Well the plot certainly couldn't be less non existent then in the GX anime , unless they would steep to Pokemon level . Which they were not very far from , honestly . Remember "Jaden" dueling a monkey ?


"Jaden" 

And yeah, I remember. And it was an intelligent monkey, wasn't it? 

But anyway, GX manga is better than the anime. It's nice to see characters from the anime appearing in the manga like Johan (but without the bromance between him and Juudai, lol), for example.

Or the plot twist 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that Johan and the other Duelists from the other Academies are working for Tragoedia, the villain.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

Using his english name , and frankly it's almost the same .

Ps: Is there a GX thread anywhere ?


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 20, 2010)

Fairy Tail;I really dissapoint on this anime everybody says that will be the 4th big in shounen series but...It mixed on Bleach,Naruto and One Piece. Only I like Erza's character,maybe she is one of my favorite female character in shounen.But others,especially Natsu and the mean of being vizard is pure crap.

Bleach;I don't like the whole Orihime and "suddenly" things,not my style.

Seems like Naruto will be on this list too


----------



## 8 (Mar 20, 2010)

i've came across a pretty weird one too.

something about a village idiot that wanted to become boss. but the real plot was about him chasing his gay crush.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 20, 2010)

8 said:


> i've came across a pretty weird one too.
> 
> something about a village idiot that wanted to become boss. but the real plot was about him chasing his gay crush.


Sounds like Naruto 

Lobolover, here? No, don't think so. Couldn't find it.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 20, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> "Jaden"
> 
> And yeah, I remember. And it was an intelligent monkey, wasn't it?
> 
> ...



The GX manga is actually written by takahashi kazuki who also wrote the story to the original Yu-gi-oh manga. 5Ds also has a manga but Kazuki has nothing to do with it.

The GX anime wasn't that bad (if you paid attention to it), wait scratch that the original GX anime wasn't that bad (it was actually quite average). The dub however....well...4kids...and Kahn. At least all the characters' problems were not solved in one episode unlike 5Ds.

Judai's name in Japanese is a play on words, and Judai was not retarded like Jaden.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 20, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> Well there is a manga , but it came after the anime . And you know an anime only spin off of a manga series is likely to suck but this ?
> 
> It's what Pokemon the anime is to Pokemon the manga , aparently .
> 
> But to be sort of on topic , I thought the manga was already completed . And this is about series out "right now" .


Satus: December 17, 2005 ? ongoing

I think its no longer serialized in American version of Shounen Jump.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 20, 2010)

8 said:


> i've came across a pretty weird one too.
> 
> something about a village idiot that wanted to become boss. but the real plot was about him chasing his gay crush.



All part two is about that so I settled in it.
But for now,shoujo-based story-line is getting fail for me.
Sakura ruins everything


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

jazz189 said:


> The GX manga is actually written by takahashi kazuki who also wrote the story to the original Yu-gi-oh manga. 5Ds also has a manga but Kazuki has nothing to do with it.
> 
> The GX anime wasn't that bad (if you paid attention to it), wait scratch that the original GX anime wasn't that bad (it was actually quite average). The dub however....well...4kids...and Kahn. At least all the characters' problems were not solved in one episode unlike 5Ds.
> 
> Judai's name in Japanese is a play on words, and Judai was not retarded like Jaden.



For me the real piss off was that Jaden/Judai who was suposed to be "next king of games" after Yugi had the universal strategy of "I playz elemental heroez" . In the first series he never did anything else and yet stil somehow won . Even against a guy vielding Yugi's deck .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 20, 2010)

jazz189 said:


> The GX manga is actually written by takahashi kazuki who also wrote the story to the original Yu-gi-oh manga. 5Ds also has a manga but Kazuki has nothing to do with it.
> 
> The GX anime wasn't that bad (if you paid attention to it), wait scratch that the original GX anime wasn't that bad (it was actually quite average). The dub however....well...4kids...and Kahn. At least all the characters' problems were not solved in one episode unlike 5Ds.
> 
> Judai's name in Japanese is a play on words, and Judai was not retarded like Jaden.


Are you sure? According to wikipedia, Kazuki only wrote Yu-Gi-Oh, Naoyuki Kageyama wrote the Yu-Gi-Oh GX.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 20, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> For me the real piss off was that Jaden/Judai who was suposed to be "next king of games" after Yugi had the universal strategy of "I playz elemental heroez" . In the first series he never did anything else and yet stil somehow won . Even against a guy vielding Yugi's deck .



Thing of the matter in the original it was stated that Judai didn't give two shits about who was the King of Games, he just thought it was fun to play children's card games(of course that ends biting him in the ass but I digress). Though Judai did have it worse off than Yugi (Yubel and all). And it was stated that just because the guy uses Yugi's deck doesn't mean that he has Yugi's skill, that guy was just a crappy duelist.

@Edward Newgate
You're going to trust a Wiki? Kageyama only does the art to Yu gi oh GX manga.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 20, 2010)

See? Kageyama is the auther and the Illustrator. Wiki is wrong sometimes, but it's usually right with details like that.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

As long as he's not the anime script writer , it's bound to be better .


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 20, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> See? Kageyama is the author and the Illustrator. Wiki is wrong sometimes, but it's usually right with details like that.



Oh then I stand corrected.

@Lobolover
Why is Kageyama a bad script writer?


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 20, 2010)

GX was garbage, unless we are talking about the manga.



Lobolover said:


> You like HXH but can't form an atachement to other series because they "come out to infrequently" ?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

@ jazz189 : if he's the guy behind the anime , then please check your profile messages as I don't want to be offtopic .

edit : and how the hell did I adress this to myself ?


----------



## Xion (Mar 20, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> You like HXH but can't form an atachement to other series because they "come out to infrequently" ?



Just caught up to HxH. Haven't had any hiatuses yet.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2010)

Xion said:


> Just caught up to HxH. Haven't had any hiatuses yet.



That's cheating!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 20, 2010)

Xion said:


> Just caught up to HxH. Haven't had any hiatuses yet.



You are yet a virgin I see .

But don't worry , Togashi will f*ck you up just as the entiere _rest _of his fanbase


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 20, 2010)

Xion said:


> Just caught up to HxH. Haven't had any hiatuses yet.



Wait for it


----------



## Nami (Mar 23, 2010)

Naruto, angsty one-sided obsessive stalkery crap. At least Bleach is somewhat entertaining.


----------



## Heretic (Mar 23, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> Called Chew Bra and I think it's an upcoming title for printing in america . Saw it in a MarzGurl editorial .
> 
> @ Edward : Well the plot certainly couldn't be less non existent then in the GX anime , unless they would steep to Pokemon level . Which they were not very far from , honestly . Remember "Jaden" dueling a monkey ?



this pokemon level you mention....surely your talking about the anime right? Cause the manga is pretty good.

i would say bleach, but i stopped reading that years ago so id say naruto now.


----------



## Koerdis (Mar 23, 2010)

One piece, Full Metal Alchemist, Hajime no Ippo and Naruto...


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 23, 2010)

Koerdis said:


> One piece, *Full Metal Alchemist,* Hajime no Ippo and Naruto...



WHAT


----------



## Arachnia (Mar 23, 2010)

Koerdis said:


> *One piece, Full Metal Alchemist,* Hajime no Ippo and Naruto...



Holy shit  (can't comment on hajime coz I don't read it)


Naruto & Bleach for the fail!



Xion said:


> Just caught up to HxH. Haven't had any hiatuses yet.



You will soon join the rest of us suckers, don't worry


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2010)

You know what would have been interesting? Making Bleach not an option in this thread.

Now the thread is completely predictable.. everyone says Bleach and like 2 people with awful grammar try to blow our minds by picking One Piece.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 23, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> You know what would have been interesting? Making Bleach not an option in this thread.
> 
> Now the thread is completely predictable.. everyone says Bleach and like 2 people with awful grammar try to blow our minds by picking One Piece.



I chose Fairy Tail, although I now edit my opinion: Reborn is actually worse than Fairy Tail.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 23, 2010)

Koerdis said:


> One piece, Full Metal Alchemist, Hajime no Ippo and Naruto...



You must have read the title wrong. It is vote your *worst* shonen. I can tell that you like OP from your set and hating Hajime no Ippo or FMA is out of the human capabilities.


----------



## Neelon (Mar 24, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> You know what would have been interesting? Making Bleach not an option in this thread.
> 
> Now the thread is completely predictable.. everyone says Bleach and like 2 people with awful grammar try to blow our minds by picking One Piece.



Yeah but Reborn and Shin POT are still far worst than bleach


----------



## Koerdis (Mar 24, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Now the thread is completely predictable.. everyone says Bleach and like 2 people with *awful grammar *try to blow our minds by picking One Piece.



I hope I'm not one of the guys with bad grammar in this statement. 



Gaidou said:


> You must have read the title wrong. It is vote your *worst* shonen. I can tell that you like OP from your set and hating Hajime no Ippo or FMA is out of the human capabilities.



You're quite correct about One Piece, but to be honest I don't think disliking Full Metal Alchemist is beyond human capabilities. Don't get me wrong - I enjoyed reading it before I caught up and took a break about a year ago, I just don't think it would be some stunning revelation for someone to say that they had a strong dislike for it.

Although I was hooked after the scar fight, It did take me a while to get into it.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 24, 2010)

Just because it took you a while to get into it, doesn't mean it's the worst Shounen, because FMA is clearly one of the best manga out there.

You may not like it because it's your taste is different, but again, it doesn't mean the manga is shit.


----------



## Koerdis (Mar 24, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Just because it took you a while to get into it, doesn't mean it's the worst Shounen.
> 
> You may not like it because it's your taste is different, but again, it doesn't mean the manga is shit.



Oh I definately agree with you - it's far, *far*, from the worst. I actually think FMA is one of the most enjoyable manga I've read. The only negative thing I can say about it from memory, is that it takes a few large chapters to get itself moving and introduce any other major characters besides the Elric brothers.



Edward Newgate said:


> Because FMA is clearly one of the best manga out there



In your opinion, what sets it apart from most other manga?


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 24, 2010)

Bleach may not be good in terms of a manga, but I enjoy Kubo's funny trolls. Kishi's trolls are annoying IMO.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 24, 2010)

i don't need bleach, there is always air gear, one piece, naruto, veritas, and ippo. oh fuck it gantz is too stupid to be called seinin, so gantz joins the list by "might as well be shounen" rules.


----------



## Koerdis (Mar 24, 2010)

In an honest response without dicking around...

I would say the worst manga I'm currently reading would have to be Naruto. At this point in the storyline, I honestly think that the plot has become somewhat nonexistent minus the repedetive Sasuke subplot and Madara's nonsense about the moon. 

The fight currently taking place in Hajime no Ippo however, makes me want to tear my own throat out, for the simple reason that it seems to undermine the progress of the entire story up to this point.

I haven't actually read Bleach, but I've watched the dub of the first 30 episodes, and while keeping the fact that it was a dub in mind, it honestly didn't seem all that bad to me. I'm sure once I'd finished the soul society arc however, my opinion would have changed.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 24, 2010)

Koerdis said:


> In an honest response without dicking around...
> 
> I would say the worst manga I'm currently reading would have to be Naruto. At this point in the storyline, I honestly think that the plot has become somewhat nonexistent minus the repedetive Sasuke subplot and Madara's nonsense about the moon.
> 
> ...



wow. finishing the soul society arc and watching the quick nose dive bleach takes...man i wish i was that young again.


----------



## 8 (Mar 24, 2010)

to be completely honest. the worst shonen i'm currently reading, and up to date with:

- Cage of Eden
- Lock On!


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 24, 2010)

8 said:


> to be completely honest. the worst shonen i'm currently reading, and up to date with:
> 
> - Cage of Eden
> - Lock On!



I'm interested on how much crap can they be.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 24, 2010)

Reborn - Boring as shit and the plot is horrible 

To Love Ru - I just love the boobs and ass, the rest can rot in hell


----------



## tminty1 (Mar 24, 2010)

"Baby Steps" is geh.


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 24, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> To Love Ru - I just love the boobs and ass, the rest can rot in hell



What rest?


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 24, 2010)

Let's see...  As far as japanese shounen manga goes, I currently read/follows Naruto, One Piece, Bleach, FMA, HxH and Toriko. Out of those, Bleach is no doubt the worst. How one misses the time when the Soul Society Arc was still ongoing...   . Of all the things Kubo has done though, I think his worst mistake was creating the villain to be "invicible/godlike", sorta...


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 25, 2010)

you want to know a really bad one?

Rosario Vampire.....talk about the manga version of Twitlight.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> i don't need bleach, there is always air gear, one piece, naruto, veritas, and ippo. oh fuck it gantz is too stupid to be called seinin, so gantz joins the list by "might as well be shounen" rules.



but gantz has a character fucking an alien version of one of the female mains. That's definitely not for little boys.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 25, 2010)

Really, did Wuzzman picks Veritas over Bleach?

lol wot


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 25, 2010)

Veritas is worse than bleach. Hell, unless Ippo has massively stepped up in quality in the last few chapters it's worse than Bleach.


----------



## hussamb (Mar 25, 2010)

BLeach ..... even after the new chapter


----------



## Akatora (Mar 25, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Reborn - Boring as shit and the plot is horrible
> 
> To Love Ru - I just love the boobs and ass, the rest can rot in hell




To love ru was nothing but light comedy with lots of Fanservice

It was entertaining, but the plot/story was hardly mroe than tons of mini arcs of 1-3 chapters length just to give you a laugh and fanservice

It was entertaining for what it was but really take a look at the thread name...

To love ru ended months ago how can it be considered for an ongoing


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 25, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Really, did Wuzzman picks Veritas over Bleach?
> 
> lol wot



I simply meant that I don't need to simply say "bleach" when it comes to bad manga. Sadly I have a wide variety of shit that I've read simply due to them either being shit from the beginning and hoping it will pick up by the shear nature of the plot elements or they were actually entertaining in the beginning (one manga actually being tier 2 in my eyes) and than sharply turning to shit after some time.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 25, 2010)

naruto, hands down - worst shounen manga.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2010)

> (one manga actually being tier 2 in my eyes) and than sharply turning to shit after some time.



This is most mangas tbh.

Worst shonen now that I'm reading is Bleach, at this point Im only reading it in hopes it'll end soon. And OP is very quickly going down this route.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 25, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> And OP is very quickly going down this route.



Because of the current arc?


----------



## Fang (Mar 25, 2010)

OP is fantastic. Current arc is picking up the implications of the power struggle with Teach's betrayal of his status as a Shichibukai and Marine ally, the death of a Yonkou (Newgate you were absolutely a monster and a great one at that), and the intervention of another while we get to finally see the Admirals in action these past few months.

OP is at the top of its game.


----------



## p-lou (Mar 25, 2010)

mcwhirlpoolinc said:


> you want to know a really bad one?
> 
> Rosario Vampire.....talk about the manga version of Twitlight.



but there _is_ a manga version of twilight.  

well, GRAPHIC NOVEL but it was drawn by some korean chica and is published by yen press so might as well be a manga version.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 25, 2010)

TWF said:


> OP is fantastic. Current arc is picking up the implications of the power struggle with Teach's betrayal of his status as a Shichibukai and Marine ally, the death of a Yonkou (Newgate you were absolutely a monster and a great one at that), and the intervention of another while we get to finally see the Admirals in action these past few months.
> 
> OP is at the top of its game.



The war was a joke and that is all there is to say without going into a 3 page rant.


----------



## Neelon (Mar 25, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> The war was a joke and that is all there is to say without going into a 3 page rant.



The last chapter was outstanding though.(easily one of the best chapters of One piece.)
But the war arc taken as a whole was average to decent imo.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 25, 2010)

Neelon said:


> The last chapter was outstanding though. But the war arc taken as a whole was decent imo.



**


----------



## 8 (Mar 25, 2010)

i liked the war arc. very enjoyable.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 25, 2010)

Honestly the war arc has been some of the best OP have ever shown

That was until Luffy showed up and it becoming all focused on him


The only thing surpassing it for me in OP is Zoro
s direction sense which was pure gold 



anyway to each there own


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 25, 2010)

The war arc started epic, then became a little dull after Luffy jumped in, but then right after Ace's freedom, things shot up to the sky. WB's and Ace's deaths, Akainu, BB, and now Shanks.

Ben Beckmann just won the entire chapter (maybe even the arc) by making an admiral surrender.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 25, 2010)

Akatora said:


> Honestly the war arc has been some of the best OP have ever shown
> 
> That was until Luffy showed up and it becoming all focused on him



That i agree with

From there on i thought it went down to decent with some excellent chapters now and then


----------



## Chibibaki (May 17, 2010)

It has to be a toss up between Bleach and Naruto. Each week they are locked eternal combat trying out outdo one another.



> Kubo: Lets see you top this Kishi! Behold the awesomesauce power of Aizens espada! Watch as they attack the earth only to get owned! Your trolling is nothing before me!
> 
> Kishi: Bah, thats nothing. Using the child of prophecy I can rip all sense of drama out of the series because the hero is already destined to win. Everything now is just filler until the last issue! No matter what he does it will end with Naruto winning!
> 
> ...


----------



## Neelon (May 17, 2010)

Last Naruto chapter is easily one of the worst chapter in shojo...I mean shonen jump history.


----------



## zuul (May 17, 2010)

maybe KHR. The fight system is just :S


It should have stayed the way it was before, episodic silliness, it was better this way.

Naruto though annoying me immensely still has one or 2 things that gets me interested going on.


----------



## Punpun (May 17, 2010)

I just read it. Holy shit what an useless drama scene. :rofl

Worst shonen out there actually? I'm going to say that FT takes the cakes.


----------



## zuul (May 17, 2010)

Mandom said:


> I just read it. Holy shit what an useless drama scene. :rofl
> 
> Worst shonen out there actually? I'm going to say that FT takes the cakes.



I have never read FT but from a completely external POV, it looks like a piss poor OP.


----------



## Punpun (May 17, 2010)

Well maybe the design looks alike ... but that's where the comparison stop. 

FT is the epitome of Fanservice and shitty writing. More especially the last arc and the current arc. :rofl


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 17, 2010)

Fairy Tail usualy fucks up it's arcs by not fleshing them out , rushing them , contradicting itself in the same arc (Racer's true magic and the coffin retrieval come to mind) , plus Hiro Mashima seems to not know a single plot device outside of a rescue arc . So far we have had one for Lucy , Erza , Wendy and just now all of Fairy Tail . And the fact it never focuses on anyone of the several dozen mages of Fairy Tail beyond the core four , nor has anything happening in the world not directly and imediately conected to Natsu and co .

The Edoras arc could have been awesome . Instead we have had like no screentime for Edoras Tail , a useless time limit and revealing that the supreme overlords of humanity are cartoony imp cats .

So out of the series I read till now Fairy Tail is the worst .


----------



## Jinibea (May 17, 2010)

Worst one for me right now is fairy tail. I'm so bored with the series I forget theres a weekly chapter update. An then five weeks later I have 5 fucking boring chapters to read.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 17, 2010)

The one person I am anxious to see is Master Ivan . Yet Hiro seems to want to show us hir briliant villians Zero and Faust first .

Ivan is the only hope I have for the series at present .


----------



## Bilaal (May 17, 2010)

D. Gay-man and Reboring! easily.

But I'm sure current Jump has some even worse titles that I'm unaware of.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 17, 2010)

D.Grayman will once again be awesome the moment the Millenium Earl shows up .


----------



## Dasra (May 17, 2010)

Magical band removal: Hyde and Closer
Good god its awful!

And Bilaal, you forgot Lock On!


----------



## Han Solo (May 17, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> D. Gay-man and Reboring! easily.
> 
> But I'm sure current Jump has some even worse titles that I'm unaware of.



Read Air Gear?


----------



## Winzerd (May 17, 2010)

Could anything be more shit than Bleach?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 17, 2010)

Yes .

Kämpfer .

But I don't think that's Shouhen is it ?


----------



## Nightwish (May 17, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Yes .
> 
> K?mpfer .
> 
> But I don't think that's Shouhen is it ?



Seinen bro.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 17, 2010)

It might as well be whatever the hell it wants , seeing what some shounen authors get away with these days .

Stil is stupid and uneventfull beyond words .


----------



## Jinibea (May 17, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> I didn't even bother since Tenjou Tenge was garbage.
> 
> What's Air Gear like though?



Worse then the shounens you mentioned.


----------



## Bilaal (May 17, 2010)

Okay so I clicked on a random chapter of Air Gear and saw some douche holding a giant magic sword

Isn't this supposed to be a manga about flying in-line skaters wtf?!


----------



## Nightwish (May 17, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> Okay so I clicked on a random chapter of Air Gear and saw some douche holding a giant magic sword
> 
> Isn't this *supposed *to be a manga about flying in-line skaters wtf?!


----------



## Bilaal (May 17, 2010)

Isn't Obama in a chapter?

oh god this manga


----------



## Jinibea (May 17, 2010)

^^^ Oh I got to get links to that.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 17, 2010)

What ? Beloved Leader Ki- Obama ? 

Stil , does this rank up with the horribleness of Kämpfer ? Be honest now .


----------



## Nightwish (May 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ryugaisan (May 17, 2010)

Air Gear or Bleach is the worst. They both make absolutely zero sense and I just read them for the lulz. Aizen's trolling vs anything dealing with Obama.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 17, 2010)

White teeth is the most unusual physical quality they can remark on ? 

Also lol at "random" .

Edit : I just had this terrible idea . What if Obama.....is Aizen !


----------



## Bilaal (May 17, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> *Spoiler*: __



oh god


----------



## The Imp (May 17, 2010)

Air Gear is a heart wrenching tale of hope, courage and perseverance. Ikki's rise from a hooligan to the sky king has touched me in ways no other manga has. Simply a must read for any real fan of this medium.


----------



## Blinky (May 17, 2010)

Why the hell is Obama in Air Gear ?


----------



## Nightwish (May 17, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> oh god




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 17, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Why the hell is Obama in Air Gear ?



Wait for it......

BECAUSE HE CAN ! 

I wonder , what is your opinion on Shaman King , having only watched the anime (4kids version , suprisingly decent , give or take a few things) , I hear it gets lots of hate .


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 17, 2010)

Worst Shonen manga out there? Bleach and Naruto.


----------



## sadino (May 17, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Wait for it......
> 
> BECAUSE HE CAN !
> 
> I wonder , what is your opinion on Shaman King , having only watched the anime (4kids version , suprisingly decent , give or take a few things) , I hear it gets lots of hate .



Shaman King was ok,it just sucked on the last arc because the author didn't want to write it anymore(and got a loss of popularity too).But years later it was hq released with the real ending.It made the first disapointment worth,Imo.Really awkward and cheesy ending, but still good.The SK anime was a spin off,like the first FMA one.

For the thread i would say Bleach,Air Gear or KHR.

Bleach doesn't even need a explanation.

Air Gear ,same as Bleach.Tenjo Tenge was really bad too.

KHR got it's momments but future arc was one of the most horrible shounen arcs ever.The gag manga beggining of the series was like torture too.And a shoujo trying to be shounen with *all* women being totally useless doesn't help either.The actual arc is trying to fix that flaws, tough.


----------



## Superstars (May 17, 2010)

TWF said:


> OP is fantastic. Current arc is picking up the implications of the power struggle with Teach's betrayal of his status as a Shichibukai and Marine ally, the death of a Yonkou (Newgate you were absolutely a monster and a great one at that), and the intervention of another while we get to finally see the Admirals in action these past few months.
> 
> OP is at the top of its game.



Not even close.. One Piece is straight crap, the war arc was lame [including the crap fest which is IMPEL down, Amazon lily and the list goes on], Teach didn't do a damn thing but troll ["LULZ I put a clock over his body and I can use two devil fruits then I ran when shanks came"], Whitebeard got trolled [DIED like a weakling with no epic fight, 'SHOOT ME SO I CAN STAND AFTER CANNON FODDER ATTACKS by Matchlock guns and spears] and the Admirals were off-paneled or trolled by some skirmishes. OMG and lets not even talk about how terrible this lame flashback is right now..Im skipping this filler crap and still will be caught up with the story.

OP has been crap and is the worst shounen manga running right now, out of the big three.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 17, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Not even close.. One Piece is straight crap, the war arc was lame [including the crap fest which is IMPEL down, Amazon lily and the list goes on], Teach didn't do a damn thing but troll ["LULZ I put a clock over his body and I can use two devil fruits then I ran when shanks came"], Whitebeard got trolled [DIED like a weakling with no epic fight, 'SHOOT ME SO I CAN STAND AFTER CANNON FODDER ATTACKS by Matchlock guns and spears] and the Admirals were off-paneled or trolled by some skirmishes. OMG and lets not even talk about how terrible this lame flashback is right now..Im skipping this filler crap and still will be caught up with the story.
> 
> OP has been crap and is the worst shounen manga running right now, out of the big three.


Sir you have tremendous balls to say what you just said. Let's be friends.

As for the worst shounens out now? I'll have to give it to Fairy Tail and Hitman Reborn are pretty much bad in plot development and general scope, shounen series I personally dislike are Negima and Kenichi


----------



## Bilaal (May 17, 2010)

Oh yeah, Negima is terrible.


----------



## sadino (May 17, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Not even close.. One Piece is straight crap, the war arc was lame [including the crap fest which is IMPEL down, Amazon lily and the list goes on], Teach didn't do a damn thing but troll ["LULZ I put a clock over his body and I can use two devil fruits then I ran when shanks came"], Whitebeard got trolled [DIED like a weakling with no epic fight, 'SHOOT ME SO I CAN STAND AFTER CANNON FODDER ATTACKS by Matchlock guns and spears] and the Admirals were off-paneled or trolled by some skirmishes. OMG and lets not even talk about how terrible this lame flashback is right now..Im skipping this filler crap and still will be caught up with the story.
> 
> OP has been crap and is the worst shounen manga running right now, out of the big three.



It really seems like Bleach is your thing.Op seems too much for you to understand dude.

"Duhh too much plot"


----------



## Winzerd (May 18, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Not even close.. One Piece is straight crap, the war arc was lame [including the crap fest which is IMPEL down, Amazon lily and the list goes on], Teach didn't do a damn thing but troll ["LULZ I put a clock over his body and I can use two devil fruits then I ran when shanks came"], Whitebeard got trolled [DIED like a weakling with no epic fight, 'SHOOT ME SO I CAN STAND AFTER CANNON FODDER ATTACKS by Matchlock guns and spears] and the Admirals were off-paneled or trolled by some skirmishes. OMG and lets not even talk about how terrible this lame flashback is right now..Im skipping this filler crap and still will be caught up with the story.
> 
> OP has been crap and is the worst shounen manga running right now, out of the big three.



I don't even read or like One Piece yet I can still tell you're a troll. I can say the same crap about that garbage of a manga Bleach, saying how the Hougyoku is a failure in trying to tie in all the limitless number of loose ends, that the characters are the blandest of the bland (Ichigo has a personality?), that the author is a minimalist who does not know a thing about writing a story, and that only little 10 year olds and teenagers like the manga because it's 'cool'. But no, people still obviously enjoy the manga for what it is, so I'm not going to go out of my way and bash every little thing that irks me like you're doing. As for trolls, I'd like to see you elaborate on Aizen.


----------



## Neelon (May 18, 2010)

To Superstars: 
Because Lolruto shippuden is any better than One piece filler crap? 

Just read the fucking last chapter of lolruto to see how irredeemable this horrendous shit is.

Anyway I really should read Air gear, it seems awesome  (Even though I've already watched the anime and found it unbearable but whatever.)


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 18, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Oh God. Just remembred it.

That's around the time I stopped reading it.


----------



## Nuzzie (May 18, 2010)

when will you people stop indulging superstars


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 18, 2010)

The Marineford arc is the best shonen manga arc. Superstars, you ve got a terrible taste or you are retarded or you are a troll, its one of these.


----------



## Mizura (May 18, 2010)

Aww come on, Bleach isn't so horrible to read. It's so badly written and takes itself so seriously that it's actually funny.  I mean, who didn't get a laugh out of scenes like this: 

Liar game

Bleach: Where even the characters go "What the fuck is this shit?"


----------



## Neelon (May 18, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> The Marineford arc is the best shonen manga arc.



Lol wut? Hell no, it's not even close to be the best arc in One piece let alone being the best arc of all shonens confounded.

Liar game most conceptual and thought provoking page in fiction.
Best.manga.evar


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 18, 2010)

@ Mizura : I only read the last ten or so chapters of it , but my opinion of a mangaka who wastes four pages to showing a guy asking :"What the hell did you just say" cannot be very high .


----------



## αshɘs (May 18, 2010)

Latest Naruto chapters have been "brutal" while Bleach is just Bleach. But I haven't read that many.


I haven't read neither FT nor Air Gear (the 2 that have been mentioned often here) so far, but with Air Gear I remember Han Solo linked to some random pages in a thread,and I don't know if it's just me or the translators (or the author wrote it intentionally this way) but I just couldn't understand the dialogues.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 18, 2010)

The shonen genre has been killing me for a while now. One Piece's WB war ended horribly. Bleach got my hopes up when Isshin and Ichigo started jawing, and then it quickly went strait back to being Bleach. A lot of people have hyped the end game battles of FMA, so I've been looking forward to these last eps of the anime, but I find myself rather turned off by all of these fights. 

A lot my apathy for these recent events come from the whole "who will show up out of nowhere next?" plot ex machinas that dilute the conflicts rather than enriching them.

I found the latest Ippo fight more satisfying than all the recent developments in the above. And that was one shitty fight.



αshɘs said:


> Latest Naruto chapters have been "brutal" while Bleach is just Bleach. But I haven't read that many.



What do you mean by brutal? Brutal meaning from a quality standpoint (negative sucky vibes) or Brutal meaning from an emotional standpoint (positive and powerful vibes)?


----------



## αshɘs (May 18, 2010)

Brutal as in negative,sucky vibe. If I hadn't used the quote marks ,then it would mean something positive.

But really the latest chapters ,especially the last one were terrible. And of course Kishi has to force the fail humor too...


----------



## Chibibaki (May 18, 2010)

Wow. I had no idea about the Obama thing... Kishi and Kubo better get on  their game or they are going to lose their places as the worst writers ever. 

I even feel a little sorry for them. How the hell can they top THAT? Even if Naruto confessed to Sasuke or Aizen converted to Hasidic Judaism it wouldn't reach anywhere near that level of hackery.

Wow. Just... wow.

The only thing I can think of for them to regain their place would be to have Naruto go to the UK and meet Dr. Who or something...

Still I think that Kubo and Kishi will eventually pull something out to regain their spots. It wont be easy but if anyone can do it they can. 

*sigh* this is why I find myself reading more and more seinen


----------



## Mizura (May 18, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> @ Mizura : I only read the last ten or so chapters of it , but my opinion of a mangaka who wastes four pages to showing a guy asking :"What the hell did you just say" cannot be very high .


You don't get it do you? It just gets worse and worse!  It becomes so bad, it falls into the "so bad it's good" category. I think That's the reason why people are still reading it. It's certainly not for the plot. xD 

Especially the latest arcs (skip the earlier ones, they hadn't devolved into enough fail yet). You can't Believe what sort of shit power-ups the man manages to pull off. And in the latest chapter, the main villain reveals his latest power-up as... Spandex Man. WTF?!? I mean, even the main character thinks it's absolutely terrible :rofl 

It also throws around the most Hilarious catch-phrases, like "The Bestial" [insert guy turned bug]. In the latest chapter, it's "Supreme Slaughter." What the hell is that supposed to mean?  

I don't know if you read Bakuman, but Bleach is to me a great example of "serious humour", though I'm not sure if the man does it on purpose...



> Kishi and Kubo better get on their game or they are going to lose their places as the worst writers ever.


Whatever the case, Oh Great! wins hands down at having the lowest story quality / art quality ratio.  I first came across Tenjou Tenge's anime, which had awesome art. So I went looking for the manga, which also has great art but the story... eh...?

Then Air Gear came out. It posed quite a dilemma to me, as in: "How the hell can a story have This awesome art but be So friggin' Boring?" Oh Great! and Kayono and two definite proofs to me that not matter how good your art is, if your story sucks... well the whole thing still sucks.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 18, 2010)

I will have to go with Bleach.

It is basically a coloring book at this point, it rarely has any text, and when it does....well lets just say it is at about a 2nd grade reading level.

The main character wins every fight he is in because "I GOTTA PROTECT MAH FRIENDS!" so he transforms for the 256th time and beats another enemy he has no business beating.

Fairy Tail really gives Bleach a run for its money though.  Honestly they are both equally horrible.


----------



## Han Solo (May 18, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> I haven't read neither FT nor Air Gear (the 2 that have been mentioned often here) so far, but with Air Gear I remember Han Solo linked to some random pages in a thread,and I don't know if it's just me or the translators (or the author wrote it intentionally this way) but I just couldn't understand the dialogues.



No, that's just Oh! Great being Oh! Great.

He's on crack, I'm positive.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 18, 2010)

Mizura, I don't think _Bleach_ DOES take itself 'so seriously' -- it comes across as deliberately ridiculous at various points. Kubo has mastered the elegant art of trolling.


----------



## Garfield (May 18, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Mizura, I don't think _Bleach_ DOES take itself 'so seriously' -- it comes across as deliberately ridiculous at various points. Kubo has mastered the elegant art of trolling.


I have to say for Bleach, whenever Urahara is around, it actually becomes really interesting for some time.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 18, 2010)

Chibibaki said:


> Aizen converted to Hasidic Judaism it wouldn't reach anywhere near that level of hackery.



From what I've seen of him that would actualy be positive character development/ fleshing out .



Mizura said:


> You don't get it do you? It just gets worse and worse!  It becomes so bad, it falls into the "so bad it's good" category. I think That's the reason why people are still reading it. It's certainly not for the plot. xD
> 
> Especially the latest arcs (skip the earlier ones, they hadn't devolved into enough fail yet). You can't Believe what sort of shit power-ups the man manages to pull off. And in the latest chapter, the main villain reveals his latest power-up as... Spandex Man. WTF?!?



He actualy managed to make Aizen look even blander , which I thought it was not possible


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 18, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> From what I've seen of him that would actualy be positive character development/ fleshing out .
> 
> 
> 
> He actualy managed to make Aizen look even blander , which I thought it was not possible


That's Kubo for you. Nothing is impossible for him. Nothing.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 18, 2010)

Except to make sense                         .

 My guess is that Bleach has a detailed and thoroughly planed plot.....but Kubo can't see what he's drawing through the shades and it would simply be uncool to take them off .


----------



## Yasha (May 18, 2010)

Out of the ones I'm reading (Naruto, Bleach, HxH, Fairy Tail, Gintama), I'd say Bleach is easily the worst. Lots of huge and/or redundant panels, no background, the plot hardly progresses, lots of awful characters, lots of promising characters wasted, lots of overhypings followed by major trollings, etc. etc. It's a shame because the first 100 chapters or so were so damn good. 

To sum it up, Bleach is the _Heroes_ of manga. At this rate, it'd be better off being cancelled.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 18, 2010)

I'm curious if you are reading Fairy Tail (which I remember you do) , could you compare the bad points you list in Bleach to the bad in Fairy Tail , because there sure is alot of it there .


----------



## MdB (May 18, 2010)

Who gives a shit? They're both horrible. And at the very least, Mashima isn't a hack when it comes to drawing.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 18, 2010)

I wouldn't quite say that . Aside from the whole "Hotey is Kuma" issue there's the fact that lots of his bg characters and such reeeeealy suck .

And he sure is a hack with his storytelling abilities .

"Oh here's a guild member to help you ! I want to destroy that guild because I wanna destroy everything that has physical form and it could stop me ! That guild never existed ."

Or how about :

"I wanna destroy everything that has physical form that is why I shall defeat you all with a single blow but shall fail to kill you for no adequate reason !"

Or :

"Racer only slows down the perception of time to people ! That's why he was back so fast with the coffin with Gerard in it ."

Or 

"You can't pass through this enchantment which says no statues or people above 80 may pass even though you are neither , because.........because.......oh wait nevermind , the thing is brocken down anyway! "

Or :

"One shots of this thunder lachryma is strong enough to knock someone out . That is why Erza was not even slightly more hurt then her comrades after she took out_ one hundred_ ."

Or :

"Lucy can use magic because Mistgun made her swallow something offscreen and she never thought it wise to mention . "

Or :

"Earthland Dragon Slayer magic can make people turned into Lachryma turn back to normal , because.......dragons are awsum  "

Or

"You have seen my face and so I shall depart , even though I have been the only one able to keep up with Luxus , and endanger the lives of all guild members and all the citizens of the city , so please don't confuse me with evil evil Gerard ."

Or even :


Aria :"Ha ! I poned you with no explanaiton , Makarov !"

Aria :" Ah ! You poned me with no explanaiton , Makarov !"

Or :

Ikaruga :"There is no way to escape the cut of my blade ."

Erza :"I just did ."

Ikaruga :"Oh what a bummer ."

If that does any make any sense I'm a monkeys uncle .

Or how about :

"I can reflect all magic , so I am all powerfull ! Just don't punch me or anything as I am totaly defenseless against it ."


----------



## MdB (May 18, 2010)

Again, who gives a shit? You're white knighting Bleach when it shares the same major issues.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 18, 2010)

White-knighting ? On the previous page I admited I think it sucks


----------



## Will Smith (May 18, 2010)

Kenichi hands down.


----------



## PerfectFlaw (May 18, 2010)

I would have to say HxH. It was pretty good for most of its run (Greed Isand was awesome) but then the whole thing just went to shit.

The latest characters are uninteresting, the plot this arc is unimaginative, random super power for Gon, and instead of going through fights like usual we get this haphazard third person narrative. And the artwork doesn't need mentioning at how awful it is. Cleaning it up for volumes doesn't negate it from criticism.

My honorable mentions for worst shonen are Fairy Tail and Bleach. Fairy Tail would be number one, but I never got into it at all.


----------



## Respite (May 18, 2010)

idk about the fairy Tail manga but the anime is pretty good (IMO)

IMO the Worse manga is Bleach or HxH


----------



## sadino (May 18, 2010)

Just one good arc of HxH is more worth than the entirety of Bleach,come on guys.


----------



## Neelon (May 18, 2010)

Enel said:


> idk about the *fairy Tail manga but the anime is pretty good (IMO)*
> IMO the Worse manga is Bleach or *HxH*



HxH is worse than Fairy tail? It's a very uncommon opinion...


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 18, 2010)

I think that is hiatuses and horrible scriblez art included .

And I kinda see the point of that .

Plus , Chapter 299 . Try to hook up someone on that


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 18, 2010)

Fairy is becoming random bullshit lately.


----------



## Respite (May 18, 2010)

Neelon said:


> HxH is worse than Fairy tail? It's a very uncommon opinion...



lately HxH is getting me excited or into the story


----------



## Superstars (May 18, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> I don't even read or like One Piece yet I can still tell you're a troll. I can say the same crap about that garbage of a manga Bleach, saying how the Hougyoku is a failure in trying to tie in all the limitless number of loose ends, that the characters are the blandest of the bland (Ichigo has a personality?), that the author is a minimalist who does not know a thing about writing a story, and that only little 10 year olds and teenagers like the manga because it's 'cool'. But no, people still obviously enjoy the manga for what it is, so I'm not going to go out of my way and bash every little thing that irks me like you're doing. As for trolls, I'd like to see you elaborate on Aizen.



No one is praising Bleach for it's lameness here but we got hypocrites praising One Piece for it's garbage. Don't get butthurt because of this forums double standards and fanboys you "troll."


----------



## Tempproxy (May 18, 2010)

Superstars said:


> No one is praising Bleach for it's lameness here but we got hypocrites praising One Piece for it's garbage. Don't get butthurt because of this forums double standards and fanboys you "troll."



Dude I usually agree with some of your post's but at current Naruto is the worst out of the HST, yes folks even worst than Bleach. It's just that gawddd dammmmm awful, it doesn?t help that the protagonist fucking sucks monkey balls (I hate everything about Naruto). One Piece isnt currently as hot as it used to be and to be frank hasn?t been for a while. Yes I didn?t like the war arc or the conclusion. Bleach at current is fairly entertaining I am enjoying the Aizen fight and look forward to seeing where things will go. And to those that named HXH I think you only did it to be controversial, yes I am aware opinions and all that jazzzzz but come the fuck on worst shonen?


----------



## Superstars (May 18, 2010)

^I' think you misunderstood me, I actually get entertaining battles from Naruto and Bleach out of the big three. No one is praising those series for some of the flaws as of late like people are doing one piece. One Piece flaws are the worst and as a result is the weakest right now.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 18, 2010)

And millions disagree .


----------



## Will Smith (May 18, 2010)

Superstars said:


> ^I' think you misunderstood me, I actually get entertaining battles from Naruto and Bleach out of the big three. No one is praising those series for some of the flaws as of late like people are doing one piece. One Piece flaws are the worst and as a result is the weakest right now.




When it comes to long running shounen, the quality fluctuates. Right now, I find Bleach, Fairy Tail and One Piece to be enjoyable. while HXH is alright right now [even if it's my overall favorite] is just okay, but with the last chapter it's coming up again.


----------



## MdB (May 18, 2010)

Sup Phenom.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 18, 2010)

Ya know, at the end of the day we're arguing about the status and decreasing quality of Japanese children comic books while normal people can just sit and enjoy their favorite series flaws and all, I actually missed those blissful days


----------



## Extasee (May 18, 2010)

It makes me laugh because one person says One Piece and you all pounce. He/She wasn't bashing, you're just a bunch of pussies. Hey, if they don't like it, they don't like it. I have no opinion on it, seeing as I've never watched it, but sheesh people.  I am disappointed in all of you.


And also, I think Bleach is bad plot.  Not bashing, just being honest. There's a *DIFFERENCE.*


----------



## Blinky (May 18, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Ya know, at the end of the day we're arguing about the status and decreasing quality of Japanese children comic books while normal people can just sit and enjoy their favorite series flaws and all,* I actually missed those blissful days*



I still do that


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 18, 2010)

Just because it's made for kids doesn't mean you don't have to _try _.


----------



## Blinky (May 18, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Just because it's made for kids doesn't mean you don't have to _try _.



In fairness people do over-analyse and get kinda pretentious when it comes to shounen .


----------



## Extasee (May 18, 2010)

Nothing more true has ever been said.


----------



## Respite (May 18, 2010)

Superstars said:


> ^I' think you misunderstood me, I actually get entertaining battles from Naruto and Bleach out of the big three. No one is praising those series for some of the flaws as of late like people are doing one piece. One Piece flaws are the worst and as a result is the weakest right now.



Sales and Other Peoples opinions say other wise.


----------



## Gain (May 18, 2010)

the great manga wars

how many more lives will be lost


----------



## Blinky (May 18, 2010)

Gain said:


> the great manga wars
> *
> how many more lives will be lost*



All of those who dare say something bad about One Piece apparently


----------



## Jinibea (May 18, 2010)

One piece fanboys are like the Soveit Union. You say anything bad about it. Boom your dead. 


Perfectly goes for the fact Nf isn't a demoncracy.


----------



## Kellogem (May 18, 2010)

I'll never understand whats so good about OP and HxH.. I found the first dumb/stupid and boring/bland the latter.

anyway, Fairy Tail is the worst shounen I actually dropped because of how shitty it became and not because I lost my interest. I can admit there must be something in OP / HxH I cant see, but FT is just simply bad.


----------



## sadino (May 18, 2010)

People are entirely missing the point here,the guy is saying Op is the *worst of all*shounen and that's simply ridiculous,it's not perfect but there's simply no way for it being the worst.

-Insane story planning - check
-Good story telling - check
-Good character interactions - check
-Every important character gets development,even former villains return for some  - check
-Good Pacing - check
-Awesome caring for detail - check
-Mangaka actually cares for the fanbase and even communicate with them(SbS) - check
-Epic Battles - check

How can this be *the worst*?The guy is obivously trolling or didn't read/understand the manga at all.

P.s: And yeah,some OP fans are really a pain in the ass saying it's perfect or wanking to some bland characters(Bleach and Naruto have their share of these fans too).


----------



## Will Smith (May 18, 2010)

^

How do you measure those parameters, it's all subjective bullshit in the long run. In the end, OP is only as good as the fans say it is.


----------



## sadino (May 18, 2010)

Will Smith said:


> ^
> 
> How do you set parameters, it's all subjective bullshit in the long run. In the end, OP is only as good as the fans say it is.



It's your fault as a jerk intentioned reader if you don't acknowledge at least one of the things i pointed.You don't need to like it tough.For example, even Bleach has his good points, it's obvious people will like or dislike it, based on their own preferences on storytelling.On One Piece case it's strong points revolve on things i really care on a story.Bleach it's almost the exact opposite.


----------



## Superstars (May 18, 2010)

sadino said:


> People are entirely missing the point here,the guy is saying Op is the *worst of all*shounen and that's simply ridiculous,it's not perfect but there's simply no way for it being the worst.
> 
> -Insane story planning - check
> -Good story telling - check
> ...



I said one piece is the worst OUT OF THE BIG THREE, not in all of shounen. As expected, the one piece fanboys can't read posts or their own manga correctly.

And you are the exact one piece fanboy this thread is talking about, your list is absolute garbage giving it a perfect fanboy rating.


----------



## Will Smith (May 18, 2010)

One Piece fans make it too easy.


----------



## sadino (May 18, 2010)

Superstars said:


> I said one piece is the worst OUT OF THE BIG THREE, not in all of shounen. As expected, the one piece fanboys can't read posts or their own manga correctly.
> 
> And you are the exact one piece fanboy this thread is talking about, your list is absolute garbage giving it a perfect fanboy rating.



Serious?*I *can't read?



Superrazien said:


> Out of *all the Shonen magazine* which manga do you think if the worst. My pick would go to Bleach.



Just admited you're trolling or flamebaiting, your opinion doesn't even match the thread specifics.Have a nice time on my ignore list,you silly troll


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 18, 2010)

Superstars said:


> I said one piece is the worst OUT OF THE BIG THREE, not in all of shounen. As expected, the one piece fanboys can't read posts or their own manga correctly.
> 
> And you are the exact one piece fanboy this thread is talking about, your list is absolute garbage giving it a perfect fanboy rating.


And still, all of his points are valid. It's not the worst Shounen out of the Big Three by no means.

You're just a troll. Disliking it is one thing, saying its the worst out there is another.


----------



## Jinibea (May 18, 2010)

Superstar vs Konoha Library Floor 2 round 4985058705850850558585058558


Gogogogogo


----------



## Blinky (May 18, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> Superstar vs Konoha Library Floor 2 round 4985058705850850558585058558
> 
> 
> Gogogogogo



I don't know who's worse . Him for trolling or others for feeding him .


----------



## Respite (May 18, 2010)

Will Smith said:


> One Piece fans make it too easy.



Not Debating and saying "OP Fans make it to easy."
Is also easy
Atleast Op has sales that back it up (Its the most sold out of the big three in japan)


----------



## Blinky (May 18, 2010)

Enel said:


> Not Debating and saying "OP Fans make it to easy."
> Is also easy
> Atleast Op has sales that back it up (Its the most sold out of the big three in japan)



Sales ? god this reminds me of console fanboys .


----------



## Respite (May 18, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Sales ? god this reminds me of console fanboys .



well what else is there that i can use as proof the Op is not the worse?


----------



## Will Smith (May 18, 2010)

Enel said:


> Not Debating and saying "OP Fans make it to easy."
> Is also easy
> Atleast Op has sales that back it up (Its the most sold out of the big three in japan)



Which is basically an appeal to popularity fallacy and I already gave my take on the worst shounen a few pages ago.


----------



## Respite (May 18, 2010)

Will Smith said:


> Which is basically an appeal to popularity fallacy and I already gave my take few pages ago.



I read it,
Haters gonna hate 

Trolling Op is not the best thing to do on these fourms


----------



## Extasee (May 18, 2010)

So since Twilight sold big, it's good? 


NO.


----------



## Will Smith (May 18, 2010)

Enel said:


> I read it,
> Haters gonna hate
> 
> Trolling Op is not the best thing to do on these fourms




The funny thing is I'm not even trolling OP, since I listed it as my current fav. And, over zealous fanboys do a better job of "trolling" One Piece than any hater. Since, it's makes the fanbase look like a bunch of rabid tards.


----------



## Kellogem (May 18, 2010)

I dont know why are sales even mentioned in a topic asking for opinions


----------



## Respite (May 18, 2010)

愛 said:


> So since Twilight sold big, it's good?
> 
> 
> NO.



Well One of the Op Volumes Ended up becoming one of the most sold novels in japan (or somthing like that)
but im like really tired and at this point im speaking gibberish


----------



## Blinky (May 18, 2010)

Will Smith said:


> The funny thing is I'm not even trolling OP, since I listed it as my current fav. And, over zealous fanboys do a better job of "trolling" One Piece than any hater. Since, it's makes the fanbase look like a bunch of rabid tards.



Yeah the tards make One Piece fans look bad as a whole .


----------



## Winzerd (May 18, 2010)

愛 said:


> So since Twilight sold big, it's good?
> 
> 
> NO.



To be fair, novels and manga cannot even begin to be compared. Tell me this, would Twilight still be at the top of its game and break records even ongoing at 15 years like One Piece? When a manga still breaks nationwide sale records at its 15th year anniversary, that's already a good indication of quality, or that the manga gets more enjoyable to read, or both.


----------



## Hikawa (May 18, 2010)

ARAGO is pretty bad.  Lame story. Bad art. Combined with boring characters.


----------



## Yasha (May 18, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I'm curious if you are reading Fairy Tail (which I remember you do) , could you compare the bad points you list in Bleach to the bad in Fairy Tail , because there sure is alot of it there .



Well, FT has always been pretty mediocre since chapter 1. Bleach started out very good and had lots of potentials, so the disappointment is much greater when it fails. Plus, unlike Kubo, Hiro Mashima is not a lazy bastard and actually puts quite a lot of efforts into his work. He draws background and rarely does enormous but pointless panels.


----------



## Oxymoron (May 18, 2010)

Never understood the "Bleach started good" thing, it was so boring at start that many were simply dropping the series. Main char gets a power, kills few demons around in his city, he has a couple of friends with some random powers, no character development etc.

Only time Bleach was good was in SS arc (though someone will come with "SS is overrated" crap, even though everyone knows that part of the manga was the only part that had some plot movement, half assed attempts at character development (compared to none in the rest of it) and something most important for fighting shounen: massive scale battles).


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 19, 2010)

愛 said:


> So since Twilight sold big, it's good?
> 
> 
> NO.



Well the comic books don't sell as much at least . Stil prety high , but.....

Twillight mostly sells in it's own intended demographic . This site is proof that the Big Three goes beyond their own demographics .

As for Superstars , if you claim that Bleach , with it's horrible pace and terrible planing ("I ploted everything , even the way you blow your nose !") plus an incredibly bland broken as hell main antagonist is better then something with an actual plot, well how can you expect people to think of you as not being a troll ?


----------



## Magnificent (May 19, 2010)

Why do threads like these always degenerate into Big Three wars?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 19, 2010)

Because people start flamebaiting usualy .

We have Fairy Tail to complain about , those three shouldn't even be mentioned .


----------



## Magnificent (May 19, 2010)

Even FT had good arcs back in Phantom arc and Festival arc (minus the ending).

KHR is still the worse I read so far. I stopped  reading while it is still a gag manga. Shit was horrible, just horrible with unfunny and cliche gags like shooting balls to the nuts, worst yet, it repeated that same lame joke for the whole episode (started with anime).


----------



## Han Solo (May 19, 2010)

Oxymoron said:


> Never understood the "Bleach started good" thing, it was so boring at start that many were simply dropping the series. Main char gets a power, kills few demons around in his city, he has a couple of friends with some random powers, no character development etc.
> 
> Only time Bleach was good was in SS arc (though someone will come with "SS is overrated" crap, even though everyone knows that part of the manga was the only part that had some plot movement, half assed attempts at character development (compared to none in the rest of it) and something most important for fighting shounen: massive scale battles).



SS is overrated.

The beginning was the only good arc Bleach ever had. Well, TBTP was fairly good aswell.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 19, 2010)

Gaidou said:


> Even FT had good arcs back in Phantom arc and Festival arc (minus the ending).
> 
> KHR is still the worse I read so far. I stopped  reading while it is still a gag manga. Shit was horrible, just horrible with unfunny and cliche gags like shooting balls to the nuts, worst yet, it repeated that same lame joke for the whole episode (started with anime).



Only people who read that shit are yaoi fangirls.


----------



## Oxymoron (May 19, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> SS is overrated.
> 
> The beginning was the only good arc Bleach ever had. Well, TBTP was fairly good aswell.


Do you even remember the beginning? What in the world was interesting there? It was extremely slow with some boring "running around the city" crap plot and one of the worst introduction of side characters ever...

The Pendulum arc was decent indeed.


----------



## KidTony (May 19, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Because people start flamebaiting usualy .
> 
> We have Fairy Tail to complain about , those three shouldn't even be mentioned .



Bleach is actually worse than FT.


----------



## Amatsu (May 19, 2010)

Superstars said:


> ^I' think you misunderstood me, I actually get entertaining battles from Naruto and Bleach out of the big three. No one is praising those series for some of the flaws as of late like people are doing one piece. One Piece flaws are the worst and as a result is the weakest right now.



Wait, wait, wait.... Naruto and Bleach have entertaining fights? Is that before or after Kishi/Kubo pull something out of their asses in the lamest way possible. Say what you will about One Piece, but at least Oda hasn't pulled the shit Kishi did with Pein and Kubo did with... pretty much anyone that isn't Kenpachi... Then again Kenpachi's power ups are lame too.

Now if Whitebeard had died and brought Ace magically back to life then yeah... That would have been pretty gay.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 19, 2010)

KidTony said:


> Bleach is actually worse than FT.


That;s a good one, as bad Bleach can get it's a least more interesting than FT


----------



## Han Solo (May 19, 2010)

Oxymoron said:


> Do you even remember the beginning? What in the world was interesting there? It was extremely slow with some boring "running around the city" crap plot and one of the worst introduction of side characters ever...



Yes, of course I remember it.

Much better than plot hole ridden SS arc bullshit.


----------



## MdB (May 19, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Yes, of course I remember it.
> 
> Much better than plot hole ridden SS arc bullshit.



Soul Society was generic fighting shit. It can't get more duller than that. Oh wai-......


----------



## MrOrochimaru (Jun 24, 2010)

worst shounin manga? Bleach, no doubt. Followed by Naruto.


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 24, 2010)

Definitely Naruto. I mean, just the shear stupidity and retcon that happens in each and every chapter is amazing.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 24, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> Wait, wait, wait.... Naruto and Bleach have entertaining fights? Is that before or after Kishi/Kubo pull something out of their asses in the lamest way possible. Say what you will about One Piece, but at least Oda hasn't pulled the shit Kishi did with Pein and Kubo did with... pretty much anyone that isn't Kenpachi... Then again Kenpachi's power ups are lame too.
> 
> Now if Whitebeard had died and brought Ace magically back to life then yeah... That would have been pretty gay.



You mean like making Shanks showing up unexpectedly and ending the war with lameness and Law showing up to help his rival with no reason.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 24, 2010)

Ignoring the Big Three (derp)

Most likely Fairy Tail. After the Luxus arc, it kind of just sucked really bad. Especially the current arc.


----------



## Cash (Jun 24, 2010)

wow, people really dont like Bleach, damn.


----------



## SasuOna (Jun 24, 2010)

I have to go with Bleach and Naruto atm.............crap like this makes Fairy Tail and One piece look soooo much better in comparison than they actually are.

Naruto= easy answers that make no sense are the best
Bleach= I watched the manatee episode of south park and though that was the best way to come up with effective plot points.


----------



## Horan (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, I haven't read or watched Bleach lately, so I'm just gonna go with Fairy Tail.


----------



## Muah (Jun 24, 2010)

I think naruto and bleach are tied...

Bleach has a black girl as an awesome charcter and I still won't watch it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 24, 2010)

Easily KHR

What a pile of yaoi fanbait garbage


----------



## Blinky (Jun 24, 2010)

I would say To Love-Ru but that's over now... 

Edit : I'm not sure if the people saying any of the big three understand what a terrible shounen is .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Easily KHR
> 
> What a pile of yaoi fanbait garbage



This man knows.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 24, 2010)

As much as I tend to enjoy Naruto I have to say Naruto.  Oh, and Bleach.  Shame really.  I used to really like them.


And I'm thirding KHR on being "a pile of yaoi fan bait garbage."


And Kenichi bores the shit out of me.  Nothing but excessive fanservice every chapter.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Xell said:


> I despise Bleach with a passion. I certainly rate it lower than Naruto, and that's saying something.
> 
> The reason for this is because *Kubo Tite thinks it's alright to pull stuff from his ass as he goes along. He doesn't plan things!* He's even stated this in an interview (I would link it, but I honestly can't be fucked to find it). People say the first lot of chapters of Bleach are good, I disagree still!



A little OT, and i'm no fan of Bleach (dropped it quite some time ago), but i hate when people say this as if it was a bad thing. Meticulous detailed planning can be amazing (see: One Piece), but so can flying by the seat of your pants. Some of the best fiction has come about using that method. Stephen King's Dark Tower series for example.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2010)

I actually love bleach. Regardless of so called 'ass pulling' and/or so called bad writing.

I'd say Naruto.


----------



## MdB (Jun 24, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Easily KHR
> 
> What a pile of yaoi fanbait garbage



This. Fucking this. As atrocious as both Naruto and Bleach are, they at least remain readable to a certain extend. Reborn is simply littered with long-winded dialogue that serves no purpose besides deceitfully lengthening a chapter. It's complete garbage. 

And the character designs are uninspired and generic. Sometimes I can't even distinguish the various characters from each other because they all look like rejects from Japanese modelling agencies.


----------



## fedcom (Jun 24, 2010)

IMO

Bleach has terrible pacing, a stupid storyline and generally bland characters/art.

Naruto was once great but fell oh so drastically from its former glory

Out of the three One Piece is the sole one to remain consistently good. Although it has yet to rekindle the magic of Arabasta and Skypiea, at least for me. (I didn't feel the war arc was all that great, although the present flashback has me very interested)

Fairy Tail never showed any real promise from the beginning, although the character designs can be occasionally really cool. 

Hunter x Hunter is absolutely amazing, I don't understand how anybody in their right mind can claim that its bad, let alone the worst. 

All in all though, I don't think any of these deserve the title of "worst", even if I haven't read too many other shonen mangas.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jun 24, 2010)

My main problem with KHR is how most of the female characters stay in the kitchen while the guys go out to train, battle, and the like.  And how most of its appeal is the obvious yaoi bait.   And the art can get absolutely atrocious at times.   And Tsuna is pretty much a Shinji Ikari clone. And I've frankly seen these types of characters many times before and their personalities are not unique or different in any way from the usual.


----------



## MrOrochimaru (Jun 24, 2010)

> Out of the three One Piece is the sole one to remain consistently good. Although it has yet to rekindle the magic of Arabasta and Skypiea, at least for me. (I didn't feel the war arc was all that great, although the present flashback has me very interested)


the war was the greatest arc in any shounin manga

and Naruto was great when there was the good ol' Orochimaru. After that there is only trash in that manga.


----------



## Badass SnoCone (Jun 24, 2010)

Lolwutno. Ima be serious. 

The war was horribly boring. But everything before it was good.

The only reason people salivate over the war is all the big names that appeared there.


----------



## Winzerd (Jun 24, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I would say To Love-Ru but that's over now...
> 
> Edit : I'm not sure if the people saying any of the big three understand what a terrible shounen is .



There might be worse shounen out there like Medaka Box, but if we're just talking about difference in quality and popularity, Bleach is number one. Words cannot describe how much of a pile of shit that manga is.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2010)

Badass SnoCone said:


> Lolwutno. Ima be serious.
> 
> The war was horribly boring. But everything before it was good.
> 
> The only reason people salivate over the war is all the big names that appeared there.



You have to read the war in one sitting to truely not be bored to tears from it.


----------



## Badass SnoCone (Jun 25, 2010)

Perhaps                 .


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2010)

MrOrochimaru said:


> the war was the greatest arc in any shounin manga
> 
> and Naruto was great when there was the good ol' Orochimaru. After that there is only trash in that manga.



Orochimaru wasn't the strongest, nor did we even know about the whole ninja world then.  Not sure why people are so quick to claim that was better.


----------



## Xemnas (Jun 25, 2010)

One Piece character designs are fucking atrocious. Call it "unique" if you want to. That and the over-the-top comedy made me drop it.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 25, 2010)

Badass SnoCone said:


> Lolwutno. Ima be serious.
> 
> The war was horribly boring. But everything before it was good.
> 
> The only reason people salivate over the war is all the big names that appeared there.


The thing is, that the fighting wasn't the only thing in that arc.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 25, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> There might be worse shounen out there like Medaka Box, but if we're just talking about difference in quality and popularity, Bleach is number one. Words cannot describe how much of a pile of shit that manga is.



What ? The title says worst shounen manga out right now .. 



> Out of all the Shonen magazine which manga do you think if the worst.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2010)

AizenPwns said:


> One Piece character designs are fucking atrocious. Call it "unique" if you want to. That and the over-the-top comedy made me drop it.



Finally someone who understands reason.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 25, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Finally someone who understands reason.


Yeah, cause taste in art is only about "reason".

I see you around bashing OP here and there and then talk about obnoxious OP-fans. It's funny, cause you are the exact same as those OP-fans, only in that you talk bad about OP everywhere instead of saying good things.

As for the worst shonen, FT for me hands-down. Bleach has had some pretty bad periods in the insanely long and drawn-out war, but it's looking up now. And Bleach is also good for the lolz and for bad-ass panels.

Naruto only gets really bad when I come to the Library. There I see people deconstructing everything, talking about why this or that character is emo or disappointing. That place is poisonous.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 25, 2010)

AizenPwns said:


> One Piece character designs are fucking atrocious. Call it "unique" if you want to. That and the over-the-top comedy made me drop it.



Better than Bleach characters who all have the same face and look bland as fuck.

Then again your username reflects your bad taste.


----------



## Xemnas (Jun 25, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Better than Bleach characters who all have the same face and look bland as fuck.
> 
> Then again your username reflects your bad taste.



So, I can't have my opinion without you criticising my taste?

Kubo is a much MUCH(more emphasis on MUCH) better artist than Oda, in my opinion.

LOL @ saying they all have the same face though. One look at the Espada makes your statement sound fucking retarded.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm not sure who is the better artist personally, they have different styles. Bleach tries to have more realistic faces and body shapes. One Piece has a style which is more suited to gags.

What OP is superior in though (drawing-wise) is the amount of details per chapter. Bleach has a bunch of black-and-white panels that take up a lot of room.

While Bleach has a lot of pages like this:


OP has a lot of pages like this:


It's possible that's just because Oda has more assistents though.

I personally think the whole art-discussion is a dead-end though. While OP's art-style turns people off at first, people get used to it. And Bleach can be pretty lulzy despite having little content per week.

If people like OP or Bleach better than one another, art usually has little to do with it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 25, 2010)

It's not just about desings and details. Conveying emotions is also very important. And in that department Bleach just blows.
The excessive use of black or white, especially white (I guess Kubo wants to stay true the title...) generates a sterile and soulless atmosphere.
And it doesn't help either, that many characters feel like I'm watching Steven Seagal act.


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 25, 2010)

Every time this thread gets necroed another HST war starts 

Why can't the thread end with someone saying KHR or some other shit out there?


----------



## MdB (Jun 25, 2010)

Kubo's art is great for lulling others in sleep. There's no emotion or soul in it, only endless planes of either white canvasses or spilled ink. The perfect manga for bedtime stories.

Even something technically bad as Toriko has shown more vivacity than Bleach.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 25, 2010)

HST art debate yay


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2010)

AizenPwns said:


> Kubo is a much MUCH(more emphasis on MUCH) better artist than Oda, in my opinion.



I completely agree.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 25, 2010)

MdB said:


> Kubo's art is great for lulling others in sleep. There's no emotion or soul in it, only endless planes of either white canvasses or spilled ink. The perfect manga for bedtime stories.
> 
> Even something technically bad as Toriko has shown more vivacity than Bleach.


How is Toriko technically bad?


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 25, 2010)

AizenPwns said:


> Kubo is a much MUCH(more emphasis on MUCH) better artist than Oda, in my opinion.


Wow, you've finally swayed me to your side.

MU

I mean, just look at that incredible detail on the r. And it must have taken forever to shade that virgin white background.

Edit: Now that I think about it, it would have been in Japanese. So, I mean, just look at that incredible detail on the 心 .


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 25, 2010)

Lets put this in prespective of the big 3 authors

Kubo is best at drawing character design

Oda is the best at drawing backgrounds

Kishi can draw both character and background well but not as good as each of the other two.


----------



## Winzerd (Jun 25, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> What ? The title says worst shounen manga out right now ..



What I mean is that even if I spout out some titles that are garbage, most people wouldn't have heard of them anyways. Better to diss the popular shitty ones like Bleach and actually get some feedback. 



Pervy Fox said:


> Lets put this in prespective of the big 3 authors
> 
> Kubo is best at drawing character design



Character design hm? Too bad even that's gone down the drain. I couldn't differentiate Ichigo's face from Hitsugaya in the latest chapter. But the character designs are probably Bleach's main appeal, as young teenagers really love their pretty boys and their big Matsumoto/Orihime titties. Did I mention that they really bite for the empty minimalistic art style that accentuates the garbage story beautifully? The chapter titles and the art - man, I just love how deep and poetic this manga is. I mean, just look at the 'THE HEART' page. Ladden with hidden conceptual and spiritual meaning, made me read that whole page for a whole thirty minutes.


----------



## 8 (Jun 25, 2010)

speaking of bad manga.. lock-on just got canceled


----------



## Blinky (Jun 25, 2010)

8 said:


> speaking of bad manga.. lock-on just got canceled



 Thanks for trying to get the thread back on track but it's in vain when the big three are involved  




> What I mean is that even if I spout out some titles that are garbage, most people wouldn't have heard of them anyways. Better to diss the popular shitty ones like Bleach and actually get some feedback.



Yeah man your soo right no one EVER talks shit about Bleach


----------



## Enigma (Jun 25, 2010)

Sometimes I don't like how Kubo makes use of his panels.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 25, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> and actually get some feedback.



If by feedback, you means people coming in here and spouting pages of nonsense, then sure.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 25, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Better than Bleach characters who all have the same face and look bland as fuck.



Lol'd at that. Name two characters who have the same face, I'm really curious now.

In any case, I haven't read a lot of shounen but I have to say Naruto is the worst right now IMO. One Piece I dropped after chapter 20 or so because I couldn't stand the protagonist and the art, but since people hold its recent few arcs in high regard I guess it's tolerable if you manage to get past the beginning; Bleach's recent chapters are fairly boring but FKT arc as a whole was alright; Fairy Tail and Naruto however are both barely tolerable at the moment, but I'll go with Naruto as I actually dropped it after reading 300-400 chapters of it, and that was before Naruto even hyperventilated so yeah.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 25, 2010)

Sajin said:


> Lol'd at that. Name two characters who have the same face, I'm really curious now.



I think the most recent issue is in the latest Bleach chapter in which Ichigo looked like Hitsugaya.


----------



## geG (Jun 25, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Kubo is best at drawing character design



Just no. Kubo's character designs are awful.



Sajin said:


> Lol'd at that. Name two characters who have the same face, I'm really curious now.


You've got to be shitting me  Just name any two characters and chances are they'll have the same face. Hell, just look at Tensa Zangetsu's design and try to tell me he doesn't look exactly like at least five other characters.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 25, 2010)

@MP I haven't even noticed that until I actually saw the thread in the telegrams, but honestly, this is just one panel. Ichigo has a completely different face from Hitsugaya.
I've seen panels in OP and some other manga drawn in a way that I couldn't even tell what's happening.




Geg said:


> Just no. Kubo's character designs are awful.



Awful how? Stark, Barragan, Shunsui, Kenpachi, Yoruichi, Urahara... I can see why people bash Kubo for his story and lack of backgrounds but character designs/art? No way.


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 25, 2010)

Sajin said:


> Lol'd at that. Name two characters who have the same face, I'm really curious now.







hmm.. I would think Ichigo would be able to recognize him quite easily..


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 25, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Lets put this in prespective of the big 3 authors
> 
> Kubo is best at drawing character design
> 
> ...


this 



Mider T said:


> Orochimaru wasn't the strongest, nor did we even know about the whole ninja world then.  Not sure why people are so quick to claim that was better.


no character like kabutomaru where needed to refresh the manga, also now that oro doesn't hold the spot light other characters like danzou can shine 



perman07 said:


> Naruto only gets really bad when I come to the Library. There I see people deconstructing everything, talking about why this or that character is emo or disappointing. That place is poisonous.


indeed, is like people want to smash their hate, in characters



Turquoise said:


> Every time this thread gets necroed another HST war starts


gaidou are you a girl? anyways holy wars yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geG (Jun 25, 2010)

Sajin said:


> Awful how? Stark, Barragan, Shunsui, Kenpachi, Yoruichi, Urahara... I can see why people bash Kubo for his story and lack of backgrounds but character designs/art? No way.



Barragan, Shunsui, and Kenpachi, yes. Starrk, Yoruichi, and Urahara are all Kubo's standard sameface design.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 25, 2010)

Sajin said:


> Lol'd at that. Name two characters who have the same face, I'm really curious now.



Kaien Shiba is a black haired Ichigo, Findor is a long haired Ichigo and Tensa Zangetsu is Ulquiorra without a mask.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> no character like kabutomaru where needed to refresh the manga, also now that oro doesn't hold the spot light other characters like danzou can shine



Refresh?  How is it to refresh?  I really don't understand.  I think it's great that there are two big bad guys and mysteries to unravel.  Beats your average shounen.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 25, 2010)

Geg said:


> Barragan, Shunsui, and Kenpachi, yes. Starrk, Yoruichi, and Urahara are all Kubo's standard sameface design.



Okay, I guess I was wrong about Tensa/Ulquiorra and Ichigo/Kaien (which I'm pretty sure was referenced in the manga itself), but saying every face is the same is still pretty weird imo. Urahara, Yoruichi and Stark have very little, if any, design similarities.
Besides, face is not the only part of character design - there's personality, special abilities etc etc.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 25, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Refresh?  How is it to refresh?  I really don't understand.  I think it's great that there are two big bad guys and mysteries to unravel.  Beats your average shounen.



exactly, we knew who oro was, we knew his intentions (immortality, the sharigan, and dominate all the jutsus), which 2 of them are pretty common, what made oro interesting was his sadistic style and the he presented his intentions in a refreshing way, but that is about it.

Now we have kabutomaru, that I feel brings back something of ol' good orochimaru, but at the same time he comes without fear of holding back and unlike oro, he isn't telling us what he is plotting yet.

Also madara, the man who knows the true, about many things like the uchiha massacre, and the fox attack he says he wants to create the 10 tails beast, but is that really what he wants, I mean he could have easily gotten naruto more than once, but he lets naruto get stronger, and he wants him to fight sasuke, but for what reason? the lulz, who knows


----------



## Winzerd (Jun 25, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Yeah man your soo right no one EVER talks shit about Bleach



Bashing Bleach is so addicting though, that's why so many people do it. It's hilarious watching people trying to defend that garbage. 

@Sajin
Mind elaborating what Ichigo's personality is? Because he is one of the blandest protaganists I have ever seen.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 25, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> Bashing Bleach is so addicting though, that's why so many people do it. It's hilarious watching people trying to defend that garbage.



Oh so it's just trolling ? great .


----------



## Sajin (Jun 25, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> @Sajin
> Mind elaborating what Ichigo's personality is? Because he is one of the blandest protaganists I have ever seen.



Unfortunately, Bleach is another example of a manga where secondary characters are more likeable than the primary ones.
Every captain except Aizen has a personality, for example.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 25, 2010)

Probably Naruto.  

At least Bleach has Isshin and Captain Mom to redeem it, although even Captain Mom can't save the manga from the likes of Mary-Sue-Omscient-Mullet-Aizen, so I guess Bleach is just fucked.

I have no words to describe how bad Naruto has gotten.  

LOLOLOL Jyuubii is teh moon gyus!!!!! 

Spare me.

Honorable mention goes to Air Gear.  I've read that manga from start to finish and I still barely know what the hell is going on in it.


----------



## Winzerd (Jun 25, 2010)

Sajin said:


> Every captain except Aizen has a personality, for example.



Kurotsuchi and Gin are the only good characters in Bleach. Every other captain is either bland as fuck or got trolled as fuck. A perfect example of the former being Byakuya and Ukitate, and the latter being Hitsugaya or Tousen or Komamura or Shinsui or...never mind, just all the rest.


----------



## MdB (Jun 25, 2010)

Sajin said:


> Lol'd at that. Name two characters who have the same face, I'm really curious now.





He isn't as bad as Kishimoto, but a lot of his characters share the same palette with some trinkets serving as modifications. This could easily be overlooked if he wasn't a hack.


----------



## Sajin (Jun 25, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> Kurotsuchi and Gin are the only good characters in Bleach. Every other captain is either bland as fuck or got trolled as fuck. A perfect example of the former being Byakuya and Ukitate, and the latter being Hitsugaya or Tousen or Komamura or Shinsui or...never mind, just all the rest.



I don't like Byakuya but he's not bland at all. Ukitake is developed enough for the little amount of panel time he had. I don't get the "trolling" part at all either, were Tousen and Komamura trolled because they got owned badly several times? That has nothing to do with the character design.


----------



## Fang (Jun 25, 2010)

Bleach is choke full of awful dialogue, bad art (exceptionally bare, sterile, unimaginative and geometric shape plagiarizing wouldn't be underpinning it for the background/foreground art since the Los Noches story arc), boring designs for the most part of both the villains and heroes, and an inconsistent plot with absolutely god awful pacing: taking months to go through some incredibly dull tertiary background fights or plot points, and the worst Gary Stu villain in recent Shonen history since Naraku. 

And that's only skin deep for Burreach.


----------



## Will Smith (Jun 25, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> If by feedback, you means people coming in here and spouting pages of nonsense, then sure.



This thread itself is nonsense, though.



Sajin said:


> Lol'd at that. Name two characters who have the same face, I'm really curious now.




*Spoiler*: __ 











He uses alot of the same templates over and over. His character designs haven't been varied since early Bleach. I feel that his panels have gotten alot better, though.


----------



## FanB0y (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm going to say Bleach.

When you can skip more than 50 chapters and the plot hasn't progressed one bit, you know that it sucks.


----------



## Kaiman (Jun 25, 2010)

Red Eyes


It's for babies


----------



## p-lou (Jun 25, 2010)

dorohedoro           .


----------



## Kaiman (Jun 25, 2010)

oh snap no you didn't girlfriend


----------



## p-lou (Jun 25, 2010)

bring it on you hussy


----------



## Kaiman (Jun 25, 2010)

like i need to try against someone who likes poopy poop poo-poo comics like YOU


----------



## p-lou (Jun 25, 2010)

i'll poop on ur mom

and wipe with pages from dorohedoro


----------



## kchi55 (Jun 26, 2010)

worst shonens out...

logically it should be the unnamed ones that no one's even heard of right?


----------



## Cash (Jun 26, 2010)

kchi55 said:


> worst shonens out...
> 
> logically it should be the unnamed ones that no one's even heard of right?



how could you consider something bad just because you never heard of it


----------



## zoff (Jun 26, 2010)

Medaka Box. I mean what the hell is that :/


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 26, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Oh so it's just trolling ? great .



No from what I have seen. It seems that bashing Bleach is pretty much the only entertainment anyone can expect from the series anymore. Other wise why would anyone even care?

As for me. If this were a couple years ago I would have jumped on the Naruto sucks bandwagon, but honestly these days I'm thinking that there has to be something worse out there, and I'm just glad that I never got around to reading it.


----------



## Tsumoro (Jun 26, 2010)

The only Shounen manga I read now is One Piece and Negi. Ken has never steared me wrong since the Love Hina days which I enjoyed thoroughly. I hope to see continued good work from him.

One piece, is more a required taste. It was a manga that kinda grew on me. Some of the arcs i hated, but... the emotional context behind them have been fantastic. The going merry, Zolo and his female rival, Sanji and the cheg, Robin and her story, Nami's story, Chopper's story. All have been sad and told very very well. Although I do see why some people dislike it. Hence why I said required taste. 

Shounen I hate...

Sadly, Bleach is on the list. It had so much protential. I enjoyed the first few chapters and the very first arc of killing hollows and weird monsters. But now its just another battle manga followed by training. I find it....tedious lacking any real direction behind it. 

Naruto I still look up time to time, personally the sasuke thing needs to be cleared up promptly. None of this typical rivalry nonsense etc. Kill him, have a 3 way with Sakura and Hinata and move on to something more evil. Heck take the story somewhere else. It's dragging too much. 

HXH I not really liked since Greed Island. I forgive the art and hiatus's due to the circumstances of the mangaka. But this whole ant race thing, just reminds me a bit of a recycled cell saga.

Which brings me to my WORST SHounen manga... Dragonball Z...not to be confused with Dragonball. 

Orig dragonball....loved it, battles, humour...romance. Dragonball Z.... long battles and training. Any fight that takes 4 volumes or 50 anime episodes to conclude is just stalling for time in my opinion. Hates off to Akira he is a talented artist and I actually own all his manga's and artbooks.

And now a sad truth I have experienced during my enjoyment of manga... all the series I love to read....are bloody monthly releases!!!


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't get why people don't like the current arc in HXH. And the way you talk about DBZ (which isn't even a manga in case you didn't know) it's like you've only seen the anime. The manga has a much better pacing than the anime does. Hell, check out Dragon Ball Kai. It covers the entirety of the Z part of DB in around 100 episodes instead of almost 300.


----------



## taiga (Jun 26, 2010)

one piece, bleach, etc.


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 26, 2010)

taiga said:


> one piece, bleach, etc.


Oh, c'mon. Not even an attempt to justify your response?


----------



## Cash (Jun 26, 2010)

why should he? you should know why, OP is probably art or something and Bleach, everyone that does not like Bleach says the same thing and just starts the same argument over and over from what i see looking through this thread.


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 27, 2010)

Because I want to see his flawed logic trying to be expressed through his terrible spelling and grammar. It sustains me.


----------



## taiga (Jun 27, 2010)

are you talking about me? what did i misspell?


----------



## taiga (Jun 27, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Lets put this in prespective of the big 3 authors
> 
> Kubo is best at drawing character design
> 
> ...


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 27, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Lets put this in prespective of the big 3 authors
> 
> *Kubo is best at drawing character design*
> 
> ...



if you mean more anatomically correct and realistic then yes, but character design in general i found that Oda easily outclasses him




*Spoiler*: __ 









with the Arrancars Kubo can have some crazy designs just like some of Oda's but they fail.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 27, 2010)

Saying that Bleach has the best designs is laughable when One Piece has unique and brilliant characeter designs like Franky, Moria, Scratchman Apoo, and Kizaru.


----------



## taiga (Jun 27, 2010)

MakeEmum said:


> if you mean more anatomically correct and realistic then yes,





how is this more realistic and anatomically correct?

honestly, i think kishimoto is the better artist out of the 3. i know his females don't look like females, but besides that his art is more realistic and anatomically correct.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jun 27, 2010)

taiga said:


> how is this more realistic and anatomically correct?
> 
> honestly, i think kishimoto is the better artist out of the 3. i know his females don't look like females, but besides that his art is more realistic and anatomically correct.



Lol, just look at Kushina's deformed hand here.

ch.11


----------



## taiga (Jun 27, 2010)

Storminator Steel said:


> Lol, just look at Kushina's deformed hand here.
> 
> ch.11



i didn't even notice that. haha.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2010)

MakeEmum said:


> if you mean more anatomically correct and realistic then yes, but character design in general i found that Oda easily outclasses him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in a corn patch full of strawman


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 27, 2010)

taiga said:


> how is this more realistic and anatomically correct?
> 
> honestly, i think kishimoto is the better artist out of the 3. i know his females don't look like females, but besides that his art is more realistic and anatomically correct.



Kubo doesn't have absolute consistency in body proportions that was just compare to Oda


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 27, 2010)

Characters that all have the same face are so unique.


----------



## Orxon (Jun 27, 2010)

Ichigo is training so Bleach is the worst rn


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> Saying that Bleach has the best designs is laughable when One Piece has unique and brilliant characeter designs like Franky, Moria, Scratchman Apoo, and Kizaru.



Barragan, Urahara, H2 Ichigo, Shunsui, Grimmjow, not to mention he draws the best females out of the big three.

and before you counter with Hancock, Yoruichi beats her in that department.


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

All of Kishimoto's characters look the same aside from a handful of people. It's terrrible.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 27, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> Saying that Bleach has the best designs is laughable when One Piece has unique and brilliant characeter designs like Franky, Moria, Scratchman Apoo, and Kizaru.



oh boy


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 27, 2010)

Honestly I hate to say it (and apologies in advance to all the DGM fans who will want to neg me[note there are only about 10 series im currently reading, not To love Ru, or some of the other series that have been mentioned here]]), but to me right now its D*Grayman.

I read it everytime a new one comes out just to read it I feel like. Its had a couple good fights but I dont honestly enjoy it. FMA (guess its over now), Naruto, Bleach, OP, Berserk (though it has gotten bad too, hopefully the godhand play a bigger role again), HNI, HxH, Gantz, and even Fairy Tail (though Rave was much better) all excite me when a new chapter comes out. When I see a new DGrayman is out, its just like *meh..where were we again? What the hell is going on now? Am I just slow or has this series becoming confusing as hell?


Tsumoro said:


> Which brings me to my WORST SHounen manga... Dragonball Z...not to be confused with Dragonball.
> 
> Orig dragonball....loved it, battles, humour...romance. Dragonball Z.... long battles and training. Any fight that takes 4 volumes or 50 anime episodes to conclude is just stalling for time in my opinion. Hates off to Akira he is a talented artist and I actually own all his manga's and artbooks.
> 
> And now a sad truth I have experienced during my enjoyment of manga... all the series I love to read....are bloody monthly releases!!!





Kairouseki said:


> I don't get why people don't like the current arc in HXH. And the way you talk about DBZ (which isn't even a manga in case you didn't know) it's like you've only seen the anime. The manga has a much better pacing than the anime does. Hell, check out Dragon Ball Kai. It covers the entirety of the Z part of DB in around 100 episodes instead of almost 300.



This...99% chance he's thinking of the DBZ anime despite what he says about owning all the manga and artbooks, since the manga wasn't even called DBZ for it (well I guess thats what viz is calling it in the states though). If he means the manga, I suggest he rereads the Freeza fight, and compare it to what the anime did with it, they more than doubled it in length, its not even comparable, the manga made it a reasonable fight without any delays. DB is one of the greatest manga of all time, and my second favorite after Kenshin (third is YYH despite the bad ending), but this thread is about the worst right now. As for why people dont like the current HxH arc (chimera ants), probably because half of the time the series has been going now we've been waiting for him to finish it. I enjoy it, but the arts been terrible in jump for long periods, and its taking forever, but hes finally reaching the climax of the arc. I still like it more than the GI arc.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 27, 2010)

Hatifnatten said:


> oh boy



Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 27, 2010)

If I think a manga is beyond giving me any sort of enjoyment, or sparking any kind of interest in all future chapters, I would just drop it without caring at all how it ends. In that respect, without even being remotely up to date, I think Hitman reborn, Fairy Tail, and To Love Ryu are the worst running shounen manga with a lot of chapters. 

Hitman reborn entire future arc after a certain point was terrible. I kept expecting it to get better, but it didn't, and I had to start skipping chapters. Honestly, the more focus the box weapons got, the worst it became. After that, and honestly, after having completely gone away from the initial style of the first 100 chapters that was what I liked about the series, it cannot redeem itself in my eyes. Byakuran getting, more or less, two panelled, and that I simply glossed and even skipped chapter, makes me think it's amongst the worst and can never recover.

Ft just continously had a poor set-up with it arcs, and its fights progressively become less entertaining. Additionally, for the same reasons I couldn't read Rave master past volume 2-3, is the same reason I dropped FT. The leads were simply uninteresting to the point I couldn't stand it, and no protagonist even had that 'wow' factor that makes you stick around. Finally, none of the bad stuff had a lolz execution style feel. 

To-Love Ryu was good for like the first 70 chapters, though to like it you need to be a fan of wtv the genre for females age 12-wtv is called. After that point in the manga I kept reading, and around chapter ?120? something I couldn't stand it anymore. Nothing was happening, at all. It was like reading a manga using the same three panels over and over again.  ----


I kinda liked air gear at first, but when they suddenly switched away from the whole rollerblade thing comepltyl, it turned me off to the point I couldn't keep reading it.


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 27, 2010)

^I had a problem getting past the first 4 volumes of Rave too, but before starting FT I went back and reread it, and trust me its worth reading. Ive read alot of manga in the past 15 years (probably close to 50) and Rave is in my top 10. It gets really goot towards the midway point and then especially towards the end. And in between is just good, thats why I feel many are holding out for FT, because of how Rave turned out. And the leads become the most interesting part to me, especially by the time Let joins the cast.

and is air gear still going? I think it was snoopy cool that had it around 10 years ago..wow I havent heard of that series in forever.


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

Hatifnatten said:


> oh boy


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2010)

where's the picture that demonstrates how Ichigo and Hisagi have essentially the same character design?



anyhow, Naruto had me barfing with the insanely poor pathos of recent chapters (what with Killerbee's ol' buddy who tried to kill him being "forgiven" or whatever), but Bleach hasn't been anything like decent for years, so I'd have to go for Bleach.


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> where's the picture that demonstrates how Ichigo and Hisagi have essentially the same character design?



It's been posted, Luc.


ch.11


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2010)

ah, there you go 

also




Pervy Fox said:


> Lets put this in prespective of the big 3 authors
> 
> Kubo is best at drawing character design
> 
> ...



Kubo isn't the best at drawing character designs, he just draws the prettiest people, which isn't the same thing. In fact, "people" is slightly inaccurate, as it's more that Kubo draws the same person over and over with different hairstyles, facial tattoos, scars, etc. to differentiate them. Of course, there's the occasional curveball thrown in like Nel's fraccion or the like, but you'd be hard-pressed to find a character in Bleach who doesn't greatly resemble three or four other characters.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Neelon (Jun 27, 2010)

HunterxHunter. Solely due to the fact Togashi is the most disrepectful author ever 

Seriously, nothing has changed  Naruto, Reborn, bleach and shin prince of tennis are still the worst ongoing piece of shit. Especially Shin prince of tennis, this shit is so dumb  easily worst than air gear.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2010)

oh, shit, I forgot about Reborn 

I'd tie Reborn and Bleach, actually.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> ah, there you go
> 
> also
> 
> ...



I meant Kubo is best at characters out of the BIG 3, not the best ever, his background sucks balls, but you gotta admit, he has great detail art over his characters, not all of em but most of em and he draws better females of the 3, Kishi's females look bland and Oda's females either look like an hour glass or a giant circle with arms and legs lol


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> I meant Kubo is best at characters out of the BIG 3, not the best ever, his background sucks balls, but you gotta admit, he has great detail art over his characters, not all of em but most of em and he draws better females of the 3, Kishi's females look bland and Oda's females either look like an hour glass or a big circle with arms and legs lol


 

ch.11

Detail.


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

An entire oversized panel used to glorify a foot. 

Amazing artist.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> I meant Kubo is best at characters out of the BIG 3, not the best ever, his background sucks balls, but you gotta admit, he has great detail art over his characters, not all of em but most of em and he draws better females of the 3, Kishi's females look bland and Oda's females either look like an hour glass or a big circle with arms and legs lol



detail art? could you show me an example? for at least the last hundred-odd chapters, I don't recall Kubo putting any great detail into any character, except maybe Yamamoto. and like I said, prettier does not mean better. sure, he draws the prettiest people...but they all look the same, for the most part.


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

I barely see any detail in that chapter, but I do see a lot of empty space and ink.


----------



## Neelon (Jun 27, 2010)

MdB said:


> ch.11
> 
> Detail.



ch.11
ch.11


Impressive.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2010)

a single example, but that's neither detailed nor original. a few lines here and there, and the hair is a blob, as are his clothes. and he looks like some melding of Rukia and Ulqiourra.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

MdB said:


> ch.11
> 
> Detail.


I said not all of em, pay attention man 


Lucaniel said:


> detail art? could you show me an example? for at least the last hundred-odd chapters, I don't recall Kubo putting any great detail into any character, except maybe Yamamoto. and like I said, prettier does not mean better. sure, he draws the prettiest people...but they all look the same, for the most part.



Barragan, Shunsui, Urahara, Grimmjow, Kenpanchi, H2 Ichigo.....ect

How are these characters not detailed?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Barragan, Shunsui, Urahara, Grimmjow, Kenpanchi, Zangetsu, H2 Ichigo.....ect
> 
> How are these characters not detailed?



i was hoping more for pictures than just the names of characters, since those can be drawn well _and_ badly...

Barragan, since he has to be drawn as an old guy or a skull, is usually detailed, sure. most of the characters you've named are older, and thus have lined faces, so they look more detailed, but they don't make up the majority of bleach, and Grimmjow sure as hell isn't that detailed...well, aside from his mask - most of his face is basically Ichigo's, over a curlier version of Kenji from the Vizard's hairstyle. 

as for H2 Ichigo -



one picture, sure, but the only times he's appeared "detailed" to me have been when most of him is covered with motion lines i.e. when he's screaming, to show the reiatsu output.

Urahara's never seemed that detailed to me, either.


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> I said not all of em, pay attention man



Except most of his panels are like that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2010)

a lot more panels of Kubo's undetailed, poor art have been shown than any of his detailed art. i'd prefer examples of detailed art to just, you know, names of characters.


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

Just look at this shit 

ch.11
ch.11
ch.11


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

I can find more pages that look poor than ones that are remarkable.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2010)

MdB said:


> Just look at this shit
> 
> ch.11
> ch.11
> ch.11



hahahaha

furthermore -

ch.11
ch.11

90% emptiness and textures, with a few lines. no detail.

not to mention:

ch.11


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2010)

Kishimoto's art is much worse.

Kubo's art is just average.


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> ch.11



At least that one isn't a spread.

ch.11


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> i was hoping more for pictures than just the names of characters, since those can be drawn well _and_ badly...
> 
> Barragan, since he has to be drawn as an old guy or a skull, is usually detailed, sure. most of the characters you've named are older, and thus have lined faces, so they look more detailed, but they don't make up the majority of bleach, and Grimmjow sure as hell isn't that detailed...well, aside from his mask - most of his face is basically Ichigo's, over a curlier version of Kenji from the Vizard's hairstyle.
> 
> ...



His hat disagrees 

Kubo just has features over his characters with empty backgrounds, thats all he basicly good for, the rest he sucks and so far I am still right when I say he draws better females than Kishi and Oda.


----------



## Fang (Jun 27, 2010)

Kishomoto's background art is generally set in the same setting: fuck tons of trees, small panels built into bigger ones, and the same for the urban settings

repetitive as fuck not an improvement over Kubo at all


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

Link removed

This happened 3 months ago. I repeat, 3 months....


----------



## Neelon (Jun 27, 2010)

MdB said:


> Just look at this shit
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed



Your voice...Do not raise your voice like that.

Link removed

The level of detail on Aizen's finger...Genius.


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

Link removed

Bleach is a wasteland of useless panels, pages and sometimes even chapters.


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Your voice...Do not raise your voice like that.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> The level of detail on Aizen's finger...Genius.





Memorable chapter.


----------



## Winzerd (Jun 27, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Your voice...Do not raise your voice like that.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> The level of detail on Aizen's finger...Genius.



 

Good one, almost forgot about that panel.



Pervy Fox said:


> Kubo just has features over his characters with empty backgrounds, thats all he basicly good for, the rest he sucks and so far I am still right when I say he draws better females than Kishi and Oda.



Sorry, but anything with detail and Kubo in the same sentence just does not work out, including character art. I'll agree with you to an extent though, as Bleach is really only readable for the characters and how pretty they look. That explains why the trash only appeals to teenage fangirls who are gaga over Grimmjow and Aizen, and pubescent teenage boys who love comparing who is hotter between Yoruichi, Matsumoto, Rukia, and Orihime.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 27, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> His hat disagrees
> 
> Kubo just has features over his characters with empty backgrounds, thats all he basicly good for, the rest he sucks and so far I am still right when I say he draws better females than Kishi and Oda.



yes, but does that mean he's a better artist? I wouldn't say so tbh.


----------



## KBL (Jun 27, 2010)

I love OP, but one of it's flaws it's the art... i can't say i follow One piece for the art.

Kubo art >>>>> Kishimoto >>>> Oda art...
sorry...






I can't take designs like these seriously. 

Of course, he can make great designs like Whitebeard, Marco, Ace or Croc but those are exceptions.


----------



## valerian (Jun 27, 2010)

Tom is not amused. 



MdB said:


> Link removed
> 
> This happened 3 months ago. I repeat, 3 months....



And yet people said the recent flashback in One Piece dragged on


----------



## KBL (Jun 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Tom is not amused.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet people said the recent flashback in One Piece dragged on



The worst thing about it, it's that i like Tom, but his design, oh god, my eyes...

The admirals have great designs... i forgot about them


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> yes, but does that mean he's a better artist? I wouldn't say so tbh.



No Im not saying he's a better artist, just characters, thats it, the rest he sucks, I really dont give a rats ass whos better out of the three, all Im saying is Kubo is probably better off as a doujin artist than a Shounen.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 27, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Your voice...Do not raise your voice like that.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> The level of detail on Aizen's finger...Genius.



Best page in Bleach


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 27, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> I love OP, but one of it's flaws it's the art... i can't say i follow One piece for the art.
> 
> Kubo art >>>>> Kishimoto >>>> Oda art...
> sorry...
> ...


I lol'd.

Being unique is a good thing. Oda creates characters that are all different, in both design and personality. Tom is a fishman, so of course he's not going to look like a normal person. Oda does have a thing for drawing ugly women but again, Kokoro's a mermaid and in the Odaverse mermaids grow up to be ugly.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 27, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Barragan, Urahara, H2 Ichigo, Shunsui, Grimmjow, not to mention he draws the best females out of the big three.
> 
> and before you counter with Hancock, Yoruichi beats her in that department.



Women in Bleach look like porn actresses. And not of the natural types...


----------



## Cash (Jun 27, 2010)

comparing these characters. just reminded me of the ugliest character ever. he started out looking cool, wtf was kubo thinking with that form


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 27, 2010)

Ganta said:


> he started out looking cool, wtf was kubo thinking with that form



When Halloween comes around, he will have the last laugh


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> *Women in Bleach look like porn actresses.* And not of the natural types...


Thats because they're anime 


Ganta said:


> comparing these characters. just reminded me of the ugliest character ever. he started out looking cool, wtf was kubo thinking with that form



Dont forget Tousen


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 27, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Thats because they're anime


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 27, 2010)

Does the face on the right resemble Yoruichi or is it just me


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

Kairouseki said:


>



Those are Oda's favorite type, so what ever floats his boat


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Thats because they're anime



This is the most retarded thing I've heard today. 

Begging for negging.


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Does the face on the right resemble Yoruichi or is it just me



Yeah. All the females from Bleach look a lot like each other too.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

MdB said:


> This is the most retarded thing I've heard today.
> 
> Begging for negging.



You obviously can not take sarcasm *sigh*


----------



## p-lou (Jun 27, 2010)

man

u guys sure like to talk about naruto bleach and one piece a lot


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> You obviously can not take sarcasm



That's because it's hard to notice sarcasm when it's written like that. We're on a message board, not on Skype.


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

But fuck that, you actually used it as a retord. That can barely be categorized as sarcasm compared to red herring.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

MdB said:


> That's because it's hard to notice sarcasm when it's written like that. We're on a message board, not on Skype.



I can post whatever the hell I want to, this thread has been off topic for like 10 pages anyway and If you dont like my comments, simply ignore and stop taking things so seriously.


----------



## 8 (Jun 27, 2010)

p-lou said:


> man
> 
> u guys sure like to talk about naruto bleach and one piece a lot



they secretly adore these series


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> I can post whatever the hell I want to, this thread has been off topic for like 10 pages anyway and If you dont like my comments, simply ignore and stop taking things so seriously.



You said that I didn't get your retarded attempt at sarcasm, I said in return why it was hard to notice it, and now you?re rambling about shit that is completely irrelevant. Additionally, the last part of your sentence is drenched in irony.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2010)

Amazing conversation . Keep it up guys .


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

MdB said:


> You said that I didn't get your retarded attempt at sarcasm, I said in return why it was hard to notice it, and now you’re rambling about shit that is completely irrelevant. Additionally, the last part of your sentence is drenched in irony.



I merely made a  simple joke and your like "THIS IS THE MOST RETARDED SHIT EVERZ" and you cant even fucking ignore that, Now how is that hard to notice it? your just spamming bleach pics on trying to make a name for your self but ultimately failed, try again dude..


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> I merely made a stupid simple joke and your like "THIS IS THE MOST RETARDED SHIT EVERZ" and you cant even fucking ignore that,



You're the kind of fruitcake to put ''TITS ASS OR GTFO'' in his title name, and you suddenly expect me to take a remark that lacks any sort of wit as a joke?



Pervy Fox said:


> your just spamming bleach pics on trying to make a name for your self but ultimately failed, try again dude..



Thing is, I wasn't spamming Bleach pics but rather pointing out how terrible Kubo's panel framework is. Although it seems you lack the necessary brain cells to come to such an obvious conclusion. Your last-ditch effort by saying I want to make a name out of myself is hilariously stupid.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2010)

Can't you guys take this to pm's or something ?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 27, 2010)

Definitely Bleach. In fact, we're just talking about action-shounen manga, I'd say Bleach is the only one that's really just terrible all around.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 27, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Amazing conversation . Keep it up guys .



that was sarcasm, am I right?  



Pervy Fox said:


> I merely made a  simple joke and your like "THIS IS THE MOST RETARDED SHIT EVERZ" and you cant even fucking ignore that, Now how is that hard to notice it? your just spamming bleach pics on trying to make a name for your self but ultimately failed, try again dude..



neat sig and avy, may I ask what is it from?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Can't you guys take this to pm's or something ?


Its alright Im done with him anyway, it seems my posts have some sort affection on him for everything I say, Jokes are serious buisness.


Kellögem said:


> neat sig and avy, may I ask what is it from?



Final Fantasy 13


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 27, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Final Fantasy 13



I see, thx...

anyway Fairy Tail was the worst shounen when I dropped it imo and I bet it still is (not sure thought).. naruto is just a little bit better and dont read Bleach recently and OP at all..


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 27, 2010)

Bleach is the worst manga I've ever had the misfortune of reading. It literally gets worse and worse each chapter. None of the power-ups make any sense whatsoever, the plot is obviously being created on the spot, and then of course there's lolaizen.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 27, 2010)

When you want to talk about worst, Naruto and Fairy Tail come to mind.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 27, 2010)

bleach? not sure about fairytail, never read it, although rave was awesome


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Its alright Im done with him anyway, it seems my posts have some sort affection on him for everything I say, Jokes are serious buisness.



So now you're on a self-serving crusade when you were the one who started this shit? You live in grand delusions, buddy.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

MdB said:


> So now you're on a self-serving crusade when you were the one who started this shit? You live in grand delusions, buddy.



Wait what??? your the one who got in my ass and started babbling how retarded my post was, I wasnt even saying anything to you, so I dont know what the hell your talking about, your mind must be cluster fucked.


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 27, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Wait what??? your the one who got in my ass and started babbling how retarded my post was, I wasnt even saying anything to you, so I dont know what the hell your talking about, your mind must be cluster fucked.



man your set is so hot

have you rubbed one out to that?

i just did


----------



## p-lou (Jun 27, 2010)

me too


----------



## p-lou (Jun 27, 2010)

looks a lot like fat catcher ava


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 27, 2010)

fat catcher the best


----------



## p-lou (Jun 27, 2010)

he's a pretty swell guy


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 27, 2010)

someday i'll read touch

just because of fat catcher


----------



## p-lou (Jun 27, 2010)

and then you'll read his other stuff

because there will always be a fat catcher


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 27, 2010)

and maybe just maybe

i'll learn his true name


----------



## p-lou (Jun 27, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 27, 2010)

what the fuck happened to this thread


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 27, 2010)

i will need it

the man is shrouded in mistery


----------



## p-lou (Jun 27, 2010)

i don't even remember his name


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 27, 2010)

taiga said:


> how is this more realistic and anatomically correct?
> 
> honestly, i think kishimoto is the better artist out of the 3. i know his females don't look like females, but besides that his art is more realistic and *anatomically correct*.



That's why most people complain that a certain character looks fat.


----------



## taiga (Jun 27, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> That's why most people complain that a certain character looks fat.



who would that be?


----------



## MdB (Jun 27, 2010)

Pervy Fox said:


> Wait what??? your the one who got in my ass and started babbling how retarded my post was, I wasnt even saying anything to you, so I dont know what the hell your talking about, your mind must be cluster fucked.



I'm going to keep this as simple as possible since you act like a special needs child, and frankly, I can cover an entire valley with the amount of bullshit you're spewing.

You: made a humourless joke instead of an refutation.

Me: said something scornful because I thought your remark was a serious reply.

You: said it was sarcasm.

Me: said I didn't know that seeing as it was hard to notice any sarcasm, especially on a message board.

You: acting all victimized after my reason for not noticing your sarcastic wit and saying that you can do whatever you want to do when I never said you couldn't.

Us: Arguing back and forth

You: quiting under the pretense of making an indirect reply that was aimed towards me.

Your talent of cleverly making shit up rivals your intellect.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2010)

Maybe I should try reverse phsycology . 

Yeah guys you should DEFINITELY continue this TOTALLY RELEVANT conversation in here !


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 27, 2010)

I AGREE WITH BLINKEY YOU GUYS CONTINUE THIS I CANT WAIT TO SEE ONE PIECE WIN


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2010)

Nova said:


> I AGREE WITH BLINKEY YOU GUYS CONTINUE THIS I CANT WAIT TO SEE ONE PIECE WIN



Turn off capslock please .


----------



## taiga (Jun 27, 2010)

it's not that hard to tell when somebody's being sarcastic on the internet.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 27, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Turn off capslock please .



NAH THATS MY THING NOW IM COOL LIKE POP AND TURQUOISE NOW


----------



## Blinky (Jun 27, 2010)

taiga said:


> it's not that hard to tell when somebody's being sarcastic on the internet.



I just hate capslock .


----------



## Blueprint (Jun 27, 2010)

One Piece.


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 27, 2010)

You forgot to finish. Is awesome.


----------



## Blueprint (Jun 27, 2010)

Kairouseki said:


> You forgot to finish. Is awesome.



One Piece is awesome.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 28, 2010)

SasuNaru=YUM said:


> One Piece is awesome.



YOU FORGOT TO FINISH.

ONE PIECE IS AWESOME IS AWESOME.


----------



## Winzerd (Jun 28, 2010)

ONE PIECE IS BEYOND AWESUM!!!

Not.

/dun flame me


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 28, 2010)

Your loss                    .


----------



## taiga (Jun 28, 2010)

i think you should get into better anime.


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## taiga (Jun 28, 2010)

lol, that was so funny i spit my pacifier out of my mouth.


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 28, 2010)

Um...                        .


----------



## taiga (Jun 28, 2010)

it's sarcasm. those no you images were never funny,.


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 28, 2010)

Wait, what was the topic again? Oh yeah, One Piece being awesome. Discuss!


----------



## taiga (Jun 28, 2010)

and what i meant by my pacifier comment: only a baby would find that funny.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 28, 2010)

worst shonen manga out right now has to be tokiro


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 28, 2010)

MdB said:


> I'm going to keep this as simple as possible since you act like a special needs child, and frankly, I can cover an entire valley with the amount of bullshit you're spewing.
> 
> You: made a humourless joke instead of an refutation.
> 
> ...



You really like being wrong do you?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 28, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> worst shonen manga out right now has to be tokiro



First time I've heard this opinion .


----------



## MdB (Jun 28, 2010)

MakeEmum said:


> You really like being wrong do you?



This basically amounts to nothing.


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 28, 2010)

MdB said:


> This basically amounts to nothing.



ok I was just trolling


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 28, 2010)

MdB said:


> You're the kind of fruitcake to put ''TITS ASS OR GTFO'' in his title name, and you suddenly expect me to take a remark that lacks any sort of wit as a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is, I wasn't spamming Bleach pics but rather pointing out how terrible Kubo's panel framework is. Although it seems you lack the necessary brain cells to come to such an obvious conclusion. Your last-ditch effort by saying I want to make a name out of myself is hilariously stupid.



Man i don't know, compared to kishi and oda, kubo's shit is pretty mint at times.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Orxon (Jun 28, 2010)

Is there any point to this thread other than just trashing Bleach? It's well known that Kubo sucks so I don't see the sense in piling up pages and pages of evidence.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 28, 2010)

dunno, but this thread entertains me, keep up the trashing...


----------



## newbieFans (Jun 28, 2010)

as for me...I don't like harem manga and childish art style...it always reminds me that why I'm still read manga at my mid 20.


----------



## Neelon (Jun 28, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> worst shonen manga out right now has to be tokiro



I seriously hope you didn't mean Toriko. For your sanity.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 28, 2010)

Neelon said:


> I seriously hope you didn't mean Toriko. For your sanity.



i think that he is using some kind of a code  
Tokiro -> T stands for B, O for L, K for E, I for A, R for C, and a second O for H 
he meant Bleach


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitely One Piece

It's so good that It's bad. Oda is clearly doing it wrong . He needs to follow Kubo's example .


----------



## Addy (Jun 28, 2010)

p-lou said:


> berserk          .



i agree. berserk does not follow any kind of shounen rules, or standers. worst shounen ever


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 28, 2010)

Addy said:


> i agree. berserk does not follow any kind of shounen rules, or standers. worst shounen ever



Berserk sucks so bad that It's not good enough to be a shonen so they made it a seinin .


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 28, 2010)

Neelon said:


> I seriously hope you didn't mean Toriko. For your sanity.



Toriko is boring as fuck. Its a poor mans HXH.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 28, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Toriko is boring as fuck. Its a poor mans HXH.



It seems that you are blind read it and see that nothing like HxH


----------



## Blinky (Jun 28, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Toriko is boring as fuck. Its a poor mans HXH.



Oddly enough this is the first time I've ever heard someone badmouth Toriko .


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 28, 2010)

So anyways, I don't read the series, but after reading just 2 random chapters plus those pages with Obama, Air Gear surely qualifies. 
Filled with mind-boggling dialogues.
And it's almost at 300 chapters?


----------



## Akatora (Jun 28, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> So anyways, I don't read the series, but after reading just 2 random chapters plus those pages with Obama, Air Gear surely qualifies.
> Filled with mind-boggling dialogues.
> And it's almost at 300 chapters?




Air gear wasn't bad at first imo it was pretty fine ofcause the fanservice was great, but something happend around the time Iki had meet Sora


for my own case I dropped the series shortly afterwards, Since it lost my interest, still good art though


----------



## Neelon (Jun 28, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Toriko is boring as fuck. Its a poor mans HXH.



Wut? It resembles HxH how?
I can't think of anything similar between these two series.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 28, 2010)

toriko is better than HxH


----------



## Blinky (Jun 28, 2010)

Nuzzie said:


> toriko is better than HxH



I think so too .


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2010)

I disagree, although Toriko is a good series.


----------



## Gallant (Jun 28, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> Toriko is boring as fuck. Its a poor mans HXH.



Toriko vs. Tommyrod disagrees with you

Trick 282
Trick 282
Trick 282


----------



## MdB (Jun 28, 2010)

How can Toriko be a poor Hunter x Hunter knock-off when both manga share barely any similarities?


----------



## velvet-prosthesis (Jun 28, 2010)

I read very few shounen mangas so far (I prefer seinen). And it's not like I think Naruto is great either.

But for some reason, I had really high hopes for Fairy Tail, and it turned out be disappointing for me. Mostly because I don't think the characters are individualized. Excepting for Ezra and very others, it's like all of them share the same personality type...
And the author tends to start super-powerful fights with extensively elaborated explanation dialogues that just makes me lose my interest.

Yet I have the feeling I missed this manga's true potential by giving up too soon...  Or not?


----------



## KBL (Jun 28, 2010)

velvet-prosthesis said:


> I read very few shounen mangas so far (I prefer seinen). And it's not like I think Naruto is great either.
> 
> But for some reason, I had really high hopes for Fairy Tail, and it turned out be disappointing for me. Mostly because I don't think the characters are individualized. Excepting for Ezra and very others, it's like all of them share the same personality type...
> And the author tends to start super-powerful fights with extensively elaborated explanation dialogues that just makes me lose my interest.
> ...


In wich arc you left?


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 28, 2010)

Nuzzie said:


> toriko is better than HxH



Ant arc shits on toriko running around eating mutated animals.


----------



## KizaruTaicho (Jun 28, 2010)

Any body that say bleach is this worst dosent read enough manga.  Ippo is the worst it use to be so good then ippo got so fucking annoying with miyata dickride that I had to drop it,I had stop right before the fight itagaki had with the karate guy.It didnt help that I heard that  miyatas punch actually blinded some one because his punch was as fast as lightning and that some guy had magic hands like WTF?


----------



## velvet-prosthesis (Jun 28, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> In wich arc you left?



Somewhere near the end of the second arc (lullaby arc I think?) Yes, perhaps it was too soon. Please tell me the beginning is just the most uninteresting part of the manga (though I enjoyed Ezra's character).


----------



## KBL (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh you missed a lot.


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 28, 2010)

hunter x boring


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 28, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> Oh you missed a lot.



Only thing he missed is Phantom arc and early Festival arc. The rest can go to hell, especially Oracion Shit and land of the shitty cats.


----------



## KBL (Jun 28, 2010)

Turquoise said:


> Only thing he missed is Phantom arc and early Festival arc. The rest can go to hell, especially Oracion Shit and land of the shitty cats.



He missed

Phantom Lord
Loke Arc ( it was short, i know)
Tower or Paradise (lol gerard)
Fighting festival (It was great.)
Oraci?n 6 (Yeah.. shit)
And the current arc...

I think he MISSED a lot indeed. 
And we have for the future, Guildarts, Ivan, Black dragon,etc.


----------



## Kaiman (Jun 28, 2010)

Dorohedoro


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 28, 2010)

taiga said:


> who would that be?



Lets see. There have been people who complained that Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Hinata... and probably any other character that only fanboys/fangirls care about look fatter because Kishimoto can't draw proportions right. It's not like it's a new phenomenon or anything.

Despite Kubo's bland designs even his are more anatomically correct.


----------



## taiga (Jun 28, 2010)

they look fatter because of their clothes. durr.

legs that are 20 feet long isn't anatomically correct.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 28, 2010)

Who the hell has 20 foot legs ?


----------



## taiga (Jun 28, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Who the hell has 20 foot legs ?


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 28, 2010)

taiga said:


> they look fatter because of their clothes. durr.
> 
> legs that are 20 feet long isn't anatomically correct.



Yeah you can totally tell Ulq has twenty foot legs under that trench coat.


----------



## taiga (Jun 28, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> Yeah you can totally tell Ulq has twenty foot legs under that trench coat.



yeah, you're right. he just might be using stilts.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 28, 2010)

He isn't really human though ....


----------



## taiga (Jun 28, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> He isn't really human though ....



nice strawman


----------



## Blinky (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Yammy had like 6 legs at one point so.... I don't think arrancar have to be human proportioned .


----------



## p-lou (Jun 28, 2010)

Kaiman said:


> Dorohedoro



it's poopy shounen manga


----------



## taiga (Jun 28, 2010)

ulquiorra's just one example. haven't you even paid attention? there's other characters drawn like that.


----------



## p-lou (Jun 28, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> hunter x boring



ive never read this is it good?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 28, 2010)

taiga said:


> ulquiorra's just one example. haven't you even paid attention? there's other characters drawn like that.



Ah ok . Ulqy isn't a good example really .


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 28, 2010)

p-lou said:


> ive never read this is it good?


you'd like it

it's as the title sugests

it's boring


----------



## taiga (Jun 28, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Ah ok . Ulqy isn't a good example really .



yeah he is actually.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah, we can totally see those legs under his clothing.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 28, 2010)

He's not even human so does it matter shit if he's not proportioned correctly ?


----------



## p-lou (Jun 28, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> you'd like it
> 
> it's as the title sugests
> 
> it's boring



is it long, too?

and what happened to happy fat catcher eating?


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 28, 2010)

p-lou said:


> ive never read this is it good?



Starts off interesting. Lot of text and crappy artwork but it has its moments


----------



## taiga (Jun 28, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Yeah, we can totally see those legs under his clothing.



what could they be then?




BlinkyEC said:


> He's not even human so does it matter shit if he's not proportioned correctly ?



yes.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 28, 2010)

taiga said:


> yes.



Wow . ok I'm bored with you . 


What's the fat catcher from ?


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 28, 2010)

p-lou said:


> is it long, too?
> 
> and what happened to happy fat catcher eating?



yes

it's long very very long

i wanted to try a little of intimidating fat catcher

you don't wanna mess with fat catcher when he's angry


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 28, 2010)

hate ant arc but exam til york shin is awesome yo


----------



## p-lou (Jun 28, 2010)

shadowlords said:


> Starts off interesting. Lot of text and crappy artwork but it has its moments



is the text about stuff that's boring?  like buying a cell phone?  and does it interrupt action sequences and bog it down a lot?



BlinkyEC said:


> What's the fat catcher from ?



touch



The Doctor said:


> yes
> 
> it's long very very long
> 
> ...



but fat catcher is a nice sweet guy not a big meanie head


----------



## Blinky (Jun 29, 2010)

I haven't read a sports manga in a while ... 

Might try out Touch .


----------



## p-lou (Jun 29, 2010)

it's fantastic

i heart it

bunches


----------



## Blinky (Jun 29, 2010)

What is it about it that maks it really good ?


----------



## p-lou (Jun 29, 2010)

because i'm too lazy to write anything myself

Chapter 294 raw

i hold no responsibility if you're dumb enough to highlight the spoilers

seriously don't do it

and don't read it's page on wiki either

just don't


----------



## Blinky (Jun 29, 2010)

> lazy, perverted, sloppy looking guy who sits around eating and reading mangas.



Hey I'm in this ! 

Half read the description I'll read a few chapters later . 

And of course I avoided the spoilers .


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 29, 2010)

taiga said:


> yeah he is actually.



him having his legs a little long in one panel doesn't disprove much


----------



## taiga (Jun 29, 2010)

i found that picture on google. if i had the patience to look for more, i'd post more pictures of different characters drawn with long legs. there's been several panels of ichigo with really long legs.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2010)

taiga said:


> i found that picture on google. if i had the patience to look for more, i'd post more pictures of different characters drawn with long legs. there's been several panels of ichigo with really long legs.



well then post them. shit nothing can be as bad as kishi's uninspiring shit. everything looks so dull and dead. Bleach might not have backgrounds but it definitely has more facial expressions, better body postures than naruto.

Bleach's character designs aside from some shitty espada releases are also leaps and bounds above naruto's. pain? lol, konan? lol a dude with a flower in his head, yahiko? lol recolored naruto.


*Spoiler*: __ 








why can't kishi be that creative? He used to have a nice art style going on up until the time skip.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2010)

Kishi is that creative, didn't you see Amegakure?  Or the intricate details of Pain destroying Konoha?


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 29, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> why can't kishi be that creative? He used to have a nice art style going on up until the time skip.


his style had degraded before the timeskip happened, it's not like a switch flipped once the TS began


----------



## Monna (Jun 29, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> well then post them. shit nothing can be as bad as kishi's uninspiring shit. everything looks so dull and dead. Bleach might not have backgrounds but it definitely has more facial expressions, better body postures than naruto.
> 
> Bleach's character designs aside from some shitty espada releases are also leaps and bounds above naruto's. pain? lol, konan? lol a dude with a flower in his head, yahiko? lol recolored naruto.
> 
> ...


I know you're just trolling, but...


----------



## Blastrix (Jun 29, 2010)

^i dont think he was trolling  (i completely agree with him... Kishi was alot more creative back in part 1)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 29, 2010)

Ichigo has alot of facial expressions! just look at all of his shocked expressions each chapter!

Another example would be Aizen  and especially after he went through his condom transformation. It was beautiful.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 29, 2010)

Freezing

ugh


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 29, 2010)

Akatora said:


> Air gear wasn't bad at first imo it was pretty fine ofcause the fanservice was great, but something happend around the time Iki had meet Sora
> 
> 
> for my own case I dropped the series shortly afterwards, Since it lost my interest, still good art though



I have to ask, were the dialogues incomprehensible from the start like in ch230 and 231?
(Well actually, not just the dialogues....)


----------



## Monna (Jun 29, 2010)

Blastrix said:


> ^i dont think he was trolling  (i completely agree with him... Kishi was alot more creative back in part 1)


That fact that he was praising Bleach for its art indicates that he was trolling.


Edward Newgate said:


> Another example would be Aizen  and especially after he went through his condom transformation. It was beautiful.


Drawing Aizen's face over and over was too much of a daunting task for Kubo.


----------



## Neelon (Jun 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Or the intricate details of Pain destroying Konoha?



Yeah the intricate details showing that Kishimoto is the master of art inconsistencies


----------



## Blastrix (Jun 29, 2010)

Paul the SK said:


> That fact that he was praising Bleach for it's art is enough for that post to be considered a troll.



So im a troll because i like the art of bleach better than naruto? IMO kubo is at least being creative, in some aspects (not counting background lol), while the art of naruto is just dull and boring. But just because i think that, it does not make me a troll.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jun 29, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn is the worst, by far.
Bleach and Naruto sucks too.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 29, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> I have to ask, were the dialogues incomprehensible from the start like in ch230 and 231?
> (Well actually, not just the dialogues....)



I read up to when the hero became king of tornado (or something like this).  

And well right from the beginning the story made no sense. As if there was chapters missing.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 29, 2010)

Paul the SK said:


> That fact that he was praising Bleach for its art indicates that he was trolling.



that's dumb. lots of people think bleach has great art, it doesn't make them trolls.


----------



## MdB (Jun 29, 2010)

The main reason why Bleach's art sucks donkey balls. Too much emphasis on trivial shit.


----------



## Blastrix (Jun 29, 2010)

^haha nice comparrison. I can see why it would bother alot of people if you are following it weekly. (It doesnt bother me though. I let chapters stack up, and read them in one go.)


----------



## MdB (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, I tried to read one of the recent volumes in the tankobon format, but even then, it still doesn't flow and it drastically hampers the pacing. I'm always going to notice a blatant lack of content.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 29, 2010)

You are doing it wrong. That's why.

You have to read several volume at once to really see the true beauty of Bleach.


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 29, 2010)

p-lou said:


> is the text about stuff that's boring?  like buying a cell phone?  and does it interrupt action sequences and bog it down a lot?



Sometimes it is but that's the same with every manga. The text is mainly for explaining things or showing someone's thoughts during a fight which is kind of interesting in it's own way but when it happens every damn fight it gets redundant and boring. 

In the end the text is alright. Give HxH a shot. York Shin was one of the best arcs in all of manga


----------



## taiga (Jun 29, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Ichigo has alot of facial expressions! just look at all of his shocked expressions each chapter!
> 
> Another example would be Aizen  and especially after he went through his condom transformation. It was beautiful.



that was so gay, haha. this is why i barely read bleach anymore.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2010)

Blastrix said:


> ^i dont think he was trolling  (i completely agree with him... Kishi was alot more creative back in part 1)



So you're telling me that this
Chapter 294 raw

Looks better than this?
Chapter 294 raw

The trolling has gotta stop


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jun 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> So you're telling me that this
> Chapter 294 raw
> 
> Looks better than this?
> ...



I can do that to.

Chapter 294 raw

Chapter 294 raw

Even though in the part 2 example you provided Sakura looks like complete shit anyway, she looks like a grey alien in a crude wig.

Kishi picked up his game during the Pain invasion but allot of the earlier Part 2 arcs look awful with this hideous minimalistic style.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree part 2 Naruto is bland compared to part 1.. even if the latter had some screwed up proportions and faces its at least not as sterile and boring as part 2. I'd prefer part 1 style over part 2 anytime.


----------



## Neelon (Jun 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> So you're telling me that this
> Chapter 294 raw
> 
> Looks better than this?
> ...



Worst.Comparison.Ever

Dumb post is dumb.


----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2010)

Attempting to use early Naruto/part 1 art when almost 70% after Kishimoto's 180 degree spin in part 2 doesn't work.


----------



## Oxymoron (Jun 29, 2010)

Not to mention those scans from part 1 are of bad quality so it seems like his recent art is better but thats not the case.

But how can anyone say that the art in any of the shounens mentioned here is bad. Seriously they are all talented mangakas (well, if we are talking about art) and they are working a weekly manga, of course that the quality cannot be the same as in Berserk, Boti or similar works which are released whenever the author feels he can be arsed to draw.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 29, 2010)

Oxymoron said:


> Not to mention those scans from part 1 are of bad quality so it seems like his recent art is better but thats not the case.
> 
> But how can anyone say that the art in any of the shounens mentioned here is bad. Seriously they are all talented mangakas (well, if we are talking about art) and they are working a weekly manga, of course that the quality cannot be the same as in Berserk, Boti or similar works which are released whenever the author feels he can be arsed to draw.



Im not a big shounen fan but most weekly shounen I read had better / more detailed art than Naruto or Bleach.

like Psyren, D Gray-man (now its monthly) and even Fairy Tail.

so being a weekly manga in no excuse.


----------



## Winzerd (Jun 29, 2010)

Oxymoron said:


> But how can anyone say that the art in any of the shounens mentioned here is bad. Seriously they are all talented mangakas (well, if we are talking about art) and they are working a weekly manga, of course that the quality cannot be the same as in Berserk, Boti or similar works which are released whenever the author feels he can be arsed to draw.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree, the detail on Aizen's mullet is astonishing.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 29, 2010)

What a beautiful feet.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 29, 2010)

Someone get the image of the last page on the current one piece chapter and edit Luffy screaming "One Piece is Weak!"

"BITTER REALITY"

DERP DERP


----------



## Oxymoron (Jun 29, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> Im not a big shounen fan but most weekly shounen I read had better / more detailed art than Naruto or Bleach.
> 
> like Psyren, D Gray-man (now its monthly) and even Fairy Tail.
> 
> so being a weekly manga in no excuse.


That just means they are more talented. I could also list lots of mangas which have worse art then Naruto or Bleach.

My point is that you cannot really call either Kubo's or Kishimoto's (especially his, I think he is more talented that any of the shounens authors you listed, again speaking about art only) art shit or bad. Since we are in a world cup year I will make an analogy: Its like saying that Rooney is a shit footballer just because he has nothing on Messi.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jun 29, 2010)

This thread is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Neelon (Jun 29, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Someone get the image of the last page on the current one piece chapter and edit Luffy screaming "One Piece is Weak!"
> 
> "BITTER REALITY"
> 
> DERP DERP



The heart.

Philosophic.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 29, 2010)

Neelon said:


> The heart.
> 
> Philosophic.



It is the foundation of Western philosophy as we know it today.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't really think that any of the artist's mentioned here suck there bland and uncreative. The only creative thing kubo did in bleach was Allon and Kishimoto's creativity ended with.....with....damn it's all so bland ummm......kakuzu and hidan there, shit took me awhile.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2010)

Storminator Steel said:


> I can do that to.
> 
> Chapter 294 raw
> 
> ...



So this is just a "I can't refute his point so I'll just rummage words together post"?

Truthfully the second pic looks better than the first, it's clearer and "less rough" an overall more mature style.


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 29, 2010)

Oxymoron said:


> That just means they are more talented. I could also list lots of mangas which have worse art then Naruto or Bleach.
> 
> My point is that you cannot really call either Kubo's or Kishimoto's (especially his, I think he is more talented that any of the shounens authors you listed, again speaking about art only) art shit or bad. Since we are in a world cup year I will make an analogy: Its like saying that Rooney is a shit footballer just because he has nothing on Messi.



of course we are talking about shitty art for a shounen since its a topic about shounen mangas... kishi and kubo are professionals getting payment for drawing and having assistants yet their art is so weak. most fanarts I see for naruto are better than the actual stuff, I'd expect more from someone drawing manga for years, and while most mangakas improve their style over the years (see: soul eater) naruto and bleach are getting worse imo.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jun 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> So this is just a "I can't refute his point so I'll just rummage words together post"?



What part didn't you understand?



Mider T said:


> Truthfully the second pic looks better than the first, it's clearer and "less rough" an overall more mature style.



Your not serious.


----------



## Neelon (Jun 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Truthfully the second pic looks better than the first, it's clearer and "less rough" an overall more mature style.



"more *mature* style"


----------



## Oxymoron (Jun 29, 2010)

I could agree with "weak" but not bad or shitty.

However this Chapter 294 raw is really horrible, no shading, no expression,  just screams lazy. Well Kishimoto actually had the best art in Zabuza arc imo, which is another thing I can agree with you, its really strange that his art is actually not improving.

Well anyhow, since both mangas are shit, its not worth discussing more about its art styles.


----------



## MdB (Jun 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I can't come up with a counterargument so instead I'm just going to lie and dismiss his argument by saying that he rummaged my argument when he never did such a thing.



All I'm seeing is a massive heap of fallacies and denial. And I would like to hear how laziness denotes maturity.


----------



## KBL (Jun 29, 2010)

Oxymoron said:


> I could agree with "weak" but not bad or shitty.
> 
> However this Chapter 294 raw is really horrible, no shading, no expression,  just screams lazy. Well Kishimoto actually had the best art in Zabuza arc imo, which is another thing I can agree with you, its really strange that his art is actually not improving.
> 
> Well anyhow, since both mangas are shit, its not worth discussing more about its art styles.


What do you think of OP art?


----------



## MdB (Jun 29, 2010)

It's clean, simple and smooth. Definitely a *mature* piece of artwork. With extra emphasis on the meaning of the message that is filled to the brim with depth. 

Calling it now, his next wonderful attempt at symbolism is going to be something related to Christianity.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 29, 2010)

This thread


----------



## taiga (Jun 29, 2010)

MdB said:


> It's clean, simple and smooth. Definitely a *mature* piece of artwork. With extra emphasis on the meaning of the message that is filled to the brim with depth.
> 
> Calling it now, his next wonderful attempt at symbolism is going to be something related to Christianity.



ok lol, i laughed at this one.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Jun 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> So you're telling me that this
> Chapter 294 raw
> 
> Looks better than this?
> ...



i like the first one better because it has emotions put into the artwork. The second one looks too bland and like a blueprint on how to draw. So emotionless, so dull.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jun 29, 2010)

Kubo's art comes from the heart obviously. It's not his fault we're pitiful readers who can't appreciate the complex beauty that he has created


----------



## Kellogem (Jun 29, 2010)

I liked Kubos character designs originally thought... they were pretty stylish.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Truthfully the second pic looks better than the first, it's clearer and "less rough" an overall more mature style.



The second pic is an exercise in not giving a damn.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 29, 2010)

ITS CALLED A TROLL ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

ITS WHAT MIDER T DID

DERR


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 29, 2010)

Chapter 294 raw
the fact that that naruto is long gone makes naruto the worse manga currently.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 29, 2010)

True story


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2010)

ITT: People don't understand sloppy art and quality slate


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ITT: People don't understand sloppy art and quality slate





this is better than anything I've seen in the pain arc.


----------



## Winzerd (Jun 29, 2010)

MdB said:


> It's clean, simple and smooth. Definitely a *mature* piece of artwork. With extra emphasis on the meaning of the message that is filled to the brim with depth.
> 
> Calling it now, his next wonderful attempt at symbolism is going to be something related to Christianity.



HAHAHAHA.

Someone bring out the finger page again. That shit was the most entertaining page in the whole Bleach manga. Laughed my socks off at Aizen's finger taking the majority of the page, and the whole page itself used to highlight a mindfucked Ichigo with a "Dun raise your voice darling..." from Aizen.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Jun 29, 2010)

Man, I had forgotten that part-1 Naruto had kinda good art.  Much more appealing than the majority of part-2.



Winzerd said:


> HAHAHAHA.
> 
> Someone bring out the finger page again. That shit was the most entertaining page in the whole Bleach manga. Laughed my socks off at Aizen's finger taking the majority of the page, and the whole page itself used to highlight a mindfucked Ichigo with a "Dun raise your voice darling..." from Aizen.



That page had the most exquisitely drawn finger that has ever graced the wide realm of manga.


----------



## Blastrix (Jun 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> So you're telling me that this
> Link removed
> 
> Looks better than this?
> ...



Seems like people already gave you some answers, but dude its the creativity in the art im talking about. Like if you want to draw a sasuke mad, dont just change his facial expression, but be a little artistic about it. Thats what i think kishi did better in part 1. By the way i would much prefer the rough art rather than the "clean" art.

Here are some examples on some of my favourite moments in part 1:

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

BTW you seem to like the "clean" art, but its not like part 1 is that sketchy.... its just a different style. _This _is sketchy: Link removed (guess kishi had a bad day here)


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 30, 2010)

Blastrix said:


> BTW you seem to like the "clean" art, but its not like part 1 is that sketchy.... its just a different style. _This _is sketchy: Link removed (guess kishi had a bad day here)



Kishi just couldn't finish the chapter on schedule, that's why it looks like that. Same happened in the Kakuzu/Hidan arc with one of the chapters.
Probably got fixed in the tankobon.
At least that's what I heard.


----------



## Blastrix (Jun 30, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> Kishi just couldn't finish the chapter on schedule, that's why it looks like that. Same happened in the Kakuzu/Hidan arc with one of the chapters.
> Probably got fixed in the tankobon.
> At least that's what I heard.



mkay. It probably did


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 30, 2010)

One Piece. 


Go to island....meet people.....hear their back story........have a flashback......face the enemy and lose......'miraculously' come back..........defeat the enemy........party.

And fans jump on Oda's dick, like everything he does is the best.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 30, 2010)

Avon Barksdale.

Wake up....Eat....Spout BS....Sleep.

So much truth.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 30, 2010)

This thread should really just be renamed "most overrated Shounen Manga out right now," because the big 3 certainly aren't the worst.

Both One Piece and Naruto at least created vast and elaborate worlds for the adventure to take place in, instead of just sticking it in yet another high school.

And speaking as a girl, I Do find that Bleach actually has some of the "prettiest" character designs out of the 3. Even before I knew what Bleach was about (and how bad its plot is, the little that there is of it anyway), I found the characters really nice to look at. Kishimoto's characters had potential, but Kishimoto ruined much of it with horrible fashion sense. :|

The panneling may seem over-simplistic but I find it a nice use of contrast for dramatics (even if it ends up so over the top that it's more funny than dramatic). Also, even if the panneling is bad, it doesn't mean what he draws inside is bad. The most extreme example of this would be Oh! Great. I think he's one of the most batshit awesome manga artists out there (he does the most Amazing dynamic poses, details etc.), but damn his panneling is bad: I often have absolutely NO idea what's going on. That just makes them bad at panneling, not overall bad artists.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 30, 2010)

How Kishi draws when he can be arsed. 

That guy is one lazy friend. Evertime I see Sakura's face I want to kill myself.


----------



## Blastrix (Jun 30, 2010)

Mizura said:


> This thread should really just be renamed "most overrated Shounen Manga out right now," because the big 3 certainly aren't the worst.




Bleach and Naruto are definately not the worst at all. 

For the worst shounen manga i would nominate those rpg gag mangas, like dragon half or the dragon quest manga... They are way to predictable and boring IMO. The mangas in Weekly Shōnen Jump shouldnt actually be mentioned here, since they at least has _some_ quality


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 30, 2010)

Naruto by fucking far


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 30, 2010)

Avon Barksdale said:


> One Piece.
> 
> 
> Go to island....meet people.....hear their back story........have a flashback......face the enemy and lose......'miraculously' come back..........defeat the enemy........party.
> ...




You can find a template in every manga if you want.

And how does having a template makes a manga worse than the others, when it's clearly not, and actually one of the better shounen out there?

So you can stop with your bullshit.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 30, 2010)

Blastrix said:


> For the worst shounen manga i would nominate those rpg gag mangas, like dragon half or the dragon quest manga... They are way to predictable and boring IMO. The mangas in Weekly Shōnen Jump shouldnt actually be mentioned here, since they at least has _some_ quality


Exactly! I remembered reading a particularly boring one of that type, but I forgot which one it was exactly, maybe the Dragon Quest one. Goddamn it was so bland.


----------



## KBL (Jun 30, 2010)

Avon Barksdale said:


> One Piece.
> 
> 
> *And fans jump on Oda's dick, like everything he does is the best.*


Dunno about the first part, OP is great but is overrated as hell.

The bolded part however it's true.


----------



## Neelon (Jun 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ITT: People don't understand sloppy art and quality slate



Yeah of course.

Link removed
No emotion, no feeling. Totally bland.

And this is high quality stuff :
Link removed
Link removed
Amazing. Flabbergasting. Emotional. Breathtaking.

The best: 
Link removed
One page of non stop emo Sasuke.



Yeah part II is obviously better in everything.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Amazing stuff right there.

But the best is yet to come!


----------



## MdB (Jun 30, 2010)

It's obvious that at this point Mider T is just full of shit.

Link removed

Link removed

The latter looks like something from a coloring book, not a professionally drawn comic book like the former.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 30, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 awesome :33
 art is not everything, uchiha's pride made up


----------



## Neelon (Jun 30, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressive. Really. After watching this, Miura and Inoue should go back to art school.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 30, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Impressive. Really. After watching this, Miura and Inoue should go back to art school.



They are worthy to be Kishimoto assistants 
Hiroaki can do Naruto backgrounds
Inoue and Miura can draw the characters
Atsushi Ōkubo on the toners
Matsuena on the ecchi parts
Urasawa and Kishiro the plot
Togashi taking the hiatus periods
and Kishimoto can GTFO


----------



## Punpun (Jun 30, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Amazing stuff right there.
> 
> But the best is yet to come!



How come I can't see your image.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Well now it's working.



Han Solo said:


> How Kishi draws when he can be arsed.
> 
> That guy is one lazy friend. Evertime I see Sakura's face I want to kill myself.



True. He's very inconsistent. 
Those better panels might just be the result of the assistants having a good day.


lol speaking of Sakura

Link removed

Link removed

it's like he almost copied that Sasuke face there



Neelon said:


> And this is high quality stuff :
> Link removed
> Link removed
> Amazing. Flabbergasting. Emotional. Breathtaking.
> ...



Thank you for reminding me of those truly horrible chapters.


----------



## MdB (Jun 30, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> ^ch.41
> 
> it's like he almost copied that Sasuke face there



A master at unintentional comedy.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 30, 2010)

MdB said:


> A master at unintentional comedy.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jun 30, 2010)

I honestly don't get all the kishi hate. Every mangaka gets lazy and makes mistakes, let's not act like kishi's the only one doing it and everyone else is perfect. Imo part 2 of naruto is better drawn, because it appeals to me more than his art in part 1, now does that mean that everybody has the same opinion? No, but you have to respect the ones who prefer the second part's art to the first one. I get that mider t's reasoning is a little stupid because he cherry picked pages that are bad from part 1 and those that are good from part 2 and compared them, which resultated in part's 2 "victory", but you do have to admit that part 2 has more amazing background double spreads than part 1, at least that's how i remember it, and yes I do admit that those uchiha chapters with sasuke's Hawk trasformation were lazy and badly drawn, but you don't see me bashing kishi for that.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Yeah of course.
> 
> ch.41
> 
> ...



Yes  I mean seriously, can you not see the sloppiness in Part I?  Look how much cleaner it looks.

You can't tell me this doesn't look better or hold more emotion than anything in Part I Link removed


----------



## Amatsu (Jun 30, 2010)

Avon Barksdale said:


> One Piece.
> 
> 
> Go to island....meet people.....hear their back story........have a flashback......face the enemy and lose......'miraculously' come back..........defeat the enemy........party.
> ...



The only reason people dickride Oda is because unlike Kishi and Kubo; Oda isn't a lazy fuck that draws bland backgrounds or worse none at all. Not to mention ignoring his characters and plot so much that he has to make up ridiculous; out of the way plot twists that completely contradict everything that came before it.


----------



## taiga (Jun 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Yes  I mean seriously, can you not see the sloppiness in Part I?  Look how much cleaner it looks.
> 
> You can't tell me this doesn't look better or hold more emotion than anything in Part I Link removed



one of my favorite panels. (:

here's another good one:

part 2.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jul 1, 2010)

I just know Oda shits on the HST.

I also like reborn and bakuman.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 1, 2010)

It probably took Kishi 2 weeks to just to draw that one spread.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 1, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> The only reason people dickride Oda is because unlike Kishi and Kubo; Oda isn't a lazy fuck that draws bland backgrounds or worse none at all. Not to mention ignoring his characters and plot so much that he has to make up ridiculous; out of the way plot twists that completely contradict everything that came before it.



First of all, backgrounds=/=good series, second, Oda doesn't draw backgrounds his assistants do and finally *Avons Barksdale * easily touched upon why Oda's story is average at best [just like the rest].


----------



## c4nuclear (Jul 1, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> It probably took Kishi 2 weeks to just to draw that one spread.



You do know that naruto is a WEEKLY MANGA, don't you? If it took him 2 weeks to draw that one spread how many weeks did the whole chapter take?

Damn I'm so tired of the kishi bashing and hate in this thread, it's not even funny anymore. We all get that kishi is lazy and bad and the worst mangaka out there so you can stop trying to show us that.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 1, 2010)

> You do know that naruto is a WEEKLY MANGA, don't you? If it took him 2 weeks to draw that one spread how many weeks did the whole chapter take?



Never heard of Golden Week have you?


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jul 1, 2010)

Superstars said:


> First of all, backgrounds=/=good series, second, Oda doesn't draw backgrounds his assistants do.



How do you know?


----------



## p0l3r (Jul 1, 2010)

Where's the release the fanboys pic when you need one.  and I love the aizen finger pic I was laughing so hard!!


----------



## Kairouseki (Jul 1, 2010)

Oda is the god of shounen manga. Some of it may be a little cliché but what about Naruto and Bleach? Kishi pretty much pulls plot lines out of his ass every week and Kubo takes twenty chapters to do anything. One Piece is the only one of the big three that has been consistently good throughout its run and hasn't turned into a train wreck.

Edit: And since it seems we're on the topic of art now...

Spoilers from the latest chapter


----------



## Blinky (Jul 1, 2010)

Kairouseki said:


> Oda is the god of shounen manga. Some of it may be a little clich? but what about Naruto and Bleach? Kishi pretty much pulls plot lines out of his ass every week and Kubo takes twenty chapters to do anything. One Piece is the only one of the big three that has been consistently good throughout its run and hasn't turned into a train wreck.



So One Piece is better than Naruto and Bleach and that makes it godly ? lol .


----------



## Kairouseki (Jul 1, 2010)

It's better than pretty much any other shounen currently running and better than a lot of shounen that aren't any longer.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Jul 1, 2010)

can't tell which i hate more, die hard OP fans or OP haters

 there are plenty better manga than OP.  However, OP haters need freaking lives, give it a rest.


----------



## left4lol (Jul 1, 2010)

Why is it every time there is a thread about manga comparison always end up in extremely irritating flamewar between naruto, bleach and one piece ? 

some one need to lock this shit. and any further thread involving manga comparison.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 1, 2010)

left4lol said:


> Why is it every time there is a thread about manga comparison always end up in extremely irritating flamewar between naruto, bleach and one piece ?
> 
> *some one need to lock this shit. and any further thread involving manga comparison*.



Then you might as well close down KL2 because that's pretty much half the threads gone.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 1, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Then you might as well close down KL2 because that's pretty much half the threads gone.



Including the threads about specific manga . Pretty much every thread devolves into a "HST" war .


----------



## Blastrix (Jul 1, 2010)

taiga said:


> one of my favorite panels. (:
> 
> here's another good one:
> 
> part 2.



Oh yeah thats right. This panel is actually really good. Best artistic moment of part 2 for sure IMO, and it shows that kishi is really capable to draw something good if he has planned for it. (Still like the style of part 1 better though, but that panel definitely left an impression on me. I got those good impressions alot more often in part 1 though)


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 1, 2010)

Kairouseki said:


> Oda is the god of shounen manga. Some of it may be a little clich? but what about Naruto and Bleach? Kishi pretty much pulls plot lines out of his ass every week and Kubo takes twenty chapters to do anything. One Piece is the only one of the big three that has been consistently good throughout its run and hasn't turned into a train wreck.
> 
> Edit: And since it seems we're on the topic of art now...
> 
> Spoilers from the latest chapter



I don't know what to say, if the so called best shounen manga is constantly being grouped with stuff like Naruto and Bleach. If One Piece really was that godly, would people really be comparing it to Naruto and Bleach? Just my thoughts.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 1, 2010)

Winzerd said:


> I don't know what to say, if the so called best shounen manga is constantly being grouped with stuff like Naruto and Bleach. If One Piece really was that godly, would people really be comparing it to Naruto and Bleach? Just my thoughts.



What ? 

It is only compared because they are the manga who sell the most.


----------



## Winzerd (Jul 1, 2010)

Mandom said:


> What ?
> 
> It is only compared because they are the manga who sell the most.



Yeah, but seeing how people are always comparing the art, story, characters and all that crap, it makes me think people are comparing them because of similarity in quality.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 1, 2010)

People are stupid. :33


----------



## MdB (Jul 1, 2010)

Kairouseki said:


> It's better than pretty much any other shounen currently running and better than a lot of shounen that aren't any longer.



Just stop. This is just as terrible as the shit I hear from Mider T.


----------



## Chibibaki (Jul 1, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> ^ Well now it's working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And thus, the eternal question rises once again. Is Sakura manly, or is it that Sasuke feminine?

Androgyny FTL


----------



## Chibibaki (Jul 1, 2010)

c4nuclear said:


> You do know that naruto is a WEEKLY MANGA, don't you? If it took him 2 weeks to draw that one spread how many weeks did the whole chapter take?
> 
> Damn I'm so tired of the kishi bashing and hate in this thread, it's not even funny anymore. We all get that kishi is lazy and bad and the worst mangaka out there so you can stop trying to show us that.



Umm. Apparently you missed the purpose of this thread.


----------



## Neelon (Jul 1, 2010)

Kairouseki said:


> Oda is the god of shounen manga.
> 
> One Piece is the only one of the big three that has been consistently good throughout its run and hasn't turned into a train wreck.




Yeah not really. 
Actually I think it has not been interesting since Shabondy.


----------



## Kairouseki (Jul 1, 2010)

Why                              ?


----------



## Superstars (Jul 1, 2010)

Storminator Steel said:


> How do you know?



SBS Volume 52.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 1, 2010)

Kairouseki said:


> Oda is the god of shounen manga.





Kairouseki said:


> It's better than pretty much any other shounen currently running and better than a lot of shounen that aren't any longer.



What the...


----------



## Superstars (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't take fanboys seriously* Mist Puppet*.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 1, 2010)

How do you mess this up?


----------



## MdB (Jul 1, 2010)

Sup Phenom.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 1, 2010)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> How do you mess this up?



its a lightning shaped sheath obviously


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 1, 2010)

c4nuclear said:


> You do know that naruto is a WEEKLY MANGA, don't you? If it took him 2 weeks to draw that one spread how many weeks did the whole chapter take?
> 
> Damn I'm so tired of the kishi bashing and hate in this thread, it's not even funny anymore. We all get that kishi is lazy and bad and the worst mangaka out there so you can stop trying to show us that.



Just like how all the "One Piece sucks because the story sucks, the characters suck, the art sucks, Oda sucks, etc." doesn't get on some peoples nerves.

You can't honestly believe that people take that "GODA" shit seriously. Besides every manga ka. Even Kubo and Kishi have gotten comments like that so in the long run it means absolutely nothing.

Also if people are constantly pointing out how Kishi and Kubo are bad. It's because those reasons are completely valid. I hardly see how the Oda bashing is valid unless it's just put there to piss people off.



Superstars said:


> First of all, backgrounds=/=good series, second, Oda doesn't draw backgrounds his assistants do and finally *Avons Barksdale * easily touched upon why Oda's story is average at best [just like the rest].



Honestly I'd love to respect your view and everything, but since your personal feelings on One Piece mean about as much to me as a Twilight fans views on fapping to Edward Cullen I'd rather you just keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 1, 2010)

Amatsu said:


> Honestly I'd love to respect your view and everything, but since your personal feelings on One Piece mean about as much to me as a Twilight fans views on fapping to Edward Cullen I'd rather you just keep your mouth shut.



You and many other Oda suckers are acting; no scratch that ARE like the twilight fans, fanboying to one piece. So don't try and scoot what you do on me.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 1, 2010)

Neelon said:


> Yeah not really.
> Actually I think it has not been interesting since Shabondy.



true. it hasn't as been good since the straw hats left.



Superstars said:


> You and many other Oda suckers are acting; no scratch that ARE like the twilight fans, fanboying to one piece. So don't try and scoot what you do on me.



All i ever see you do is trash One Piece and suck Naruto's cock. Your responses are never about the inconsistent plot One Piece has or accurate reasons as to why certain characters may suck or the art its just your one-sided view on how one piece sucks and nothing it can do no matter how good others may think could ever compete with the most stale, dull, uneventful story arc of Naruto.

You could always just say you just don't like One Piece because its not your cup of tea and be done with it instead of continuing bashing it week after week for no apparent reason other than to get your jollies off as you piss off the One Piece fanbase.


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 1, 2010)

The WB war is quite possible one of the best arc OP has had... Making a fictional war with minor characters, giving them personality, making the chapter serve a purpose, giving the main character growth, all while keeping the story interesting is a feat..OP is the best shonen manga out because Oda actually cares about his characters unlike Kubo and Kishi.. Although i must say that the worst shonen manga right now is definitely Bleach.. Kubo for the past recent chapters has been making his best characters look like shit, and trolling his readers with "imma kill you... WAIT NO IM NOT"


----------



## Blinky (Jul 1, 2010)

"YOUR MANGA SUX " 

"NO YOUR MANGA SUX "


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2010)

Rasendori1991 said:


> The WB war is quite possible one of the best arc OP has had... Making a fictional war with minor characters, giving them personality, making the chapter serve a purpose, giving the main character growth, all while keeping the story interesting is a feat..OP is the best shonen manga out because Oda actually cares about his characters unlike Kubo and Kishi.. Although i must say that the worst shonen manga right now is definitely Bleach.. Kubo for the past recent chapters has been making his best characters look like shit, and trolling his readers with "imma kill you... WAIT NO IM NOT"



but kubo brought kida and 69 back.


----------



## Kaiman (Jul 2, 2010)

everyone 

go outside


----------



## Cash (Jul 2, 2010)

Kaiman said:


> everyone
> 
> go outside



lol, simple and to the point


----------



## Kairouseki (Jul 2, 2010)

Kaiman said:


> everyone
> 
> go outside


But the sun burns  .


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't like the outside 



Rasendori1991 said:


> OP is the best shonen manga out


----------



## shadowlords (Jul 2, 2010)

Kairouseki said:


> But the sun burns  .



What... is .. sun?


----------



## Kairouseki (Jul 2, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


>


That smiley must mean "You are incredibly correct my good sir."


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 2, 2010)

Kairouseki said:


> That smiley must mean "You are incredibly correct my good sir."






you aren't helping the situation dawg.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 2, 2010)

Bleach and KHR are the worst


----------



## valerian (Jul 2, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Bleach and KHR are the worst



Most definitely.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 2, 2010)

Kairouseki said:


> That smiley must mean "You are incredibly correct my good sir."


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 2, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Bleach and KHR are the worst



But in return KHR has a solid amount of Bishies 
oh damn i was forgetting Tensa Zangetsu


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 2, 2010)

Bubi said:


> But in return KHR has a solid amount of Bishies
> oh damn i was forgetting Tensa Zangetsu



Urgh.....

Kubo, you can troll the power levels, you can troll the logic, you can troll each characters intellgience but WHY KUBO WHY DID YOU TROLL THE CHARACTER DESIGN!!!


----------



## KBL (Jul 2, 2010)

Shirosaki is back, i can forgive him.


----------



## Neelon (Jul 2, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Bleach and KHR are the worst



Shin prince of tennis is still shittier


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 2, 2010)

Spirit King said:


> Urgh.....
> 
> Kubo, you can troll the power levels, you can troll the logic, you can troll each characters intellgience but WHY KUBO WHY DID YOU TROLL THE CHARACTER DESIGN!!!


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 2, 2010)

These days I only read Detective Conan, One Piece, and Pokemon Adventures. I'm probably super lucky to not have to read all the really crappy stuff out there.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 3, 2010)

Bubi said:


> But in return KHR has a solid amount of Bishies
> oh damn i was forgetting Tensa Zangetsu



Bishies=shit


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Jul 29, 2010)

Fairy Tail


----------



## C. Hook (Jul 29, 2010)

Fairy Tail, Bleach, and KHR. Oh, and the Metroid Manga after the first two chapters.

Naruto is bad at points, but usually can't compare.


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 29, 2010)

Metallica Metalluca


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 29, 2010)

Fairy Tail especially after the OS arc and the Edoras arc but still tolerable.


----------



## hussamb (Jul 29, 2010)

^^^ trust me u didnt read Metallica Metalluca


----------

